# Supermarket Check-Out



## dotty999

items found in the store commencing with the last letter of the previous word

example - brea*d*

next - *d*onuts

continue with S


----------



## cwwozniak

sauerkraut


----------



## poochee

turkey


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## poochee

macaroni


----------



## dotty999

ice cream

Hi Pooch!


----------



## poochee

macaroons

Hi Dottie.


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## poochee

radishes


----------



## dotty999

swede

looks like there's only you and I shopping


----------



## cwwozniak

eggs


----------



## poochee

soap


----------



## cwwozniak

pastrami


----------



## poochee

Quiche


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi Poochee!



cwwozniak said:


> pastram*i*





poochee said:


> *Q*uiche


----------



## poochee

cwwozniak said:


> Hi Poochee!


Hi...Iceberg Lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

Evaporated milk


----------



## dotty999

Kleenex tissues


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## poochee

Turnips


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

Edamame



dotty999 said:


> swede





dotty999 said:


> swede


I wonder what one of Dotty's favorite vegetables may be.


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## poochee

Eggplant


----------



## dotty999

cwwozniak said:


> Edamame
> 
> I wonder what one of Dotty's favorite vegetables may be.


oh heck!

tripe


----------



## cwwozniak

Eggnog


----------



## dotty999

gravy granules


----------



## cwwozniak

sweetened condensed milk


----------



## dotty999

kale


----------



## poochee

Espresso


----------



## 2twenty2

oranges


----------



## poochee

Split Peas


----------



## dotty999

suet


----------



## cwwozniak

tarragon


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

ginger


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## poochee

Eggplant


----------



## dotty999

Tomato


----------



## poochee

Olives


----------



## 2twenty2

snow peas


----------



## cwwozniak

Snow crab


----------



## poochee

Blackberries


----------



## cwwozniak

Sausage Pizza


----------



## dotty999

artichokes


----------



## poochee

Shallots


----------



## dotty999

syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

pork loin


----------



## cwwozniak

Neufchatel


----------



## dotty999

Lard


----------



## cwwozniak

Double cream


----------



## dotty999

mustard


----------



## poochee

Dill


----------



## dotty999

Lemonade


----------



## poochee

Escarole


----------



## dotty999

Edam


----------



## cwwozniak

Muskmelon


----------



## dotty999

Naan bread


----------



## cwwozniak

Diet Cola


----------



## dotty999

Arctic roll


----------



## cwwozniak

Lemon curd

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Dill Pickle

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Extra virgin olive oil


----------



## poochee

Lychees


----------



## cwwozniak

Sandwich bread


----------



## poochee

Dates


----------



## dotty999

Sauce


----------



## poochee

Eggs


----------



## dotty999

Sugar


----------



## cwwozniak

Radicchio


----------



## poochee

Olive Oil


----------



## cwwozniak

Liver


----------



## poochee

Rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

Bacon


----------



## poochee

Nectarines


----------



## cwwozniak

Saffron


----------



## poochee

Navy Beans


----------



## cwwozniak

Sarsaparilla


----------



## 2twenty2

alfalfa


----------



## poochee

Anchovies


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## poochee

Guava


----------



## cwwozniak

Apple jelly


----------



## poochee

Yeast


----------



## 2twenty2

tea


----------



## cwwozniak

Ammonia


----------



## poochee

Allspice


----------



## cwwozniak

Egg noodles


----------



## poochee

Sardines


----------



## 2twenty2

saltine crackers


----------



## poochee

Sage


----------



## dotty999

Eggs


----------



## poochee

Sherry


----------



## dotty999

yes please 

Yeast


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> yes please
> 
> Yeast


----------



## poochee

Turnip Greens


----------



## dotty999

Sherry again and more of it!

or boring Swede


----------



## poochee

How about some:

Egg Nog


----------



## dotty999

Gin


----------



## poochee

Nutella


----------



## dotty999

Apricots


----------



## 2twenty2

shallots


----------



## dotty999

spam


----------



## cwwozniak

Mostaccioli


----------



## dotty999

Iceberg lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

Extra wide egg noodles

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Semolina

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Albacore tuna


----------



## dotty999

Aniseed


----------



## cwwozniak

Dill


----------



## dotty999

Lemongrass


----------



## poochee

Salmon


----------



## cwwozniak

Non-dairy coffee creamer


----------



## poochee

Rutabaga


----------



## dotty999

Allspice


----------



## poochee

Extract


----------



## dotty999

Treacle Pudding


----------



## poochee

Grape juice


----------



## dotty999

Energy light bulbs


----------



## poochee

Sushi


----------



## dotty999

ice cream


----------



## poochee

Mackerel


----------



## dotty999

horrible stuff!

Liver


----------



## 2twenty2

rice cakes


----------



## poochee

Seaweed


----------



## cwwozniak

Drain cleaner


----------



## poochee

Rosemary


----------



## 2twenty2

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

T-bone steak


----------



## poochee

Kiwi


----------



## cwwozniak

Instant oatmeal


----------



## dotty999

Loaf of bread


----------



## poochee

Duck


----------



## dotty999

Kiwi fruit


----------



## poochee

Thyme


----------



## dotty999

Earl Grey tea


----------



## poochee

Arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

Artificial vanilla extract


----------



## poochee

Tempeh


----------



## cwwozniak

Heavy cream


----------



## poochee

Matzo


----------



## cwwozniak

Onion soup


----------



## poochee

Parsnips


----------



## cwwozniak

Star fruit


----------



## dotty999

Treacle


----------



## cwwozniak

Enchilada seasoning


----------



## poochee

Gingerbread


----------



## cwwozniak

Dijon Mustard


----------



## poochee

Donut


----------



## cwwozniak

Tri-color rotini


----------



## poochee

Incaberries


----------



## cwwozniak

Soda bread


----------



## dotty999

Dream Topping


----------



## cwwozniak

Green tea

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Almond paste

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Egg rolls


----------



## dotty999

Salad dressing


----------



## poochee

Guacamole


----------



## dotty999

Evaporated milk


----------



## poochee

Kefir


----------



## dotty999

Radish


----------



## poochee

Halibut

For the "halibut" of it!


----------



## dotty999

Tripe

enough said!


----------



## cwwozniak

English mustard

Hi Dotty!


----------



## poochee

Dark Chocolate


----------



## cwwozniak

Easy-Off Oven Cleaner


----------



## poochee

Red Wine


----------



## dotty999

Eggs


----------



## poochee

Sunflower Sprouts


----------



## dotty999

Satsumas


----------



## poochee

Spaghetti Squash


----------



## dotty999

Herbal tea


----------



## poochee

Amaranth


----------



## dotty999

Halibut


----------



## 2twenty2

Tripe


----------



## poochee

Eggs Benedict


----------



## dotty999

Turmeric


----------



## cwwozniak

Corned beef


----------



## poochee

Flounder


----------



## cwwozniak

Rapid rise yeast


----------



## poochee

Treats (UK candy)


----------



## 2twenty2

Sauerkraut


----------



## cwwozniak

Trout


----------



## 2twenty2

Trash bags


----------



## poochee

Squid


----------



## dotty999

Damson jam


----------



## poochee

Mars bar


----------



## dotty999

Raspberry truffle


----------



## poochee

Eclair


----------



## jay9821

Ramen


----------



## cwwozniak

Navel oranges


----------



## poochee

Spanner Crab


----------



## jay9821

Bacon


----------



## cwwozniak

Non-chlorine bleach


----------



## dotty999

Houmous


----------



## jay9821

Sirachi sauce


----------



## poochee

Elderberry


----------



## jay9821

Yams


----------



## poochee

Strudel


----------



## jay9821

Lamprey


----------



## poochee

Yellow Papaw


----------



## cwwozniak

White bread


----------



## poochee

Dandelion greens


----------



## cwwozniak

Spotted dick


----------



## poochee

Kidneys


----------



## cwwozniak

Sweet tea


----------



## dotty999

Appleade


----------



## poochee

Elbow macaroni


----------



## dotty999

Iced bun


----------



## renegade600

nerds


----------



## 2twenty2

salad dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

Garlic


----------



## dotty999

Cumin


----------



## poochee

Napoleons


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Sushi


----------



## dotty999

Iceberg lettuce


----------



## poochee

Endive


----------



## jay9821

Eggs.


----------



## dotty999

Salmon


----------



## jay9821

Nachos nomnomnomnom


----------



## dotty999

Sugar


----------



## jay9821

Radish.


----------



## dotty999

Hash Browns


----------



## jay9821

Squid.


----------



## dotty999

Dark chocolate


----------



## jay9821

Epsom salt


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Easter Egg


----------



## cwwozniak

Tarragon

Hi CCM. FYI, the new entry has to start with the last letter of the previous entry.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Nutmeg

Apologies Chuck, Missed the Jay post


----------



## cwwozniak

Grape seed oil.

Now you got it, CCM.


----------



## poochee

Lamb


----------



## jay9821

Burger


----------



## cwwozniak

Raisin bread


----------



## jay9821

Doughnuts

Mmmmmmm yesssss


----------



## cwwozniak

Sangria


----------



## jay9821

Apple sauce


----------



## poochee

English Spinach


----------



## jay9821

Ham bone


----------



## poochee

jay9821 said:


> Salmonella


Sorry, I had to edit my post to English Spinach.


----------



## jay9821

poochee said:


> Sorry, I had to edit my post to English Spinach.


Lol, I edited too.


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## dotty999

muesli


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Ice cream


----------



## poochee

Mahi mahi


----------



## cwwozniak

Imported beer


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Red cabbage 

Yum! I love those!


----------



## cwwozniak

Easter egg coloring kit


----------



## poochee

Tapioca


----------



## dotty999

arctic roll


----------



## poochee

Licorice


----------



## 2twenty2

eel


----------



## cwwozniak

Leek soup


----------



## poochee

Parsley


----------



## cwwozniak

Yellow food coloring


----------



## poochee

Greek Yogurt


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thyme


----------



## poochee

Easy Shepherd's Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

endive


----------



## cwwozniak

Egg replacer


----------



## poochee

Redfish


----------



## cwwozniak

Horseradish


----------



## poochee

Haloumi


----------



## dotty999

Iced bun


----------



## cwwozniak

Nescafe coffee


----------



## dotty999

Earl Grey


----------



## cwwozniak

Yak milk


----------



## poochee

Kiwiberries


----------



## cwwozniak

Salami


----------



## jay9821

Ipod


----------



## poochee

Dragonfruit


----------



## 2twenty2

Three cheese dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

Grape jelly


----------



## poochee

Yellowtail Kingfish


----------



## cwwozniak

Hoagie roll


----------



## poochee

Ling


----------



## cwwozniak

Ginseng tea


----------



## poochee

Adzuki Beans


----------



## 2twenty2

Salmon


----------



## cwwozniak

Northern Spy apples


----------



## poochee

Sake


----------



## cwwozniak

Egg poacher


----------



## poochee

Rice Noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

Safflower oil


----------



## poochee

Lamb Kebabs


----------



## cwwozniak

Shampoo


----------



## poochee

Ocean Perch


----------



## 2twenty2

Herbal tea


----------



## cwwozniak

Apricot jam


----------



## poochee

Mint


----------



## cwwozniak

Tomato soup


----------



## poochee

Passionfruit


----------



## dotty999

Turmeric


----------



## poochee

Cayenne


----------



## 2twenty2

Eel


----------



## poochee

Loquats


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

sauerkraut

(I remember someone told me here cooking pig ears with this to make dog treats, I just can't remember who  )


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## poochee

Estrella beer


----------



## dotty999

Radish


----------



## poochee

Harissa


----------



## 2twenty2

applesauce


----------



## poochee

Eggnog ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

Meatloaf


----------



## poochee

Fennel


----------



## jay9821

Lime


----------



## dotty999

Edam cheese


----------



## poochee

Egg salad


----------



## dotty999

Dates


----------



## 2twenty2

Squash


----------



## cwwozniak

Hamburger


----------



## dotty999

Radish


----------



## poochee

Hokkien Noodles


----------



## dotty999

Salmon fillet


----------



## poochee

Turmeric


----------



## dotty999

Capsicum


----------



## poochee

Molasses


----------



## dotty999

Spinach

horrible stuff!


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> Spinach
> 
> horrible stuff!


I love it!


----------



## poochee

Hot smoked salmon


----------



## dotty999

Nutella


----------



## poochee

Achacha


----------



## 2twenty2

Artichoke


----------



## cwwozniak

Eggplant


----------



## poochee

Tangelo


----------



## dotty999

Orange


----------



## 2twenty2

Earl Grey tea


----------



## poochee

Agave Syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

Pancakes


----------



## poochee

Snowpea sprouts


----------



## cwwozniak

Sour cream


----------



## dotty999

Milk


----------



## poochee

Kombu


----------



## 2twenty2

unsalted butter


----------



## cwwozniak

Roast beef


----------



## poochee

French bread


----------



## 2twenty2

Doughnuts


----------



## dotty999

Sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

Raspberries


----------



## poochee

Smorz


----------



## 2twenty2

Zinc vitamins


----------



## cwwozniak

Squeeze mop


----------



## poochee

Popsicle


----------



## dotty999

Edam cheese


----------



## poochee

Emmental cheese


----------



## dotty999

Eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

Raw shrimp


----------



## poochee

Pepitas


----------



## 2twenty2

Sardines


----------



## poochee

Sumac


----------



## 2twenty2

Cumin


----------



## poochee

Nasturtium


----------



## dotty999

Mint


----------



## poochee

Tom Yum


----------



## 2twenty2

Mac and cheese


----------



## poochee

Eggo waffles


----------



## dotty999

Sugar puffs


----------



## poochee

Silverbeet


----------



## cwwozniak

Tricolor rigatoni


----------



## poochee

Ice cubes


----------



## cwwozniak

Sports drink


----------



## poochee

Kokam


----------



## cwwozniak

Manicotti shells


----------



## 2twenty2

Scallops


----------



## cwwozniak

Swiss chard


----------



## poochee

Daikon


----------



## cwwozniak

Nori


----------



## poochee

Iced Animal Cookies


----------



## dotty999

Sushi


----------



## poochee

Irish Potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

Scones


----------



## poochee

Schnapps


----------



## cwwozniak

Smoked butt


----------



## poochee

Tang


----------



## 2twenty2

Grapes


----------



## poochee

Scallions


----------



## cwwozniak

Soy milk


----------



## poochee

Kettle-cooked potato chips


----------



## cwwozniak

Scouring brush


----------



## dotty999

Haddock


----------



## poochee

Keebler products


----------



## cwwozniak

Sambuca


----------



## 2twenty2

Asparagus


----------



## poochee

Salt pork


----------



## cwwozniak

Kobe beef


----------



## poochee

Farina


----------



## cwwozniak

Alum


----------



## 2twenty2

Milk


----------



## cwwozniak

Kumquat


----------



## poochee

Tart


----------



## cwwozniak

Tangelo


----------



## poochee

Oysters


----------



## cwwozniak

Smoked kipper


----------



## dotty999

Radish


----------



## poochee

Hardtack


----------



## 2twenty2

kipper


----------



## cwwozniak

Roquefort dressing


----------



## poochee

Giblets


----------



## dotty999

Spam


----------



## 2twenty2

melon


----------



## dotty999

Napoleon Brandy


----------



## poochee

Yellow peppers


----------



## 2twenty2

Sweet potato


----------



## poochee

Octopus


----------



## dotty999

Steak


----------



## poochee

Kielbasa


----------



## dotty999

Aniseed


----------



## poochee

Date-nut bread


----------



## dotty999

Damson jam


----------



## 2twenty2

Mint


----------



## poochee

Taffy


----------



## cwwozniak

Yesterday's bread


----------



## 2twenty2

Dried figs


----------



## cwwozniak

Salted butter


----------



## 2twenty2

Rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

Aged cheddar


----------



## poochee

Range chicken


----------



## 2twenty2

Nectarine


----------



## cwwozniak

Extra fine confectioners' sugar


----------



## poochee

Rarebit


----------



## cwwozniak

Tandoori spice rub


----------



## poochee

Beefaroni


----------



## dotty999

Icelandic prawns


----------



## cwwozniak

Strawberry ice cream


----------



## poochee

Melba toast


----------



## cwwozniak

Tortellini


----------



## poochee

Ice cream cone


----------



## dotty999

Edam cheese


----------



## poochee

Egg-Foo Young


----------



## dotty999

Gingerbread


----------



## poochee

Damson plums


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaghetti squash


----------



## cwwozniak

Halvah bar


----------



## poochee

Ragout


----------



## 2twenty2

Three cheese dressing


----------



## poochee

Game meats


----------



## 2twenty2

Swiss cheese


----------



## poochee

Entemanns Cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

Scoopable cat litter


----------



## poochee

Rice Krispies Treats


----------



## cwwozniak

Shortening


----------



## poochee

Genoa cake


----------



## dotty999

Epsom salts


----------



## poochee

Sablefish


----------



## 2twenty2

hash browns


----------



## cwwozniak

S - Snap pea


----------



## 2twenty2

albacore tuna


----------



## poochee

Alfalfa Sprouts


----------



## 2twenty2

Smoked salmon


----------



## cwwozniak

Non-fat dry milk


----------



## 2twenty2

Kale


----------



## poochee

Eggplant parmigiana


----------



## cwwozniak

Aseptic packaged milk


----------



## poochee

Kimchi


----------



## cwwozniak

Iced doughnut


----------



## poochee

Tater tots


----------



## dotty999

Steak


----------



## 2twenty2

Ketchup


----------



## poochee

Pimento


----------



## 2twenty2

Oreo cookies


----------



## poochee

Sesame seeds


----------



## dotty999

Satsuma


----------



## poochee

Angel Hair Pasta


----------



## 2twenty2

Apple sauce


----------



## poochee

Eau de vie


----------



## 2twenty2

Egg plant


----------



## poochee

Tic Tacs


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaghetti


----------



## poochee

Irish Coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

Easter egg


----------



## poochee

Goat cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Ears of corn


----------



## poochee

New York cheesecake


----------



## 2twenty2

Eel


----------



## poochee

Leg of lamb


----------



## 2twenty2

Bagel


----------



## poochee

Ladyfingers


----------



## 2twenty2

Sardines


----------



## poochee

Slivered almonds


----------



## cwwozniak

Sesame oil


----------



## poochee

Latke


----------



## dotty999

Energy drink


----------



## poochee

Kidney pie


----------



## 2twenty2

Eggnog


----------



## poochee

Gerkin pickles


----------



## 2twenty2

Sauerkraut


----------



## poochee

Tarter sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Extra hot sauce


----------



## poochee

Eastern oyster


----------



## dotty999

Red onion


----------



## poochee

Naan bread


----------



## 2twenty2

Dill pickles


----------



## poochee

Scallions


----------



## 2twenty2

salted peanuts


----------



## poochee

Scone mix


----------



## cwwozniak

Xanthan gum


----------



## 2twenty2

Milk


----------



## cwwozniak

Kosher salt


----------



## poochee

Teriyaki sauce


----------



## dotty999

Eggs


----------



## poochee

Shark fin soup


----------



## cwwozniak

Papaya


----------



## poochee

Animal crackers


----------



## cwwozniak

Spaetzle


----------



## poochee

English breakfast muffins


----------



## dotty999

Sunflower oil


----------



## cwwozniak

Lemon scented furniture polish


----------



## poochee

hog jowl


----------



## cwwozniak

Lambic beer


----------



## poochee

Rice crackers


----------



## cwwozniak

Sea salt


----------



## 2twenty2

Triscuits


----------



## poochee

Sasparilla


----------



## cwwozniak

Apple butter


----------



## poochee

Red lentils


----------



## cwwozniak

Shredded wheat cereal


----------



## poochee

Liverwurst


----------



## cwwozniak

Taco seasoning


----------



## poochee

Ground beef


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fruit cake


----------



## poochee

Ensure


----------



## cwwozniak

Egg rolls


----------



## poochee

Semolina


----------



## cwwozniak

Artichoke hearts


----------



## poochee

Salmon mousse


----------



## 2twenty2

Egg salad


----------



## poochee

Diet bars


----------



## 2twenty2

Smoked herring


----------



## poochee

Garlic butter


----------



## dotty999

Radish


----------



## poochee

Habenero Peppers


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaghetti sauce


----------



## poochee

Escargot


----------



## 2twenty2

Twinkie


----------



## poochee

Empanada


----------



## 2twenty2

Apple cider


----------



## poochee

Red Wine Vinegar


----------



## 2twenty2

Rutabaga


----------



## poochee

Ambrosia


----------



## dotty999

Apple sauce


----------



## poochee

English Toffee


----------



## dotty999

Edam cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Endive


----------



## poochee

Eggie Bread


----------



## cwwozniak

Dutch apple pies


----------



## 2twenty2

Sour cream


----------



## poochee

Manwich


----------



## cwwozniak

Honey


----------



## poochee

Yakitori


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian bread


----------



## poochee

Dahl soup


----------



## cwwozniak

Pumpernickel


----------



## poochee

Lake trout


----------



## cwwozniak

Toasted sesame seeds


----------



## poochee

Sausage pizza


----------



## dotty999

Aspic


----------



## poochee

Cafe au lait


----------



## 2twenty2

Thin sliced bread


----------



## poochee

Dandelion wine


----------



## cwwozniak

Enchiladas


----------



## 2twenty2

Sole


----------



## poochee

Egg Fruit


----------



## dotty999

teabags


----------



## poochee

Shortbread cookies


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scallops


----------



## cwwozniak

Sorghum flour


----------



## poochee

Red licorice


----------



## cwwozniak

Erythritol


----------



## poochee

Lamington


----------



## 2twenty2

Noodles


----------



## poochee

Sesame oil


----------



## cwwozniak

Low fat ice cream


----------



## poochee

Malted milk balls


----------



## cwwozniak

Sourdough bread


----------



## poochee

Darjeeling tea


----------



## cwwozniak

Apple turnover


----------



## poochee

Rascasse


----------



## 2twenty2

eye of round roast


----------



## cwwozniak

Tuna salad


----------



## poochee

Date cake


----------



## cwwozniak

Extra thick cut bacon


----------



## poochee

Necco wafers


----------



## cwwozniak

Smoked ham


----------



## poochee

Mince pie


----------



## cwwozniak

Extra large black olives


----------



## 2twenty2

Sweet pickles


----------



## poochee

Slivered almonds


----------



## 2twenty2

Salmon


----------



## poochee

Navel Oranges


----------



## 2twenty2

Salt and pepper


----------



## poochee

razor clam


----------



## 2twenty2

mac & cheese


----------



## poochee

Earth almonds


----------



## dotty999

Sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rice cakes


----------



## poochee

Sabra liqueur


----------



## 2twenty2

rib eye steak


----------



## poochee

Kaki peanuts


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cream


----------



## cwwozniak

Mountain Dew


----------



## poochee

Wax bean


----------



## cwwozniak

Nighttime cough syrup


----------



## poochee

Potstickers


----------



## 2twenty2

Shrimp ring


----------



## cwwozniak

Ginger ale


----------



## poochee

Dream whip


----------



## cwwozniak

cwwozniak said:


> Ginger al*e*





poochee said:


> *D*ream whip


----------



## poochee

Eskimo pie

DUH....


----------



## 2twenty2

egg salad


----------



## poochee

Ding Dongs


----------



## dotty999

Sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

Raisin bran cereal


----------



## dotty999

Lamb chop


----------



## poochee

Persimmons


----------



## 2twenty2

Sugar cone


----------



## poochee

Elk meat


----------



## cwwozniak

Tomato chutney


----------



## poochee

Yautia


----------



## cwwozniak

Angel food cake mix


----------



## poochee

Xigua


----------



## cwwozniak

Avocado


----------



## poochee

Ovaltine


----------



## dotty999

Eccles cake


----------



## poochee

Empire Apples


----------



## dotty999

Salad cream


----------



## poochee

Marmalade


----------



## cwwozniak

Extra firm tofu


----------



## poochee

Ugli fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

T-bone steak


----------



## poochee

Kraut


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## poochee

Pablum


----------



## dotty999

marjoram


----------



## poochee

Marble cake


----------



## dotty999

eclair


----------



## poochee

Radiatore


----------



## 2twenty2

Eddoe


----------



## poochee

Egg fried rice


----------



## cwwozniak

Emperor grapes


----------



## 2twenty2

Scone


----------



## poochee

Etouffee


----------



## 2twenty2

Eatmore candy bar


----------



## poochee

Raspberry pie


----------



## cwwozniak

Egg drop soup


----------



## poochee

Pancetta


----------



## cwwozniak

arrowroot


----------



## poochee

Tater Tots


----------



## dotty999

Salmon spread


----------



## 2twenty2

Donuts


----------



## poochee

Scallions


----------



## 2twenty2

Sweat bbq sauce


----------



## poochee

Eucalyptus tea


----------



## 2twenty2

Apple fritter


----------



## poochee

Red cabbage


----------



## dotty999

Egg mayo


----------



## poochee

Oh Henry candy bar


----------



## dotty999

Radish


----------



## 2twenty2

horseradish


----------



## poochee

Hairy Melon


----------



## 2twenty2

No fat cheese


----------



## poochee

Egg salad sandwich


----------



## cwwozniak

Hot cross bun


----------



## poochee

Navy Beans


----------



## 2twenty2

Sausage


----------



## poochee

Earthnuts


----------



## cwwozniak

Salted caramel


----------



## poochee

Laffy Taffy


----------



## cwwozniak

Yellow sweet corn


----------



## poochee

New York corn


----------



## dotty999

Naan bread


----------



## poochee

Dark brown sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

Rice crackers


----------



## cwwozniak

Spiced rum


----------



## 2twenty2

Mincemeat


----------



## poochee

Tang


----------



## cwwozniak

Green pepper


----------



## poochee

Raisin bran cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

Lime gelatin


----------



## 2twenty2

Nachos


----------



## poochee

Soy Crisps


----------



## cwwozniak

Seedless watermelon


----------



## poochee

Nequik


----------



## cwwozniak

King crab legs


----------



## poochee

Swedish fish


----------



## 2twenty2

Hash browns


----------



## poochee

Silver Trevally


----------



## cwwozniak

Yellowfin tuna


----------



## poochee

Ajowan Seed


----------



## 2twenty2

Diced kale


----------



## poochee

Egg Tarts


----------



## 2twenty2

Smelts


----------



## poochee

Sweetbreads


----------



## 2twenty2

Smoked salmon


----------



## poochee

Nori


----------



## 2twenty2

Icing


----------



## dotty999

gravy granules


----------



## 2twenty2

smokies


----------



## poochee

Stevia


----------



## cwwozniak

Acorn squash


----------



## poochee

Haricot Beans


----------



## 2twenty2

Sprouts


----------



## poochee

Sweet Potato Fries


----------



## cwwozniak

Soup starter packet


----------



## 2twenty2

Three cheese spaghetti sauce


----------



## dotty999

Edam cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

Eclairs


----------



## dotty999

Salt


----------



## 2twenty2

Triscuit


----------



## cwwozniak

Tiramisu


----------



## 2twenty2

Unsalted peanuts


----------



## cwwozniak

Spicy salsa


----------



## 2twenty2

Alaska king crab


----------



## cwwozniak

Bologna


----------



## 2twenty2

Alfalfa


----------



## dotty999

Apple pie


----------



## cwwozniak

Ears of corn


----------



## 2twenty2

No fat cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

Eggplant


----------



## dotty999

Turmeric


----------



## cwwozniak

Citric acid


----------



## 2twenty2

Diced carrots


----------



## cwwozniak

Sweet pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

Rice a roni


----------



## dotty999

Iced bun


----------



## cwwozniak

Non-fat yogurt


----------



## dotty999

Tangerine


----------



## 2twenty2

Endive


----------



## cwwozniak

Egg roll wrappers


----------



## dotty999

salted butter


----------



## cwwozniak

roses


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

Butternut squash


----------



## 2twenty2

Hash browns


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

ears of corn


----------



## cwwozniak

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

Milk


----------



## dotty999

Kit Kat


----------



## cwwozniak

Tomatillo


----------



## dotty999

Oats


----------



## 2twenty2

Swiss cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

Elephant ear


----------



## 2twenty2

refried beans


----------



## cwwozniak

Single serve pudding cup


----------



## 2twenty2

Pinto beans


----------



## cwwozniak

Spaetzle


----------



## 2twenty2

Extra lean ground beef


----------



## cwwozniak

Frozen French toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Thin sliced bread


----------



## cwwozniak

Dried fruit


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## cwwozniak

tamarind


----------



## 2twenty2

diced kale


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large egg


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## cwwozniak

red sweet pepper


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

humus


----------



## 2twenty2

seedless watermelon


----------



## cwwozniak

nut cracker


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## dotty999

garden peas


----------



## 2twenty2

sea salt


----------



## cwwozniak

Toaster pastries


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

easy bake bread


----------



## TulsaRose

detergent


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## TulsaRose

eggs

(I'm still looking for a grocery store here that carries Swedes. Got to get me one of those guys.)


----------



## dotty999

sugar

can't beat carrot and swede mash!


----------



## TulsaRose

Raisins

(Well, dang, after Goggling your carrot and swede mash, I'm really disappointed to learn you were referring to a vegetable.  )


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet potato


----------



## TulsaRose

oleo


----------



## dotty999

onion


----------



## 2twenty2

new potatoes


----------



## TulsaRose

shortening


----------



## 2twenty2

ground beef


----------



## TulsaRose

fruit


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## TulsaRose

Cinnamon


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## TulsaRose

jalapenos


----------



## dotty999

sausage


----------



## 2twenty2

eel


----------



## TulsaRose

paper towels


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## TulsaRose

dog food


----------



## dotty999

Rosie, the aim of the game is to use the last letter of the previous word to form a new one


----------



## TulsaRose

Acckkk! Thanks, Dotty. At least the second word started with the last letter of the previous word. 

Facial tissue


----------



## 2twenty2

endive


----------



## TulsaRose

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## dotty999

swiss roll


----------



## 2twenty2

lettuce


----------



## TulsaRose

enchiladas


----------



## 2twenty2

salsa


----------



## TulsaRose

apple cider


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## dotty999

artichoke


----------



## 2twenty2

extra lean ground beef


----------



## TulsaRose

fabric softener


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## 2twenty2

horseradish


----------



## dotty999

hummus


----------



## 2twenty2

sea salt


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## 2twenty2

extra hot pepperoni


----------



## dotty999

ice cream


----------



## TulsaRose

Magazine


----------



## 2twenty2

ear of corn


----------



## TulsaRose

nectarines


----------



## dotty999

sushi


----------



## 2twenty2

ibores


----------



## dotty999

salmon


----------



## TulsaRose

navel oranges


----------



## 2twenty2

saccharin


----------



## TulsaRose

navy beans


----------



## 2twenty2

salami


----------



## TulsaRose

Iodised salt


----------



## 2twenty2

thin sliced bread


----------



## dotty999

donut


----------



## 2twenty2

three cheese dressing


----------



## dotty999

gravy


----------



## 2twenty2

yogurt


----------



## dotty999

table salt


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

sushi


----------



## dotty999

iced bun


----------



## 2twenty2

no bake cherry cheese cake


----------



## dotty999

eccles cake


----------



## 2twenty2

eclair


----------



## dotty999

rum truffle


----------



## 2twenty2

endive


----------



## dotty999

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

red swiss chard


----------



## dotty999

dustbin liners


----------



## 2twenty2

shredded wheat


----------



## dotty999

tiger prawns


----------



## 2twenty2

snow crab


----------



## dotty999

banana bread


----------



## 2twenty2

decaffeinated coffee


----------



## dotty999

Edam cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

ex-lax


----------



## HOBOcs

Fresh Fish


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

hot pocket


----------



## dotty999

tuna steak


----------



## plodr

ex-lax ----> fresh fish?
I guess I don't understand the game.

kitkat candy bar


----------



## Johnny b

rice and beans


----------



## HOBOcs

I blew it ----sorry I thought it was alpha order
last letter starts new word

Snow Peas


----------



## Johnny b

sauerkraut


----------



## plodr

tenderloin


----------



## Johnny b

nuts


----------



## Cookiegal

salmon


----------



## Johnny b

nutella


----------



## Cookiegal

asparagus


----------



## Johnny b

saffron oil


----------



## Cookiegal

lentils


----------



## dotty999

soy sauce


----------



## Johnny b

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Johnny b

easy off stove cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bread


----------



## HOBOcs

dates


----------



## Johnny b

salmon


----------



## dotty999

Nutella


----------



## Johnny b

apples


----------



## cwwozniak

Spam


----------



## Johnny b

Macaroni


----------



## cwwozniak

iceberg lettuce


----------



## Gr3iz

eggs


----------



## Johnny b

spicy hot sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Ensure


----------



## plodr

escarole


----------



## Johnny b

egg roll


----------



## Cookiegal

Lasagna pasta


----------



## Johnny b

apple sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## Johnny b

tomato


----------



## Cookiegal

orzo


----------



## cwwozniak

olives


----------



## Johnny b

spam (  )


----------



## cwwozniak

meatloaf seasoning


----------



## Johnny b

gelatin


----------



## dotty999

nectarines


----------



## Johnny b

sauerkraut


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato paste


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar cookies


----------



## Johnny b

salt


----------



## Cookiegal

taffy


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## Cookiegal

taffy  OK, kidding.

turnips


----------



## Gr3iz

sweet potatoes


----------



## Johnny b

sweet and low


----------



## dotty999

Weetabix breakfast cereal


----------



## Johnny b

lettuce


----------



## Gr3iz

Entenmann's pastries


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked Gouda


----------



## Johnny b

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

sparkling water


----------



## Johnny b

Ragu


----------



## cwwozniak

ugli fruit


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## cwwozniak

pineapple


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggos


----------



## Johnny b

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

parsley


----------



## Johnny b

yams


----------



## cwwozniak

seasoned salt


----------



## Johnny b

table napkins


----------



## cwwozniak

super crunchy peanut butter


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bread


----------



## Johnny b

donuts


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

horseradish


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog buns


----------



## cwwozniak

simple syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

pineapple


----------



## cwwozniak

eggnog


----------



## Cookiegal

garlic


----------



## cwwozniak

cold pressed olive oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lasagna


----------



## cwwozniak

almond milk


----------



## Johnny b

kit kat candy bar


----------



## cwwozniak

rum flavoring


----------



## Cookiegal

ginger


----------



## cwwozniak

rubbed sage


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## Johnny b

trash bags


----------



## Gr3iz

soap


----------



## Johnny b

pear


----------



## Gr3iz

relish


----------



## Johnny b

horseradish


----------



## cwwozniak

halvah


----------



## Johnny b

hash


----------



## cwwozniak

hand sanitizer


----------



## Johnny b

radishes


----------



## cwwozniak

stone ground flour


----------



## Gr3iz

rigatoni


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

Genoa salami


----------



## plodr

ice cream


----------



## Johnny b

mayonnaise


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## Johnny b

raisin bread


----------



## cwwozniak

decaffeinated coffee


----------



## Johnny b

egg


----------



## Gr3iz

grits


----------



## Johnny b

salt


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna


----------



## Johnny b

anise


----------



## Gr3iz

evaporated milk


----------



## Johnny b

kleenex tissues


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin tips


----------



## cwwozniak

safety matches


----------



## Johnny b

spaghetti


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

manicotti


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian salad dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

green pepper


----------



## Johnny b

Ragu


----------



## cwwozniak

unbleached flour


----------



## Johnny b

raisin bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dried fruit


----------



## Johnny b

Tetley Tea


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot pastry filling


----------



## Johnny b

grapefruit


----------



## cwwozniak

toasted garlic


----------



## Johnny b

cauliflower


----------



## cwwozniak

relish


----------



## Johnny b

hamburger


----------



## cwwozniak

refrigerated pizza dough


----------



## Gr3iz

Hamburger Helper


----------



## cwwozniak

round steak


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato salad


----------



## Gr3iz

doughnuts


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry jam


----------



## Johnny b

maple syrup


----------



## cwwozniak

prune cakes


----------



## Johnny b

sherbet


----------



## cwwozniak

tapioca


----------



## Johnny b

artichoke


----------



## Gr3iz

energy bars


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

eggnog


----------



## Gr3iz

General Mills cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

long grain rice


----------



## Gr3iz

ex-lax


----------



## cwwozniak

xanthan gum


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## Johnny b

ensure


----------



## cwwozniak

eclair


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Johnny b

hominy


----------



## cwwozniak

yolk free egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## Johnny b

rigatoni


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian sausages


----------



## Johnny b

saffron


----------



## cwwozniak

nectarines


----------



## Gr3iz

sardines


----------



## Johnny b

sea salt


----------



## Gr3iz

tea


----------



## Johnny b

aspirin


----------



## dotty999

nectarine


----------



## Johnny b

Excedrin


----------



## Gr3iz

noodles


----------



## Johnny b

soap


----------



## RT

peas


----------



## cwwozniak

stout beer


----------



## Johnny b

raisin bread


----------



## cwwozniak

distilled water


----------



## RT

cwwozniak said:


> distilled water


what? you don't have your own still? 

refried beans


----------



## Johnny b

salami


----------



## cwwozniak

invert sugar


RT said:


> what? you don't have your own still?


Are you one of them thar revenu'ers?


----------



## Gr3iz

ribs


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## cwwozniak

stew meat


----------



## Johnny b

tacos


----------



## cwwozniak

safflower oil


----------



## Johnny b

lentil


----------



## Gr3iz

Land o' Lakes butter


----------



## Johnny b

Raisin Bran cereal


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon


----------



## Johnny b

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

macaroni salad


----------



## Johnny b

dental floss


----------



## cwwozniak

sprouted grain bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dried parsley


----------



## Johnny b

yogurt


----------



## dotty999

teacake


----------



## Gr3iz

edible greens


----------



## HOBOcs

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

marmalade


----------



## Johnny b

enchiladas


----------



## Gr3iz

salad dressing


----------



## Johnny b

gouda cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## Johnny b

sodium free salt


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey


----------



## Johnny b

yellow bell peppers


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread


----------



## Johnny b

dill pickles


----------



## cwwozniak

solid white canned tuna


----------



## Johnny b

Armour Beef Stew


----------



## cwwozniak

white wine vinegar


----------



## Johnny b

red wine vinegar (  )


----------



## Gr3iz

ravioli


----------



## Johnny b

iodized salt


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## Johnny b

pistachios


----------



## Gr3iz

sausage


----------



## Johnny b

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

Triscuit


----------



## HOBOcs

Turkey leg


----------



## cwwozniak

green pepper


----------



## Johnny b

red pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

red food coloring


----------



## Johnny b

garlic


----------



## Gr3iz

cauliflower


----------



## Johnny b

ralston cereal


----------



## Gr3iz

liver


----------



## Johnny b

red food coloring


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## Johnny b

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

applesauce


----------



## Johnny b

ensure


----------



## HOBOcs

eggnog!


----------



## Johnny b

grapefruit


----------



## HOBOcs

truffles


----------



## Johnny b

soda


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## Johnny b

nabisco fig newtons


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## cwwozniak

instant pudding


----------



## Johnny b

graham crackers


----------



## cwwozniak

spelt flour


----------



## Johnny b

razor blades


----------



## cwwozniak

steel cut oatmeal


----------



## Johnny b

lamb


----------



## cwwozniak

baking soda


----------



## Johnny b

apple strudel


----------



## cwwozniak

low-fat yogurt


----------



## Johnny b

tetley tea


----------



## cwwozniak

allspice


----------



## Johnny b

energy bars


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## dotty999

herbal tea


----------



## Gr3iz

apricot jam


----------



## cwwozniak

meat tenderizer


----------



## Gr3iz

roast beef


----------



## cwwozniak

fruit cocktail


----------



## Johnny b

lite beer


----------



## Gr3iz

root beer


----------



## Johnny b

red raspberry


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tri-color pasta


----------



## Gr3iz

American cheese


----------



## Johnny b

english muffin


----------



## Farmgirl22

Neufchatel cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

egg roll


----------



## Johnny b

Lemon meringue pie


----------



## Gr3iz

Eskimo Pie


----------



## Johnny b

Entenmann's donuts


----------



## Grey03

Smoked Sausage


----------



## Johnny b

egg nog


----------



## cwwozniak

green tea


----------



## Johnny b

apple turnovers


----------



## Gr3iz

stollen (love that stuff!)


----------



## Johnny b

nutri grain bars


----------



## Gr3iz

skim milk


----------



## Johnny b

ketchup


----------



## Gr3iz

Pringles


----------



## Johnny b

saltine crackers


----------



## Farmgirl22

Soba noodles


----------



## Johnny b

salmon patties


----------



## Gr3iz

Stouffer's lasagna


----------



## cwwozniak

anise cookies


----------



## Johnny b

sauerkraut


----------



## Farmgirl22

Theater butter popcorn


----------



## Gr3iz

nectarines


----------



## cwwozniak

sweetened grapefruit juice


----------



## Gr3iz

early, young, sweet peas


----------



## cwwozniak

Sangria


----------



## Gr3iz

Alka-Seltzer


----------



## cwwozniak

rump roast


----------



## Gr3iz

tomato


----------



## cwwozniak

onion powder


----------



## Farmgirl22

Ramen noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## cwwozniak

extra creamy whipped topping


----------



## Gr3iz

grapes


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry pop (A.K.A. soda or coke, depending on where you live)


----------



## Gr3iz

peach


----------



## cwwozniak

half & half

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

thick sliced bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

stewed tomatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

skim milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kumquat marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

eggnog


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## Gr3iz

red pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

rock candy


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

treacle


----------



## Gr3iz

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## cwwozniak

lavender scented air freshener


----------



## Gr3iz

Rice Krispies


----------



## dotty999

sprouts


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar wafer cookie


----------



## Gr3iz

Eskimo Pie


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

tuna steak


----------



## cwwozniak

kefir


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## cwwozniak

enriched flour

Hi, Dotty! Any improvement in your weather?


----------



## dotty999

red onions

Hi Chuck, the wind has subsided but it's real cold which is to be expected I suppose, just for a change it's been rain free!


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread

We are expecting a warm up this weekend.


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle

our warm up is only due in June!


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad

This time of the year we consider going from temperatures in the 20s to the mid 40sa big warm up.


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle

we never see such high temps here, I couldn't cope with such heat!


----------



## cwwozniak

Edam cheese

Just for clarification, we Yanks typically use Fahrenheit when talking about air temperature.


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day! I think we hit about 22 for a high today ... Cold for Memphis! Single digits overnight. Ice and the rare snow (a few inches yesterday). Lovely weather! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bacon


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg

weather update, shocking! heavy rain and gale force winds, wouldn't even attempt to step outside today!


----------



## cwwozniak

ginger


----------



## dotty999

raisins


----------



## Gr3iz

steak


----------



## cwwozniak

knockwurst


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna fish


----------



## cwwozniak

halibut


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## HyperHenry

pizzas


----------



## cwwozniak

seasoned salt


----------



## HyperHenry

tomatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

salami


----------



## dotty999

iced bun


----------



## Gr3iz

napkins


----------



## cwwozniak

single serve oatmeal


----------



## Gr3iz

loaf of bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dry cured ham

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mesquite flavored turkey

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow sweet corn
(Darn near impossible to find it fresh in stores during summer. Seems like bi-color took over the market)

Hiya, Mark! Happy Friday to you, too!


----------



## dotty999

nectarines

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

salsa


----------



## Gr3iz

artichoke

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

edam cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

espresso ground coffee


----------



## dotty999

emmental


----------



## cwwozniak

licorice whips


----------



## dotty999

steak


----------



## cwwozniak

kipper


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Cookiegal

Halibut


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

Green Giant peas


----------



## cwwozniak

succotash


----------



## Gr3iz

hash

Though, that's not where I used to -- nevermind ...


----------



## cwwozniak

hummus 

Mark, it depended on who you knew working at the grocery store.


----------



## Gr3iz

spices


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## Gr3iz

Nestles chocolate powder


----------



## cwwozniak

roma tomato


----------



## Gr3iz

oatmeal


----------



## dotty999

lychees


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## dotty999

nuts!

there's a few around here!


----------



## cwwozniak

salad dressing



dotty999 said:


> there's a few around here!


I resemble that remark.


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## Gr3iz

rice pilaf


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen pizza


----------



## dotty999

apple pie


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant parmigiana


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash


----------



## Gr3iz

Half and Half


----------



## cwwozniak

freshly ground coffee


----------



## Gr3iz

eggnog


----------



## dotty999

green pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

radicchio


----------



## Gr3iz

olives


----------



## cwwozniak

scented ammonia


----------



## Gr3iz

apricot


----------



## cwwozniak

tangerines


----------



## Gr3iz

succotash


----------



## cwwozniak

hamburger meat


----------



## dotty999

tuna steak


----------



## cwwozniak

Kenyan coffee


----------



## dotty999

Edam cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll wrappers


----------



## dotty999

sirloin steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kidney beans


----------



## dotty999

salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

ground beef

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

fishcakes

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

soap

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

pomegranates

Remind me of this video.


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bread


----------



## dotty999

damson jam


----------



## cwwozniak

marble rye bread


----------



## dotty999

dark chocolate


----------



## cwwozniak

evaporated milk


----------



## dotty999

Kleenex tissues


----------



## Gr3iz

string beans


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dried prunes


----------



## cwwozniak

squid


----------



## Gr3iz

Dial soap


----------



## cwwozniak

paper napkins


----------



## Gr3iz

sweet Italian sausage

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day! Happy Birthday!


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large frozen pizza

Hi, Mark and Thank you.


----------



## Gr3iz

artichoke hearts


----------



## dotty999

sweet potato


----------



## cwwozniak

Onion soup


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut butter


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bran cereal


----------



## Gr3iz

Lactose free milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kumquat marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

enchilada


----------



## cwwozniak

acidophilus milk


----------



## Gr3iz

kale

Mornin Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

extra firm tofu

Hi, Mark and a Happy Friday to you, too!


----------



## Gr3iz

unleavened flour


----------



## cwwozniak

ruby red grapefruit


----------



## dotty999

tiramisu

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

uncured bacon

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

guacamole


----------



## Gr3iz

Ex-Lax


----------



## cwwozniak

xanthan gum


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## cwwozniak

eclair

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

radish

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hamburger bun


----------



## Gr3iz

nonpareils


----------



## cwwozniak

sauerkraut 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

parsnip


----------



## dotty999

parsley


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow sweet pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

red onion


----------



## cwwozniak

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

ground round


----------



## cwwozniak

diet soda


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

Rice A Roni


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream sandwich


----------



## dotty999

never heard of that one!

hamburger


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, yeah! Good stuff! And I don't really like vanilla ice cream.

raspberries


----------



## cwwozniak

shrimp

Dotty, should you care to try an ice cream sandwich. 
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-...andwich&icid=tescohp_sws-1_ice cream sandwich


----------



## Gr3iz

pineapple


----------



## cwwozniak

English cucumber


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

saké


----------



## Gr3iz

Eskimo Pies


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet pepper


----------



## dotty999

radish

re ice cream sandwich, we would call them biscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

halibut


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## Gr3iz

celery


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

mustard


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## cwwozniak

eclair


----------



## Gr3iz

red beans


----------



## cwwozniak

spaghetti


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream cones


----------



## dotty999

sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

extra creamy whipped cream


----------



## dotty999

mustard


----------



## HOBOcs

dates


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## plodr

turkey


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## Gr3iz

potato chips


----------



## cwwozniak

shrimp cocktail


----------



## dotty999

lima beans


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam


----------



## cwwozniak

mashed potato flakes


----------



## Gr3iz

syrup


----------



## cwwozniak

papaya 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

apple butter

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

honey


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

marmalade


----------



## jenny6

egg


----------



## RT

groceries
(dang, that's pretty broad isn't it?


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## RT

?
edamame


----------



## Gr3iz

In Sweden you are very likely to find many Swedes in a grocery store ... ;-)

eggplant


----------



## jenny6

Tea bag


----------



## Gr3iz

grapes


----------



## jenny6

sugar


----------



## cwwozniak

round steak


----------



## dotty999

kipper


----------



## cwwozniak

raspberry jam


----------



## jenny6

mango custard


----------



## cwwozniak

dried dill


----------



## jenny6

lollipop


----------



## cwwozniak

pot roast


----------



## Gr3iz

tenderloin


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat yogurt


----------



## Gr3iz

tomato


----------



## cwwozniak

onion


----------



## HOBOcs

Non-Fat Milk


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## HOBOcs

tuna


----------



## dotty999

apple sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

enchiladas


----------



## HOBOcs

salami


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

Empire apples


----------



## dotty999

spiced bun


----------



## cwwozniak

neapolitan ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

tamale wrappers


----------



## HOBOcs

Salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

gallon of milk


----------



## cwwozniak

Kobe beef


----------



## Gr3iz

flank steak


----------



## cwwozniak

king crab legs

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

spices

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

E - English muffin


----------



## dotty999

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

sweet corn


----------



## dotty999

noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

salad


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## HOBOcs

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

truffles


----------



## HOBOcs

sausages


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich spread

Hi, Jim and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## cwwozniak

sweetened condensed milk


----------



## Gr3iz

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll wrappers


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

half and half


----------



## Gr3iz

flour


----------



## cwwozniak

rump roast


----------



## Gr3iz

Texas Toast


----------



## cwwozniak

tri-color pasta


----------



## Gr3iz

angel hair spaghetti


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian bread


----------



## Gr3iz

diet soda


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rice cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

spaghetti


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mortadella


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

Raisin Bran


----------



## HOBOcs

Noodle Soup, Chicken


----------



## Gr3iz

Nestles Crunch


----------



## cwwozniak

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

marmalade


----------



## dotty999

edam cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

extra firm tofu


----------



## Gr3iz

ugli fruit


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## Gr3iz

cauliflower


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread


----------



## Gr3iz

drinks


----------



## cwwozniak

steak rub


----------



## Gr3iz

brisket


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## Gr3iz

peppercorns


----------



## cwwozniak

salsa


----------



## Gr3iz

Alpha-Bits


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## Gr3iz

mesquite smoked sliced turkey


----------



## dotty999

yoghurt


----------



## Gr3iz

tartar sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

Empire apples


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

honey


----------



## Gr3iz

Yorkshire pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

green tea


----------



## Gr3iz

artichokes


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry jam


----------



## Gr3iz

margarine


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## Gr3iz

duck


----------



## cwwozniak

knockwurst


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey


----------



## cwwozniak

yarrow flower tea


----------



## Gr3iz

apricot jam


----------



## cwwozniak

mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

diapers


----------



## cwwozniak

soap


----------



## Gr3iz

pastry


----------



## cwwozniak

yakitori skewers


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## Gr3iz

rotisserie chicken


----------



## cwwozniak

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

marinara sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

egg separator


----------



## RT

Raisins, golden


----------



## Gr3iz

Nilla Wafers


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## RT

tomato


----------



## cwwozniak

onion rings


----------



## Gr3iz

sliced salami


----------



## cwwozniak

imported beer


----------



## Gr3iz

roast beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen pizza


----------



## Gr3iz

Alpha-Bits


----------



## RT

steak


----------



## Gr3iz

Kibbles 'n Bits


----------



## dotty999

soup


----------



## RT

pork


----------



## dotty999

kidney beans


----------



## RT

spinach


----------



## dotty999

hash browns


----------



## HOBOcs

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

margarine


----------



## cwwozniak

endive


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

herb


----------



## dotty999

basil


----------



## HOBOcs

lettuce


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

salt pork


----------



## Gr3iz

ketchup


----------



## dotty999

parsley


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tofu


----------



## Gr3iz

unsalted butter


----------



## dotty999

red onion


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## HOBOcs

oranges


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> nutme*g*





HOBOcs said:


> *o*ranges


Say what?

*g*rapefruit


----------



## 2twenty2

tutti frutti ice cream


----------



## HOBOcs

meat

Hey Chuck

Sorry Chuck - just came in a the top of the page...well you know. 
You're almost as good as Ms Dotty (rule police)


----------



## 2twenty2

tater tots


----------



## Gr3iz

salad


----------



## dotty999

HOBOcs said:


> meat
> 
> Hey Chuck
> 
> Sorry Chuck - just came in a the top of the page...well you know.
> You're almost as good as Ms Dotty (*rule police*)


----------



## RT

Doritos


----------



## cwwozniak

sesame oil

Don't worry Dotty, you are still the #1 enforcer around here.


----------



## Gr3iz

laxatives


----------



## dotty999

cwwozniak said:


> sesame oil
> 
> Don't worry Dotty, you are still the #1 enforcer around here.


not any more, I give up..


----------



## RT

Pish posh!
Please keep enforcing, lest CookieGal takes over...well you'se guys are both pretty sharp...now see - there has been at least one 'r two posts without following the rules... 
What are we to do!!?
Um, don't look at me unless I mess up....(you can count on that , but the trick is to catch me in the act!   )

Spinach.


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger buns


----------



## cwwozniak

spicy canned chili


----------



## Gr3iz

instant oatmeal


----------



## dotty999

liver


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## cwwozniak

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

ginger


----------



## cwwozniak

rhubarb


----------



## xrobwx71

Bologna


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hash browns


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

ground beef


----------



## dotty999

french mustard


----------



## cwwozniak

dill


----------



## dotty999

lychee


----------



## cwwozniak

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## dotty999

lemonade


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter candy


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow food coloring


----------



## dotty999

grape juice


----------



## cwwozniak

elephant ear puff pastries


----------



## dotty999

salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

No-yolk egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

sea bass


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## dotty999

tuna steak, just had some with salad, useless info I know


----------



## Gr3iz

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

egg nog


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## Gr3iz

rigatoni


----------



## cwwozniak

instant oatmeal


----------



## dotty999

lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs


----------



## dotty999

syrup


----------



## cwwozniak

pancake mix


----------



## Gr3iz

xanthan gum


----------



## cwwozniak

muskmelon


----------



## Gr3iz

No-salt seasoning


----------



## dotty999

goats milk


----------



## Gr3iz

knish


----------



## dotty999

haslet


----------



## HOBOcs

tin tuna


----------



## dotty999

aniseed


----------



## Gr3iz

dried apples


----------



## dotty999

satsuma


----------



## Gr3iz

acetaminophen


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho chips


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

egg nog


----------



## dotty999

gravy browning


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## dotty999

tofu


----------



## Gr3iz

unleavened bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dried parsley


----------



## Gr3iz

yeast


----------



## cwwozniak

tiramisu


----------



## dotty999

unsalted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

roast beef


----------



## dotty999

feta


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

Neufchâtel cheese


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

snack


----------



## cwwozniak

knackwurst


----------



## dotty999

treacle
when we were kids we used to enjoy a treacle butty, it was a real treat

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

eclair

Hi, Dotty! After reading the first post in the following link, I wonder if you would still consider it a treat.

https://www.sthelens-connect.net/forums/topic/12846-black-treacle-butties/


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nutrition bars


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tri-color pasta


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Milk Duds

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## Gr3iz

liver


----------



## HOBOcs

roast beef


----------



## Gr3iz

Frosted Flakes


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## dotty999

nectarine


----------



## cwwozniak

empanadas


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

hand sanitizer


----------



## Gr3iz

rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot jam


----------



## Gr3iz

Milk Duds


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel ice cream


----------



## HOBOcs

Mussels


----------



## Gr3iz

sea salt


----------



## cwwozniak

Texas toast bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dill


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon lime soda pop


----------



## Gr3iz

pretzel


----------



## cwwozniak

light beer <- Like making love in a canoe


----------



## Gr3iz

root beer


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef


----------



## Gr3iz

fried okra


----------



## dotty999

apple sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

extra firm tofu


----------



## Gr3iz

ugli


----------



## dotty999

iced bun


----------



## cwwozniak

nutmeg

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

gravy

better late than never, Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## dotty999

turkey leg


----------



## cwwozniak

green beans

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

swede

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

extra virgin olive oil

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

lactose-free milk


----------



## dotty999

ketchup


----------



## Gr3iz

papaya


----------



## cwwozniak

apple butter


----------



## Gr3iz

red pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

radish


----------



## dotty999

haddock


----------



## cwwozniak

kohlrabi


----------



## Gr3iz

Iceberg lettuce


----------



## RT

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

T-bone steak


----------



## cwwozniak

knockwurst 

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## RT

Tomatoes (it's now or be disappointed later  )

Howdy Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## RT

mozzarella


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

ravioli

Hey Chuck! Hey Randy!


----------



## cwwozniak

Icelandic Cod


----------



## Gr3iz

Diet Coke


----------



## dotty999

Edam cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## Gr3iz

linguini


----------



## cwwozniak

Ibuprofen


----------



## Gr3iz

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

Maraschino cherries


----------



## Gr3iz

soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpkin


----------



## Gr3iz

napkins


----------



## cwwozniak

spaghetti squash


----------



## Gr3iz

Hamburger Helper


----------



## cwwozniak

rice vinegar


----------



## Gr3iz

Rice-A-Roni


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian dressing


----------



## dotty999

gelatine


----------



## Gr3iz

eclairs


----------



## cwwozniak

Sriracha Pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

red onion


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat milk


----------



## Gr3iz

Kellogg's cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

liver


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

sirloin steak


----------



## Gr3iz

ketchup


----------



## cwwozniak

pimento loaf


----------



## Gr3iz

fig


----------



## cwwozniak

German bologna


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

Entenmann's cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

Sake


----------



## Gr3iz

ears of corn


----------



## dotty999

noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread 

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

dover sole

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter egg dye


----------



## dotty999

egg mayo


----------



## Gr3iz

oregano


----------



## dotty999

olives


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

Hollandaise sauce


----------



## CptCookie

Egg E. Coli


----------



## cwwozniak

iron stain remover


----------



## Gr3iz

red potato


----------



## 2twenty2

oregano


----------



## cwwozniak

orange sherbet


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## cwwozniak

parchment paper


----------



## Gr3iz

ravioli


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian bread (to go with the ravioli)


----------



## 2twenty2

dried dates


----------



## cwwozniak

soap


----------



## 2twenty2

pear


----------



## cwwozniak

roasted chicken


----------



## dotty999

nectarine


----------



## cwwozniak

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon


----------



## 2twenty2

nectarines


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

hot dogs

HI, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hot sauce

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Happy 4th and Happy Hump Day!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Happy 5th and Happy Over The Hump Day

endive


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

seedless watermelon


----------



## cwwozniak

natural casing frankfurter


----------



## 2twenty2

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

haddock


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

egg nog


----------



## cwwozniak

garlic


----------



## Gr3iz

carrot


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti squash


----------



## cwwozniak

hanger steak


----------



## Gr3iz

Kellogg's cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

liver


----------



## Gr3iz

root beer


----------



## cwwozniak

rum


----------



## 2twenty2

maple syrup


----------



## dotty999

pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

strawberries


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## dotty999

melon


----------



## cwwozniak

nonpareils

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin


----------



## cwwozniak

nutmeg

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Grape Nuts

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel


----------



## 2twenty2

lentils


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## 2twenty2

ketchup


----------



## Gr3iz

peach


----------



## 2twenty2

hash browns


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet potato


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

onion soup


----------



## cwwozniak

paprika 

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

apple


----------



## cwwozniak

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## Gr3iz

artichoke


----------



## dotty999

eclair


----------



## Gr3iz

roll


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon scented dish soap

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pudding

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

gravy salt

Hi Chuck, Mark!

I'm sweltering with this heatwave!


----------



## Gr3iz

tilapia

Hiya Dotty dear! 

I hate the heat! With cold, you can always put more layers on. With heat, there's a limit to what you can take off ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

active yeast


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## cwwozniak

kumquat fruit spread


----------



## 2twenty2

dried figs


----------



## cwwozniak

spaghetti 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mortadella


----------



## dotty999

apple sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

eye of round roast


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

egg timer


----------



## 2twenty2

radishes


----------



## Gr3iz

soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpkin pie filling


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## 2twenty2

thin sliced bread


----------



## cwwozniak

diet cola


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## dotty999

arctic roll


----------



## 2twenty2

lettuce


----------



## dotty999

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## Gr3iz

potato chips


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dumplings


----------



## cwwozniak

sardines in oil


----------



## 2twenty2

linguine


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll wrappers


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock


----------



## cwwozniak

king crab legs


----------



## Gr3iz

soda


----------



## cwwozniak

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

starfruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tutti-fruiti ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries


----------



## dotty999

sultanas


----------



## Gr3iz

strawberry


----------



## 2twenty2

yogurt


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna fish


----------



## 2twenty2

hot peppers


----------



## cwwozniak

stewed tomatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

shredded cabage


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## Gr3iz

early, young, sweet peas


----------



## dotty999

satsuma


----------



## cwwozniak

alum


----------



## Gr3iz

milk


----------



## cwwozniak

ketchup


----------



## dotty999

pasta


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot jam


----------



## Gr3iz

marmalade


----------



## cwwozniak

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar


----------



## cwwozniak

rigatoni


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

German bologna


----------



## Gr3iz

apricot


----------



## cwwozniak

tri-tip steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin


----------



## dotty999

nougat


----------



## cwwozniak

turmeric

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cabbage

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## Gr3iz

duck


----------



## cwwozniak

kalamata olives


----------



## Gr3iz

sardines


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mango


----------



## cwwozniak

olive oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lentil soup


----------



## cwwozniak

peach nectar


----------



## Gr3iz

radicchio


----------



## cwwozniak

orange sherbert


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna fish


----------



## cwwozniak

humus


----------



## Gr3iz

seasoning


----------



## cwwozniak

ground beef


----------



## Gr3iz

farm fresh corn


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho dip


----------



## Gr3iz

pie shell


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## cwwozniak

non-dairy coffee creamer

Hi, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ready-Whip

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

peppermint extract


----------



## Gr3iz

extract teeth


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, what game are you playing? LoL


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops!

toothpaste ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

eclair


----------



## dotty999

raisins


----------



## cwwozniak

soft shell crab

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

beetroot

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Texas Toast


----------



## cwwozniak

toasted almond ice cream bar


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bagel


----------



## cwwozniak

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

diet soda


----------



## cwwozniak

apple squares


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## cwwozniak

Icelandic cod


----------



## Gr3iz

delicatessen


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

gravy


----------



## cwwozniak

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow


----------



## cwwozniak

wax lips


----------



## Gr3iz

spearmint candy


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow sweet corn


----------



## Gr3iz

nutrition bars


----------



## 2twenty2

sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

treats


----------



## cwwozniak

spaetzle


----------



## 2twenty2

ears of corn


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

ground beef


----------



## Gr3iz

fresh fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tutti-fruity ice cream

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

melon

Mornin' Chuck! Back atcha, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho dip


----------



## Gr3iz

peach


----------



## 2twenty2

hickory smoked bacon


----------



## cwwozniak

non-stick frying pan


----------



## 2twenty2

no yolk egg noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dead fish


----------



## Gr3iz

ham


----------



## 2twenty2

mayonnaise


----------



## cwwozniak

economy size laundry detergent

Hi, 2t2 and Mark.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

twix candy bar


----------



## cwwozniak

rutabaga


----------



## 2twenty2

anchovies


----------



## cwwozniak

spotted dick


----------



## Gr3iz

kale

Hey Chuck!!


----------



## 2twenty2

egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

ravioli


----------



## 2twenty2

Italian bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tilapia


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover

Happy Friday, Mark!!!


----------



## Gr3iz

roast beef

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday, my friend!


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried chicken


----------



## Gr3iz

Nabisco cookies


----------



## 2twenty2

I use to work for Nabisco way back when.

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

Ya don't say ... ;-)

flounder


----------



## 2twenty2

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

enriched flour


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

blueberry


----------



## dotty999

yorkshire pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## 2twenty2

tomatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

steak seasoning


----------



## 2twenty2

grapes


----------



## cwwozniak

safflower oil

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

laundry detergent


----------



## cwwozniak

tequila


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ale


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

danish


----------



## 2twenty2

hash browns


----------



## Gr3iz

spices


----------



## cwwozniak

spaghetti


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

macadamia nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy creamer


----------



## cwwozniak

rapid rise yeast


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## cwwozniak

kolaczki (if you happen to be in aPolish supermarket with a bakery)


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> kolaczki


Cream cheese cookies - yummy!

ice cream cones


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eggnog


----------



## cwwozniak

green pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

roasted peppers


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

endive


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss char


----------



## cwwozniak

Russian caviar


----------



## 2twenty2

*red* snapper


----------



## RT

rotisserie chicken


----------



## 2twenty2

newtons


----------



## Gr3iz

sassafras tea


----------



## cwwozniak

alum


----------



## 2twenty2

minced garlic


----------



## Gr3iz

carrot


----------



## 2twenty2

thin sliced bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dried beef


----------



## 2twenty2

frozen french fries


----------



## cwwozniak

Salisbury steak frozen dinner

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

*red* potato

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

oatmeal


----------



## 2twenty2

liver


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dairy


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow corn meal


----------



## 2twenty2

lean ground chicken


----------



## cwwozniak

non-dairy whipped topping


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## 2twenty2

root beer


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## 2twenty2

herring


----------



## Gr3iz

grain-fed beef


----------



## 2twenty2

frog legs


----------



## Gr3iz

soap


----------



## 2twenty2

pollock


----------



## cwwozniak

kreplach


----------



## 2twenty2

haggis


----------



## cwwozniak

seasoned salt


----------



## 2twenty2

twinkie


----------



## cwwozniak

eggroll wrappers


----------



## 2twenty2

sourdough bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dryer sheets


----------



## 2twenty2

snow pea


----------



## Gr3iz

applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

ears of corn


----------



## Gr3iz

navel oranges


----------



## cwwozniak

soy milk

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

kale salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dill pickles


----------



## dotty999

semolina


----------



## 2twenty2

albacore


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles

Hi all!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

giant shrimp


----------



## 2twenty2

pickled herring


----------



## Gr3iz

ground pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

ripe olives


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet apple cider


----------



## cwwozniak

ravioli


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian salad dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

Gourmet coffee


----------



## cwwozniak

eggnog


----------



## 2twenty2

garden salad kit


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## 2twenty2

pork loin


----------



## cwwozniak

navel oranges


----------



## 2twenty2

Sliced ham


----------



## dotty999

haslet


----------



## 2twenty2

tuna (Dotty's favorite)


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, we're going to ignore the ham to haslet ... ;-)

apricot jam


----------



## 2twenty2

mincemeat pie


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter egg coloring kit


----------



## 2twenty2

toasted almonds


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet pickle relish

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hot Italian sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## 2twenty2

lentils


----------



## cwwozniak

scouring pad


----------



## dotty999

dough bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dill spice


----------



## Gr3iz

endive


----------



## 2twenty2

english muffin


----------



## Gr3iz

Nestles Crunch


----------



## 2twenty2

hog jowl


----------



## Gr3iz

leg of lamb


----------



## 2twenty2

brisket


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## 2twenty2

ground beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen pizza

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

arctic char


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef


----------



## 2twenty2

filet mignon


----------



## Gr3iz

nonfat yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

tofu


----------



## Gr3iz

ugli fruit


----------



## 2twenty2

taco kit


----------



## cwwozniak

tamarind


----------



## Gr3iz

deli


----------



## 2twenty2

iron tablets


----------



## cwwozniak

slotted spoon


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

hickory nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

spices


----------



## dotty999

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

plantains


----------



## 2twenty2

shredded wheat


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## 2twenty2

clam chowder


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## 2twenty2

hash brown patties


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dried fish


----------



## 2twenty2

horseradish


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

schnitzel


----------



## RT

liver, preferably calves, with onion


----------



## Gr3iz

Agreed!!

red potato


----------



## RT

umm, think the alphabet jumped a few skips there, but that's OK 

olives


----------



## Gr3iz

??? liver to red potato -- What's wrong with that?

salmon


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> ??? liver to red potato -- What's wrong with that?
> salmon


Nuthin..nuthin at all, my bad  . soo...

Nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

salmon steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kipper


----------



## 2twenty2

rice crackers


----------



## cwwozniak

soda bread


----------



## 2twenty2

distilled water


----------



## cwwozniak

Russian caviar


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

biscuit


----------



## 2twenty2

tea leaves


----------



## cwwozniak

Salisbury steak TV dinner


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

ground round


----------



## Gr3iz

dinner rolls


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## dotty999

houmous


----------



## 2twenty2

smoked ham


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## 2twenty2

endive


----------



## dotty999

energy drink


----------



## 2twenty2

klik


----------



## dotty999

what's klik?


----------



## 2twenty2

Klik is the Canadian version of Spam (canned ham in USA) both of which are nasty


----------



## cwwozniak

kumquat marmalade



2twenty2 said:


> Klik is the Canadian version of Spam (canned ham in USA) both of which are nasty


Fifty million people may disagree with you.
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesal...-korea-it-s-not-junk-meat-it-s-a-luxury-treat


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> Fifty million people may disagree with you.
> https://www.npr.org/sections/thesal...-korea-it-s-not-junk-meat-it-s-a-luxury-treat




eye of round


----------



## cwwozniak

double acting baking powder

I am more with you 2t2 than with those 50 million people. I'll eat Spam about every two years or so to remind myself why I don't eat it more often.


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> I am more with you 2t2 than with those 50 million people. I'll eat Spam about every two years or so to remind myself why I don't eat it more often.


Tried Klik, Kam and Spam once, never again no thank you! 

raisin bran muffins


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## 2twenty2

nyquil


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon scented furniture polish


----------



## Gr3iz

hickory smoked turkey breast


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

ginger


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef


----------



## Gr3iz

filet of sole


----------



## cwwozniak

enchiladas


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin


----------



## cwwozniak

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

grass-fed beef


----------



## dotty999

french mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

duckling


----------



## 2twenty2

goose


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dandruff shampoo


----------



## cwwozniak

onion


----------



## Gr3iz

Nonpareil


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon-lime soda pop


----------



## Gr3iz

pasta


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry tart


----------



## cwwozniak

tahini


----------



## Gr3iz

iced cupcakes


----------



## cwwozniak

salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

nachos


----------



## 2twenty2

salami


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

tater tots


----------



## cwwozniak

shredded wheat cereal


----------



## RT

live lobster


----------



## 2twenty2

refried beans


----------



## Gr3iz

split pea soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pancake syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

pancake mix


----------



## cwwozniak

xinomavro grapes


----------



## 2twenty2

squash soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pineapple


----------



## Gr3iz

egg-free noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## cwwozniak

peanut butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

active dry yeast


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## cwwozniak

cauliflower


----------



## 2twenty2

ranch dressing


----------



## dotty999

gravy


----------



## 2twenty2

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dried apricots


----------



## dotty999

steak


----------



## Gr3iz

ketchup


----------



## 2twenty2

pears


----------



## cwwozniak

salami


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian ice


----------



## cwwozniak

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

red snapper


----------



## cwwozniak

red onion


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## 2twenty2

graham cracker pie shell


----------



## dotty999

L - laundry powder


----------



## Gr3iz

Rolaids


----------



## 2twenty2

spam


----------



## dotty999

macaroni


----------



## 2twenty2

irish stew


----------



## dotty999

Weetabix


----------



## Gr3iz

xanthan gum


----------



## 2twenty2

mulled apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

starfruit


----------



## 2twenty2

trix


----------



## cwwozniak

xanthan gum 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mincemeat pie


----------



## Gr3iz

egg roll


----------



## cwwozniak

licorice gumdrops


----------



## 2twenty2

spoon size shredded wheat


----------



## cwwozniak

tea


----------



## 2twenty2

apple turnover


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

hominy grits


----------



## Gr3iz

skirt steak


----------



## cwwozniak

kipper


----------



## dotty999

romaine lettuce


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter candy


----------



## 2twenty2

yams


----------



## Gr3iz

sausage links


----------



## 2twenty2

smelts


----------



## Gr3iz

string beans


----------



## cwwozniak

sunflower oil

Hello, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat yogurt


----------



## dotty999

trifle


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

tuna


----------



## RT

For you that goes without saying, but did you choose albacore?


----------



## Gr3iz

Edam cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## Gr3iz

lean ground beef


----------



## cwwozniak

fusilli pasta*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusilli*


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## 2twenty2

no yolk noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

salmon


----------



## 2twenty2

Nabisco triscuit


----------



## Gr3iz

tilapia


----------



## cwwozniak

Anchor Steam Beer


----------



## 2twenty2

reece's pieces


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

honey


----------



## Gr3iz

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

Melba toast


----------



## 2twenty2

thin sliced bread


----------



## cwwozniak

doppelbock beer


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberries


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet basil


----------



## 2twenty2

lentils


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## 2twenty2

marshmallows


----------



## Gr3iz

sourdough bread


----------



## cwwozniak

double-acting baking powder


----------



## Gr3iz

red potato


----------



## cwwozniak

onion 

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

no fat cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

salami


----------



## cwwozniak

iced doughnut


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin


----------



## Gr3iz

nutrition bar


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## 2twenty2

taco shell


----------



## cwwozniak

long grain rice


----------



## 2twenty2

escargot


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho dip


----------



## Gr3iz

peach jam


----------



## 2twenty2

macadamia nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

sardines


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss chard


----------



## Gr3iz

dog food


----------



## cwwozniak

dark rum


----------



## 2twenty2

mushroom soup


----------



## cwwozniak

plum jam


----------



## 2twenty2

mince meat tart


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## RT

peas


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp


----------



## 2twenty2

pepper


----------



## RT

Rice-A-Roni


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mashed potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

Tab


----------



## 2twenty2

beets


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dried figs


----------



## cwwozniak

sassafras tea


----------



## 2twenty2

apple pie


----------



## cwwozniak

elderberries


----------



## Gr3iz

sausage


----------



## 2twenty2

ears of corn


----------



## Gr3iz

new potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

Nabisco cookies


----------



## cwwozniak

sunflower seed oil


----------



## Gr3iz

liver


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bran cereal


----------



## Gr3iz

lasagna


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

ranch dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

green bean


----------



## Gr3iz

northern beans


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kefir


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet potato


----------



## Gr3iz

onion soup


----------



## cwwozniak

poppyseed hot dog buns


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet potato


----------



## Gr3iz

ox tail


----------



## cwwozniak

laundry detergent


----------



## 2twenty2

three cheese spread


----------



## cwwozniak

dark chocolate


----------



## 2twenty2

egg creations


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kix cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

lunch bags


----------



## 2twenty2

salisbury steak frozen dinner


----------



## cwwozniak

ruby red grapefruit


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip greens


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti


----------



## Gr3iz

Iceberg lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

enchilada size tortilla


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

anchovies


----------



## Gr3iz

string beans


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

tortilla


----------



## cwwozniak

apple cider doughnut


----------



## Gr3iz

tangelo


----------



## dotty999

onion


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dozen eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

flounder


----------



## dotty999

red pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

Rice Krispies


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

T-Bone steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kale


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

split pea soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpkin pie filling


----------



## 2twenty2

ground beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen pizza


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## dotty999

swiss roll


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked salmon


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

ginger

BTW, Chuck. Dotty beat you by seconds above ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

rutabaga



Gr3iz said:


> BTW, Chuck. Dotty beat you by seconds above ... ;-)


We must have been on different servers . Dotty's entry wasn't showing right after I posted my reply and I didn't look back later.


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot jam

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

marmalade 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

honeydew melon


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

filet mignon


----------



## 2twenty2

non-alcohol beer


----------



## cwwozniak

ramen noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

sausage roll


----------



## Gr3iz

lentil soup


----------



## cwwozniak

potted meat


----------



## Gr3iz

T-Bone steak


----------



## cwwozniak

King crab legs

Sounds like we can have a decent surf-n-turf, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

endive


----------



## 2twenty2

ears of corn


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho dip


----------



## Gr3iz

pasta salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dried beef


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen custard


----------



## cwwozniak

detergent


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric


----------



## 2twenty2

cherry ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

Malted milk balls


----------



## 2twenty2

salad dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

gingersnap cookies


----------



## Gr3iz

soda


----------



## 2twenty2

almond milk


----------



## Gr3iz

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dates


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

gravy


----------



## 2twenty2

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tortellini


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

ham hock


----------



## Gr3iz

Kibbles & Bits


----------



## 2twenty2

Salad mix


----------



## Gr3iz

xanthan gum


----------



## 2twenty2

minute rice


----------



## Gr3iz

egg nog


----------



## 2twenty2

glade air freshener


----------



## Gr3iz

ravioli


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## cwwozniak

mortadella 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

amanatsu


----------



## Gr3iz

Umeboshi plum


----------



## cwwozniak

melon baller

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rutabaga 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

rice pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

grape juice


----------



## cwwozniak

enriched bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dog food


----------



## Gr3iz

doughnuts


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet roll


----------



## Gr3iz

licorice


----------



## cwwozniak

egg rolls


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## Gr3iz

plum


----------



## cwwozniak

mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

dried figs


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## 2twenty2

marmalade


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

submarine bun


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger


----------



## cwwozniak

radicchio


----------



## 2twenty2

onion


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho chips


----------



## 2twenty2

scallop


----------



## dotty999

parsley


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow sweet pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

roasted chestnuts


----------



## cwwozniak

sesame oil


----------



## dotty999

long grain rice


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

refried beans


----------



## cwwozniak

soup bones


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss chard


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## dotty999

salmon steak


----------



## RT

Kiwi fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

taco kit


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich spread


----------



## cwwozniak

dill pickle relish


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

roasting chicken


----------



## Gr3iz

N - northern beans


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey


----------



## cwwozniak

yakitori skewers


----------



## Gr3iz

Salisbury steak


----------



## cwwozniak

Knife sharpener


----------



## 2twenty2

roast beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frosting


----------



## 2twenty2

green grapes


----------



## Gr3iz

sandwich


----------



## cwwozniak

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

mayonnaise


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## 2twenty2

lollipop


----------



## Gr3iz

pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

giblets


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

baking soda


----------



## cwwozniak

avocado 

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

orange juice

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

shampoo


----------



## 2twenty2

onion soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pizza


----------



## 2twenty2

almonds


----------



## cwwozniak

succotash


----------



## Gr3iz

halibut


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

gum


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries


----------



## 2twenty2

skim milk


----------



## Gr3iz

Kellogg's cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon


----------



## Gr3iz

non-fat yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tiramisu


----------



## 2twenty2

unsalted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

Ragu sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet pepper


----------



## dotty999

rum truffles


----------



## cwwozniak

squid


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet cherry


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow food coloring


----------



## Gr3iz

gingerbread


----------



## cwwozniak

double acting baking powder

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

red potatoes

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nonfat milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kumquats


----------



## 2twenty2

sliced bread


----------



## cwwozniak

diet cola

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

arctic char


----------



## cwwozniak

raspberry jam


----------



## Gr3iz

milk chocolate


----------



## cwwozniak

effervescent antacid


----------



## dotty999

donut


----------



## Gr3iz

tutti-frutti ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

muskmelon


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

trix cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon curd


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## 2twenty2

sugar


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> raisin bread
> 
> Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


 just picked up a couple of loaves yesterday

Hey Chuck!

dog food


----------



## cwwozniak

dried fruit

I might order raisin bread with breakfast at a restaurant once in a while, but I don't think I could go through a whole loaf at home.


----------



## Gr3iz

tofu

Makes excellent French toast! 
Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

ultra-pasteurized half and half

Hi, Mark! I can see where raisin bread could make some tasty French toast.


----------



## Gr3iz

French fries


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Makes excellent French toast!


Going to have to try that. Sounds good!

syrup (for the raisin bread french toast)


----------



## Gr3iz

pizza


----------



## cwwozniak

anchovies 

Something I prefer not to find on my pizza.


----------



## Gr3iz

stinky cheese

The reason I don't like pizza! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> anchovies
> 
> Something I prefer not to find on my pizza.





Gr3iz said:


> stinky cheese
> 
> The reason I don't like pizza! ;-)


I like anchovies and stinky cheese on pizza.

edam


----------



## cwwozniak

maple syrup

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

peaches


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet corn


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

nectarine


----------



## cwwozniak

extra-firm tofu


----------



## 2twenty2

unsweetened apple cider


----------



## cwwozniak

rubbed sage


----------



## 2twenty2

escargot


----------



## cwwozniak

tamarind


----------



## Gr3iz

dried figs


----------



## cwwozniak

salmon


----------



## 2twenty2

newtons


----------



## cwwozniak

stew meat


----------



## Gr3iz

tomato


----------



## cwwozniak

olive oil


----------



## 2twenty2

leek


----------



## Gr3iz

ketchup


----------



## 2twenty2

provolone


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dream whip


----------



## Gr3iz

pecans


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

red cabbage


----------



## 2twenty2

egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## 2twenty2

macintosh apple


----------



## dotty999

edam cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

endive


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream cones


----------



## cwwozniak

soap


----------



## Gr3iz

pot-pie


----------



## 2twenty2

eye wear


----------



## HOBOcs

rutabaga


----------



## 2twenty2

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

ribs


----------



## cwwozniak

salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

ginger ale


----------



## cwwozniak

elephant ear pastry

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## cwwozniak

enchiladas


----------



## Gr3iz

sardines


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti squash


----------



## Gr3iz

Hamburger Helper


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef


----------



## 2twenty2

frosted flakes


----------



## cwwozniak

stuffed pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

rice crispies cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

light beer


----------



## 2twenty2

rice cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

salami


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream sandwich


----------



## TheFonzz

honey


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow mustard


----------



## 2twenty2

diced squash


----------



## cwwozniak

habanero pepper

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rooster (capon)


----------



## cwwozniak

ranch dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger ale


----------



## cwwozniak

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## 2twenty2

light yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tangelo


----------



## 2twenty2

olives


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dutch loaf


----------



## Gr3iz

flour


----------



## 2twenty2

rack of lamb


----------



## cwwozniak

bologna


----------



## Gr3iz

applesauce


----------



## cwwozniak

eel


----------



## Gr3iz

lasagna


----------



## 2twenty2

apple pie


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

tomato


----------



## cwwozniak

oven-ready lasagna


----------



## Gr3iz

acidophilus milk


----------



## cwwozniak

knockwurst


----------



## Gr3iz

tortellini


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian beef


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen fish


----------



## cwwozniak

hash brown potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

scallion


----------



## cwwozniak

nutritional supplement


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## cwwozniak

ketchup


----------



## 2twenty2

plastic dinner wear


----------



## cwwozniak

rubber gloves


----------



## Gr3iz

sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

empanada


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## 2twenty2

artichoke


----------



## cwwozniak

eggroll


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon


----------



## 2twenty2

Nabisco cookie


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

sesame seed oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lobster


----------



## cwwozniak

rye bread


----------



## 2twenty2

decaffeinated coffee


----------



## cwwozniak

espresso ground coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

extra moist cake mixes


----------



## Gr3iz

soup stock


----------



## 2twenty2

knackwurst


----------



## Gr3iz

toaster treats


----------



## cwwozniak

taco meat


----------



## Gr3iz

Texas toast


----------



## cwwozniak

turkey gravy


----------



## 2twenty2

twizzlers


----------



## Gr3iz

sriracha sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

Empire apple


----------



## 2twenty2

elderberry syrup


----------



## cwwozniak

pistachio nuts

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

spinach salad


----------



## cwwozniak

deviled ham


----------



## 2twenty2

maple walnut ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet and sour sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

egg separator


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

baking powder


----------



## 2twenty2

round steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

salad dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

green onion


----------



## Gr3iz

new potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dessert


----------



## 2twenty2

truffle


----------



## cwwozniak

European butter


----------



## 2twenty2

red peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

sarsaparilla


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hot mustard


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## Gr3iz

lasagna

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

apple sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin


----------



## Gr3iz

navel oranges


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

macaroon


----------



## Gr3iz

nachos


----------



## cwwozniak

sesame oil

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

linguini

Hey Chuck! I hope you're having a good weekend! I believe I'm about ready for bed ...)


----------



## cwwozniak

iodized salt

I was doing good until I tried to pick up leaves on my lawn with the riding mower. First the linkage for raising the lowering the deck fell apart. That was a quick fix, but then the deck drive belt broke. I figured some higher power power was telling me not to pick up leaves today. Hope your weekend is going better. About bed time for me, too.


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

sliced salami 

My weekend was rather quiet. Well, except for three grandkids who invaded us, as they usually do on weekends ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

toaster strudel


----------



## Gr3iz

liverwurst


----------



## 2twenty2

tenderloin


----------



## Gr3iz

near beer


----------



## cwwozniak

rutabaga


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## dotty999

apple sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

egg nog


----------



## Gr3iz

greens


----------



## 2twenty2

sea salt


----------



## Gr3iz

toffee


----------



## 2twenty2

english muffin


----------



## cwwozniak

non-dairy coffee creamer

Hello, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Ramen noodle soup


----------



## 2twenty2

A belated, Hey Chuck!

pumpkin


----------



## cwwozniak

nectarines 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach salad


----------



## cwwozniak

diapers


----------



## dotty999

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## dotty999

ketchup


----------



## 2twenty2

pomegranate


----------



## Gr3iz

egg nog


----------



## cwwozniak

green beans


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich spread


----------



## cwwozniak

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tofu


----------



## 2twenty2

ugli


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

English toffee ice cream bar


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb

horrible stuff!


----------



## cwwozniak

bubble gum

I know someone that loves strawberry-rhubarb pie. I tried one piece one time and thought my mouth would never unpucker.


----------



## Gr3iz

milk 

My mother used to make strawberry-rhubarb pie. I liked it!


----------



## cwwozniak

king crab legs

I don't think the wiring from my tongue and nose to my brain is the same as most people. I find rhubarb and kale, no matter how they have been prepared, to be bitter and astringent. Any food with more than a tiny trace of capsaicin will trigger an unpleasant burning sensation in my mouth. On the other hand, I love ground horseradish and wasabi.


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

hot peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

hoisin sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## dotty999

gelatine


----------



## cwwozniak

endive salad blend

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

dates

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

sardines


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

tilapia


----------



## 2twenty2

aged cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

energy bars


----------



## cwwozniak

shrimp


----------



## Gr3iz

pineapple


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

early young sweet peas


----------



## 2twenty2

strawberry jam


----------



## cwwozniak

mango


----------



## 2twenty2

Orange soda


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## volttackle

cream cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

volttackle its the last letter of the previous entry which would be "N"


----------



## cwwozniak

nutmeg


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

ginger


----------



## Gr3iz

raisins


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

doughnuts

'Appy 'Ump Day, my friend!


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mango


----------



## Gr3iz

oregano


----------



## 2twenty2

orange juices


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet cream butter


----------



## Gr3iz

rye bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dates


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## cwwozniak

Icelandic cod

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

dog food

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

dates


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin steak


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

endive salad kit


----------



## 2twenty2

tilapia


----------



## Gr3iz

applesauce


----------



## cwwozniak

Easter candy


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## dotty999

kitchen roll


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon scented dish soap


----------



## Gr3iz

potato rolls


----------



## cwwozniak

solid pack canned tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

alpha-bits


----------



## dotty999

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

hard roll


----------



## dotty999

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

drinks


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

hamburger meat


----------



## 2twenty2

tea oil


----------



## cwwozniak

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

deli meat


----------



## 2twenty2

tamarind


----------



## cwwozniak

dental floss


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Gr3iz

liver


----------



## 2twenty2

red onion (to go with the liver)


----------



## cwwozniak

no-boil lasagna


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## dotty999

apple sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

salad kit


----------



## Gr3iz

tomato


----------



## 2twenty2

oranges


----------



## cwwozniak

strained baby food


----------



## Gr3iz

dried fruit


----------



## dotty999

tangerine


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

ginger


----------



## 2twenty2

roast beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen pizza

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

apples

Happy Hump Day Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham

And a Happy Hump Day to you, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

mushroom


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

maple walnut frozen yogurt


----------



## Gr3iz

tea


----------



## dotty999

apricot


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric


----------



## 2twenty2

Chinese rice noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

spiral-cut ham


----------



## 2twenty2

maraschino cherries


----------



## Gr3iz

strawberry


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

mustard


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

detergent


----------



## Gr3iz

Tootsie Rolls


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet potato


----------



## Gr3iz

Oreo's


----------



## cwwozniak

salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

ginger ale


----------



## 2twenty2

eggnog


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## 2twenty2

tea


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

rotisserie chicken


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## cwwozniak

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

root beer


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## HOBOcs

honey ham


----------



## Gr3iz

maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

pomme


----------



## Gr3iz

Entenmann's pastries


----------



## 2twenty2

string bean


----------



## cwwozniak

non-dairy coffee creamer

Using it this morning as my milk got lumpy.


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> non-dairy coffee creamer
> 
> Using it this morning as my *milk got lumpy*.




sea salt


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup

EDIT: The TSG servers are giving me a hard time. First, it quadrupled my post, then I couldn't delete any of them, and then it took 20 seconds or so to call up the editor for this post.

EDIT #2: and now everything is back to normal and no duplicates.


----------



## 2twenty2

pear


----------



## cwwozniak

rump roast


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## Gr3iz

parsnip


----------



## 2twenty2

peanut crunch


----------



## Gr3iz

halibut


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## dotty999

gravy salt


----------



## Gr3iz

tea biscuits


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mushroom


----------



## cwwozniak

maple and brown sugar instant oatmeal


----------



## Gr3iz

light beer


----------



## cwwozniak

Russian vodka


----------



## dotty999

aniseed


----------



## cwwozniak

dill pickles


----------



## dotty999

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

marmalade


----------



## cwwozniak

extra wide noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

skim milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kohlrabi


----------



## dotty999

iced bun


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

red onion


----------



## cwwozniak

navel oranges


----------



## Gr3iz

sriracha sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

european butter


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## cwwozniak

napa cabbage


----------



## HOBOcs

egg nog


----------



## cwwozniak

gingersnap cookies


----------



## Gr3iz

salsa


----------



## dotty999

alfalfa


----------



## cwwozniak

anise seed

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## cwwozniak

sesame oil


----------



## dotty999

lard

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## cwwozniak

soap


----------



## dotty999

pickled cabbage


----------



## Gr3iz

eggs


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bread


----------



## cwwozniak

double-acting baking powder


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked paprika


----------



## Gr3iz

Anisette Toast


----------



## cwwozniak

tortellini


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian ice


----------



## cwwozniak

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lime beans


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

radicchio


----------



## cwwozniak

onion soup packet


----------



## Gr3iz

T-bone steak


----------



## cwwozniak

kumquats


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## cwwozniak

knockwurst


----------



## Gr3iz

tea


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger buns


----------



## dotty999

salad cream


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow


----------



## cwwozniak

watermelon


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy creamer


----------



## cwwozniak

radicchio


----------



## Gr3iz

original flavor barbecue sauce


----------



## dotty999

edam cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

tortellini


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mushroom soup


----------



## Gr3iz

paprika


----------



## dotty999

apple sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Enfamil


----------



## dotty999

lard


----------



## cwwozniak

diet cola


----------



## dotty999

anise


----------



## cwwozniak

egg nog


----------



## dotty999

gravy


----------



## Gr3iz

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

mincemeat pie filling


----------



## Gr3iz

gum


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries


----------



## Gr3iz

sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

extra spicy canned chili


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian salad dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

garbanzo beans


----------



## dotty999

sprouts


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## Gr3iz

cider


----------



## cwwozniak

red onion


----------



## Gr3iz

new potatoes


----------



## dotty999

soy sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad sandwich


----------



## dotty999

houmous


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

grapefruit


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow bell peppers

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sausage links

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## dotty999

mussels


----------



## cwwozniak

solid chunk canned tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

albacore tuna


----------



## RT

apples, Honeycrisp


----------



## cwwozniak

pork loin


----------



## Gr3iz

nachos


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet basil


----------



## Gr3iz

lentils


----------



## cwwozniak

stuffed pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

ravioli


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream cup


----------



## Gr3iz

potato salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dried dill


----------



## dotty999

lentils


----------



## Gr3iz

sardines


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

macaroons


----------



## cwwozniak

scouring pad


----------



## Gr3iz

dry mustard


----------



## cwwozniak

dehydrated mushrooms


----------



## Gr3iz

spare ribs


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nectar of peach


----------



## cwwozniak

head of cabbage


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

raspberry


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

turmeric


----------



## dotty999

caramel


----------



## cwwozniak

lavender bath soap


----------



## 2twenty2

Peach


----------



## cwwozniak

haggis


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpernickel bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dish soap refill


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon scented dish soap


----------



## 2twenty2

pasta


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

roll


----------



## cwwozniak

loganberry syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

pancake mix


----------



## cwwozniak

xantham gum


----------



## 2twenty2

macadamia nuts


----------



## dotty999

shrimp


----------



## Gr3iz

pizza


----------



## dotty999

aspic


----------



## Gr3iz

catfish


----------



## dotty999

haggis


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## dotty999

haslet


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

mahi-mahi


----------



## cwwozniak

instant ice tea


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

starfruit


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## 2twenty2

Chocolate


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## Gr3iz

deli meat


----------



## 2twenty2

tea


----------



## Gr3iz

American cheese


----------



## HOBOcs

Egg nog


----------



## Gr3iz

gluten-free cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

lactose-free milk


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## 2twenty2

tea


----------



## Gr3iz

allspice


----------



## dotty999

elderberry wine


----------



## Gr3iz

English miffin


----------



## 2twenty2

nectarine


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb


----------



## dotty999

bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dried apricot


----------



## dotty999

cabbage


----------



## cwwozniak

cwwozniak said:


> dried apricot





dotty999 said:


> cabbage


----------



## Gr3iz

tilapia


----------



## cwwozniak

avocado


----------



## 2twenty2

oranges


----------



## cwwozniak

spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

hot sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## 2twenty2

liquorice twists


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

Macadamia nut


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna fish


----------



## 2twenty2

hash browns


----------



## Gr3iz

sausage


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

toaster pastries


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet pepper

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rice vinegar


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dates


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## 2twenty2

nectarine pie


----------



## cwwozniak

enchilada seasoning


----------



## HOBOcs

Gorgonzola cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad

Hi all!


----------



## 2twenty2

danish


----------



## Gr3iz

honey


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow mustard

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

dill


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon tart


----------



## Gr3iz

thyme


----------



## 2twenty2

ears of corn


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy creamer


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

blue berry muffin


----------



## cwwozniak

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

Milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kale

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter egg coloring kit


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## Gr3iz

potato chips


----------



## 2twenty2

sour dough bread


----------



## Gr3iz

doughnuts


----------



## 2twenty2

Sweet pickles


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet potato


----------



## cwwozniak

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

Ah, Chuck. Since when do you reply to your own post. And, incorrectly at that? ;-)

tater tots


----------



## 2twenty2

sack of flour


----------



## Gr3iz

rack of lamb


----------



## cwwozniak

banana



Gr3iz said:


> Ah, Chuck. Since when do you reply to your own post. And, incorrectly at that?


All I can say is, "Which excuse sounds most plausible?"

[ ] I blame it on a glitch when Mike switched to the new server.

[ ] I had two browser tabs open, both showing "Sweet pickles" as the last entry and put different entries in each.

[ ] Somebody made an entry that ended in S right after my first entry, I immediately answered with my second entry, and that person then deleted their entry.

[ ] I was only on my 4th cup of coffee for the morning and had a total brain fart.


----------



## Gr3iz

apricot jam

You're not gonna trick me into thinking, now, are you? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

macaroni salad


----------



## Gr3iz

diet root beer


----------



## 2twenty2

red meat


----------



## Gr3iz

tomato


----------



## 2twenty2

onion


----------



## cwwozniak

Nilla Wafers


----------



## Gr3iz

scallion


----------



## RT

nitro glycerine.... (oh, wait - wrong store heh heh )

Nectarines ( yeah, that's it )


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream

Randy, I am sure that a fine upstanding citizen like yourself was thinking of a pharmacy.


----------



## 2twenty2

mashed potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## RT

pausing the game briefly, was going to quote Chuck in post #3032, but says I don't have permission...? In a game thread?
anyway Chuck said "_Randy, I am sure that a fine upstanding citizen like yourself was thinking of a pharmacy._"

FYI I did buy glycerine (without the nitro part) but that was just for the kid's bubble machines 

Resuming game:

Hearts of romaine


----------



## 2twenty2

egg plant


----------



## Gr3iz

tripe


----------



## cwwozniak

elk meat

Randy, I remember mixing up a batch of some kind of super bubble liquid that involved glycerine many years ago when my daughter was little. We used a bent up wire coat hanger for the wand and on a breezy day, she could make bubbles bigger than her.


----------



## Gr3iz

Triscuits


----------



## cwwozniak

salmon filet


----------



## Gr3iz

toaster pastries


----------



## cwwozniak

skinless chicken thigh


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger bun


----------



## dotty999

nuts

reminds me of Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

syrup


----------



## cwwozniak

papaya


----------



## Gr3iz

aspic


----------



## 2twenty2

couscous


----------



## cwwozniak

salami


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian bread


----------



## cwwozniak

Danish pastry


----------



## Gr3iz

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

malted milk powder


----------



## Gr3iz

ravioli


----------



## cwwozniak

isopropyl alcohol


----------



## 2twenty2

loin chops


----------



## cwwozniak

shallot


----------



## 2twenty2

turkey bacon


----------



## cwwozniak

nutrition supplement bar


----------



## Gr3iz

raisins


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## cwwozniak

tiramisu


----------



## Gr3iz

ugli fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

turnip


----------



## Gr3iz

parsley


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

mango


----------



## 2twenty2

Oyster


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bran cereal

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lemonade mix


----------



## Gr3iz

xanthan gum


----------



## 2twenty2

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

tri-tip steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kale


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

superfine confectioners sugar

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

red swiss chard


----------



## cwwozniak

daikon radish

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

horseradish sauce

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

extra firm tofu

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

unsalted butter


----------



## cwwozniak

rum


----------



## 2twenty2

melon


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dried fig


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bread


----------



## dotty999

donut


----------



## Gr3iz

tripe


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam


----------



## dotty999

milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

enriched white bread

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dried fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

toffee bar


----------



## iMacg3

Ramen noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

sliced bread


----------



## iMacg3

Durian


----------



## cwwozniak

nutmeg


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## 2twenty2

rice


----------



## iMacg3

Eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

sesame seed oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lasagna


----------



## cwwozniak

apple butter


----------



## Gr3iz

rhubarb


----------



## 2twenty2

beets


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp


----------



## cwwozniak

poppyseed filling

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! How's the weather there. Snowing, blowing and cold enough here to freeze the you know what off a brass monkey.


Greek salad dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

gingersnap cookies

Hey, 2t2! The temperature is 25 degrees at the moment and been around there most of the day. We got about 8 inches of light, fluffy snow since last night. Just enough wind to be bothersome using the snowblower this afternoon.

There were just a few flakes here and there for most of my commute home last night which made for an easy trip home.


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

rapid rise yeast


----------



## 2twenty2

tomato soup


----------



## Gr3iz

plum


----------



## 2twenty2

margarine


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow cornmeal


----------



## 2twenty2

lentils


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet tea


----------



## 2twenty2

apple sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

salami


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian beef


----------



## 2twenty2

Fritos


----------



## cwwozniak

soft shell crab


----------



## 2twenty2

brisket


----------



## cwwozniak

T-bone steak


----------



## 2twenty2

keish


----------



## cwwozniak

hash brown potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

shaved steak


----------



## cwwozniak

king crab legs


----------



## dotty999

sardine


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

deveined shrimp


----------



## Gr3iz

peach


----------



## cwwozniak

halva 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

artichokes


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bacon


----------



## 2twenty2

nectarine


----------



## dotty999

edam cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

endive


----------



## cwwozniak

egg nog


----------



## 2twenty2

green peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

sardines


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hash browns


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll wrappers 

Hello Dotty, Mark and 2twenty2!


----------



## dotty999

spring onion

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

napa cabbage


----------



## dotty999

elderberry


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day pal! And 'Appy 'Ump Day to you, too, Dotty dear! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

tartar sauce

we don't have hump days


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

elderberry syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

parsnip


----------



## cwwozniak

peppermint extract


----------



## Gr3iz

tilapia


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hair spray


----------



## cwwozniak

yam


----------



## 2twenty2

marshmallow


----------



## cwwozniak

watercress

Hi,2t2!


----------



## dotty999

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

habanero pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## Gr3iz

milk chocolate


----------



## cwwozniak

edible cake decoration


----------



## Gr3iz

non-fat dairy creamer


----------



## cwwozniak

rice vinegar


----------



## 2twenty2

ranch dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

ginger ale


----------



## 2twenty2

english muffin


----------



## Gr3iz

near beer


----------



## 2twenty2

ravioli


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

Earl Grey tea

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## HOBOcs

applesauce


----------



## cwwozniak

empire apples


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

raspberry jam 

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

maraschino cherries


----------



## Gr3iz

soup

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpkin pie filling


----------



## dotty999

gravy mix


----------



## cwwozniak

XXX confectioners sugar


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

basil


----------



## Gr3iz

lentil


----------



## 2twenty2

linguine


----------



## cwwozniak

Easter egg coloring kit


----------



## Gr3iz

tea


----------



## cwwozniak

alum


----------



## Gr3iz

munchies


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet corn


----------



## cwwozniak

New England clam chowder


----------



## 2twenty2

red potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow Fluff


----------



## cwwozniak

French bread


----------



## 2twenty2

Dried dates


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## dotty999

milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kale

Hello Dotty, and happy belated birthday!


----------



## Gr3iz

energy drinks

Happy birthday, my friend!


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

Mars Bar


----------



## cwwozniak

rice flour


----------



## Gr3iz

red onion


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho chips


----------



## Gr3iz

starch


----------



## cwwozniak

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

melon


----------



## dotty999

nougat


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey


----------



## cwwozniak

yakitori skewers


----------



## dotty999

sweet potato


----------



## Gr3iz

Oreo


----------



## cwwozniak

oleomargarine


----------



## Gr3iz

Entenmanns donuts


----------



## cwwozniak

skinless hot dog


----------



## Gr3iz

ground beef


----------



## cwwozniak

French salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

gluten-free cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon tart


----------



## dotty999

tiramisu


----------



## cwwozniak

udon noodles

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

hoagie roll


----------



## Gr3iz

lamb


----------



## cwwozniak

beef stew

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

water chestnuts


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked gouda


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dill pickles


----------



## cwwozniak

salmon aspic


----------



## Gr3iz

charcoal


----------



## cwwozniak

lard


----------



## dotty999

dripping


----------



## cwwozniak

garam masala

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## RT

apples


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry jam


----------



## Gr3iz

melon


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

ground beef


----------



## dotty999

flour


----------



## Gr3iz

raisins


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet tea


----------



## dotty999

aniseed


----------



## cwwozniak

dill


----------



## Gr3iz

Lipton tea


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry tart


----------



## cwwozniak

taco shell


----------



## Gr3iz

lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

enchilada


----------



## Gr3iz

anchovies


----------



## cwwozniak

salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

Nestea iced tea


----------



## cwwozniak

applewood smoked bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

non-fat yogurt


----------



## dotty999

teacake


----------



## mygenericemail

Escargot


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## dotty999

potato


----------



## cwwozniak

onion


----------



## Gr3iz

Nabisco cookies


----------



## cwwozniak

sea salt


----------



## Gr3iz

tripe


----------



## cwwozniak

Easter candy


----------



## dotty999

yams


----------



## Gr3iz

salami


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian beef


----------



## Gr3iz

filet mignon


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

ground lamb


----------



## Gr3iz

banana


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

red cabbage


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dried figs

Hey Chuck! Have a nice weekend, my friend!


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll wrappers

A major drop in barometric pressure this afternoon and evening is messing up my sinuses big time, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

salt

Hang onto your hat, pal! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

truffle oil 

Good morning. I think I need to hold on to my roof, the way the wind is howling this morning. LoL


----------



## Gr3iz

lentil soup

If you start seeing a lot of little people, remember, just follow the yellow brick road ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpkin pie spice coffee creamer

I found a few small branches in the yard this morning. Whatever leaves I still had on the trees from last fall were all gone.


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bagel

Maybe they were blown to Indiana! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon

I think they were all blown into the 8 ft x 8 ft covered alcove area in front of my front door. It seems like no matter which way the wind is blowing, there is this cyclonic action that sucks in and traps the leaves.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nestea teabags 

LOL!!


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread


----------



## Gr3iz

Dial soap


----------



## cwwozniak

pastrami


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

golden mushroom soup


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## cwwozniak

abalone 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

seasoned rice vinegar


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry jam


----------



## cwwozniak

mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

dill


----------



## cwwozniak

lactose-free milk


----------



## Gr3iz

ketchup


----------



## cwwozniak

pączki


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream cones


----------



## cwwozniak

sesame seed oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lactose-free millk


----------



## dotty999

kumquat


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## dotty999

parsnip


----------



## Gr3iz

peach


----------



## cwwozniak

honey


----------



## Gr3iz

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

macaroni


----------



## dotty999

ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

meat tenderizer


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## cwwozniak

navy beans


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## dotty999

lentils


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked Gouda


----------



## Gr3iz

Alpha-Bits


----------



## dotty999

stilton


----------



## cwwozniak

Neufchâtel


----------



## dotty999

layer cake


----------



## cwwozniak

Edam


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## cwwozniak

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

syrup


----------



## cwwozniak

pickled herring 

I took some generic Benadryl for a runny nose about a half hour ago. Can hardly keep my eyes open. Good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

greens

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin


----------



## dotty999

nut brittle


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

teacake

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

extra fine confectioners sugar

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

banana


----------



## dotty999

anchovy


----------



## cwwozniak

yam 

Dotty, I was going to enter "Yorkshire pudding" but didn't know if it could be purchased in a grocery store.


----------



## dotty999

marmalade

we can buy them ready made, often from the freezer section


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles

I'll have to remember that the next time the need for a "Y" item comes up.


----------



## dotty999

swiss roll


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon scented furniture polish


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog buns


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tangelo


----------



## dotty999

onion


----------



## Gr3iz

Nutty Buddy


----------



## cwwozniak

Yorkshire pudding


----------



## dotty999

gelatine


----------



## cwwozniak

eye of round roast


----------



## dotty999

tripe


----------



## cwwozniak

Easter basket


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## cwwozniak

cold pressed olive oil


----------



## Gr3iz

liver


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## Shellae

honey


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow bell pepper


----------



## dotty999

red onion


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat yogurt


----------



## Gr3iz

tilapia


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot


----------



## dotty999

tripe


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad sandwich


----------



## dotty999

ham


----------



## cwwozniak

mango


----------



## dotty999

orange


----------



## cwwozniak

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Gr3iz

low-fat yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

turmeric


----------



## Gr3iz

cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

laundry detergent


----------



## Gr3iz

Tide


----------



## dotty999

Edam cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

European style butter


----------



## dotty999

red pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

rotisserie chicken


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

ground coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

egg creations


----------



## RT

supermarket gift card


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs


----------



## dotty999

soy sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

egg rolls


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

empanada


----------



## dotty999

arctic roll


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon curd


----------



## dotty999

damson jam


----------



## cwwozniak

melon baller


----------



## dotty999

rye bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dried fruit


----------



## dotty999

teacake


----------



## cwwozniak

elk meat


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

escargots


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

English Mustard


----------



## iMacg3

Daikon


----------



## cwwozniak

Neapolitan ice cream

Hello, Dotty, CrazyComputerMan, and iMacg3.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Melon

Hiya back. Love to lippy!  Hi iMacg3


----------



## dotty999

nuts

love back at ya!


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked salmon


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Naan bread


----------



## Gr3iz

doughnut


----------



## cwwozniak

tamarind 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Dairy products

Hey Chuck! About bedtime for Bonzo ... <yawn>


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## dotty999

mousse


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

rum truffle


----------



## cwwozniak

egg nog


----------



## dotty999

goats cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

Entenmann's donuts


----------



## dotty999

sour cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mascarpone


----------



## dotty999

escargot


----------



## cwwozniak

tilapia


----------



## dotty999

aspic


----------



## cwwozniak

coleslaw


----------



## dotty999

wafer thin ham


----------



## Gr3iz

melon


----------



## cwwozniak

nonpareils


----------



## Gr3iz

pear


----------



## dotty999

ravioli


----------



## Gr3iz

iodine


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles



cwwozniak said:


> nonpareil*s*





Gr3iz said:


> *p*ear


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

Doh!

English muffin


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho dip

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

pineapple


----------



## cwwozniak

European style butter


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

banana


----------



## dotty999

apple


----------



## cwwozniak

Easter basket


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## cwwozniak

cauliflower


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

hot sauce


----------



## dotty999

elderberry


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow mustard


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter egg coloring kit


----------



## cwwozniak

tangelo


----------



## Gr3iz

orange sherbert


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

glutin-free cereal


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Latte powder packs.


----------



## Gr3iz

sardines


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked Gouda

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

apricot

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## Gr3iz

cumin


----------



## cwwozniak

nutmeg


----------



## dotty999

garibaldi biscuit


----------



## cwwozniak

turkey leg


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## cwwozniak

radicchio


----------



## dotty999

olive oil


----------



## cwwozniak

lard


----------



## dotty999

Dover sole


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

tiramisu


----------



## dotty999

ugli fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tea biscuits

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

string beans


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel ice cream


----------



## dotty999

marmalade

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

egg nog

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

garlic


----------



## cwwozniak

cilantro 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

olive


----------



## Gr3iz

energy drinks


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

roast beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen corn on the cob

Hi, Mark and Happy Hump Day!


----------



## dotty999

beetroot


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric 

Hey Chuck! Thanks pal, and back atcha! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

catsup


----------



## dotty999

pearl barley

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

yellowfin tuna

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

aspic


----------



## Gr3iz

catfish filet


----------



## dotty999

tandoori spice mix


----------



## cwwozniak

XXX Powdered Sugar


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

hash brown potatoes


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

enchilada seasoning


----------



## dotty999

german sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

english muffin


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

ginger


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

basil 

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

lard

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

danish

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

habanero pepper


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

half & half


----------



## dotty999

french mustard


----------



## cwwozniak

Dusseldorf Mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

dried figs


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet tea


----------



## Gr3iz

applesauce


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

taco shell

Hey pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon pudding


----------



## dotty999

gravy


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter candy


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## Gr3iz

cauliflower


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog buns


----------



## cwwozniak

sesame seed oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon drink


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dollop of Daisy


----------



## cwwozniak

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

mayo


----------



## cwwozniak

onion dip


----------



## Gr3iz

pecan


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat powdered milk


----------



## Gr3iz

key limes


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

Nonpareils


----------



## cwwozniak

salami


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

malt liquor


----------



## Gr3iz

rib roast


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pineapple


----------



## cwwozniak

European style butter

Hi, Mark! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb tart


----------



## cwwozniak

tortilla


----------



## 2twenty2

Apricots


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## dotty999

naan bread


----------



## cwwozniak

double acting baking powder


----------



## dotty999

russet apples


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

hot dog buns

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

Sesame seed bun


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat Greek yogurt


----------



## dotty999

truffle


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

goose


----------



## dotty999

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

rum balls

Hi, Dotty and Mark.


----------



## 2twenty2

sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## dotty999

lard


----------



## 2twenty2

dates


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach

Mornin' knuck! Mornin' Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

ham

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

maple syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

papaya


----------



## dotty999

apple sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

eel


----------



## Gr3iz

lentil soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pickling spice blend


----------



## Gr3iz

dry yeast


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

ginseng


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## Gr3iz

RC cola


----------



## cwwozniak

alphabet noodles 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## dotty999

ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mentholated rub


----------



## cwwozniak

blueberry syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

pretzel


----------



## dotty999

lemonade


----------



## Gr3iz

egg nog


----------



## dotty999

grapes


----------



## Gr3iz

squid


----------



## cwwozniak

dish soap


----------



## Gr3iz

pie crust


----------



## dotty999

tomato soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpkin 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

ground mustard


----------



## dotty999

dog food


----------



## cwwozniak

dates


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

Rocky Road ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

Melba toast


----------



## cwwozniak

T-Bone steak


----------



## dotty999

kippers


----------



## cwwozniak

split pea soup

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut butter


----------



## dotty999

rum truffle


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter egg coloring kit


----------



## cwwozniak

tri-color pasta


----------



## Gr3iz

artichoke


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

salt 

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

thyme

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

eclair


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

blueberries


----------



## dotty999

salad cream


----------



## Gr3iz

macaroni


----------



## cwwozniak

instant pudding


----------



## dotty999

gelatine


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

red onion


----------



## cwwozniak

New England clam chowder


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

mustard


----------



## dotty999

diet Coke


----------



## Gr3iz

early, young sweet peas


----------



## cwwozniak

summer squash

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Halloween decorations

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

shaved deli ham


----------



## Gr3iz

minced onion


----------



## cwwozniak

nori sheets


----------



## Gr3iz

shampoo


----------



## cwwozniak

orange soda


----------



## Gr3iz

avocado


----------



## cwwozniak

onion powder


----------



## Gr3iz

radicchio


----------



## cwwozniak

okra


----------



## dotty999

aspic


----------



## Gr3iz

cauliflower


----------



## dotty999

red onion


----------



## Gr3iz

noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

sesame seeded Italian bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dill


----------



## dotty999

lettuce


----------



## Gr3iz

eggnog


----------



## cwwozniak

ginsing tea


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

egg roll


----------



## cwwozniak

lamb


----------



## Gr3iz

butter


----------



## cwwozniak

rum


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow Fluff


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen yogurt


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna fish


----------



## cwwozniak

hanger steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kale salad


----------



## dotty999

dover sole


----------



## Gr3iz

energy drink


----------



## cwwozniak

kumquat


----------



## Gr3iz

trout


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna

Something fishy about this game all of a sudden.


----------



## Gr3iz

albacore 

Really? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

energy drink


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## cwwozniak

embutido


----------



## Gr3iz

olive oil


----------



## cwwozniak

Lebanon bologna


----------



## Gr3iz

anchovies


----------



## cwwozniak

salami


----------



## Gr3iz

iodized salt


----------



## cwwozniak

treacle


----------



## Gr3iz

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

malted milk balls


----------



## dotty999

sago pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## dotty999

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

Hungarian sweet paprika


----------



## Gr3iz

Asian spices


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel


----------



## Gr3iz

liver


----------



## cwwozniak

rum


----------



## 2twenty2

mars bar


----------



## Gr3iz

red cabbage


----------



## dotty999

egg


----------



## 2twenty2

ground nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

ground round


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## cwwozniak

soft shell crab


----------



## Gr3iz

broccoli


----------



## dotty999

iced bun


----------



## Gr3iz

Nutty Buddy


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

Marshmallow Fluff 

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

freezer pop


----------



## cwwozniak

papaya


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

no cook chocolate pudding


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## Gr3iz

red pepper


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

black cherry Jell-O


----------



## cwwozniak

orange sherbet


----------



## dotty999

teabags


----------



## cwwozniak

sardines in oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon


----------



## cwwozniak

nutritional supplement


----------



## dotty999

treacle tart


----------



## cwwozniak

trash bags


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar beet


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dryer sheets


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

razor


----------



## cwwozniak

rum flavoring

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

green tea

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

appetizers 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bread


----------



## Gr3iz

diced peaches


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry jam


----------



## Gr3iz

marinade


----------



## dotty999

edam cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## Gr3iz

lollipop


----------



## cwwozniak

peppermint stick


----------



## 2twenty2

kale salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Dial soap


----------



## cwwozniak

peach


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## cwwozniak

Hamburger Helper


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

halibut


----------



## cwwozniak

tamale


----------



## Gr3iz

Epsom salt


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato


----------



## Gr3iz

orange juice


----------



## cwwozniak

egg bagel


----------



## dotty999

lima beans


----------



## cwwozniak

split pea soup


----------



## dotty999

pasta


----------



## cwwozniak

apple pie spice blend


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

cwwozniak said:


> apple pie spice blen*d*





Gr3iz said:


> *a*sparagus


----------



## dotty999

damson jam


----------



## cwwozniak

mushroom gravy


----------



## Gr3iz

Bloody hell ... ;-)

yam


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

spam


----------



## cwwozniak

Madeira


----------



## dotty999

apple


----------



## Gr3iz

evaporate milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kelp


----------



## Gr3iz

peach


----------



## dotty999

haggis


----------



## Gr3iz

sherbet


----------



## dotty999

truffle


----------



## Gr3iz

energy bar


----------



## cwwozniak

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

beer


----------



## dotty999

red pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

rotisserie chicken


----------



## cwwozniak

no rinse vinyl flooring cleaner


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

butter


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

horseradish


----------



## cwwozniak

ham


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

Edam cheese ball


----------



## dotty999

lychees


----------



## cwwozniak

stone crab


----------



## dotty999

bacon


----------



## cwwozniak

non-alcoholic beer


----------



## dotty999

red onion


----------



## Gr3iz

nonpareils


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs


----------



## dotty999

satsuma


----------



## cwwozniak

aluminum foil


----------



## dotty999

lychee


----------



## cwwozniak

eggroll wrapper


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

hoisin sauce


----------



## dotty999

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

rum extract


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## dotty999

lemonade


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

ground lamb


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Brazil nuts


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

eel


----------



## Gr3iz

liverwurst


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna salad

Hi, Mark! I bet we could stink up a lunchroom real good if we both had sandwiches made from our entries.


----------



## Gr3iz

dumplings

Mornin' Chuck! I usually add several other meats to my liverwurst sandwiches ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

sardines


----------



## Gr3iz

salad dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

green tea


----------



## Gr3iz

artichoke


----------



## dotty999

enchiladas


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar


----------



## dotty999

ravioli


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian dressing


----------



## dotty999

german sausage


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eggnog


----------



## dotty999

ginger


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bread


----------



## dotty999

damson jam


----------



## cwwozniak

mascarpone


----------



## Gr3iz

energy drink


----------



## dotty999

kiwi fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tapioca pudding


----------



## dotty999

ginger preserve


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

low-fat yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tangerines


----------



## dotty999

sweet potato


----------



## cwwozniak

okra


----------



## dotty999

anise


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

sausages


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

egg roll


----------



## dotty999

legume


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

rum truffle


----------



## Gr3iz

Eskimo Pie


----------



## HOBOcs

Enchilada


----------



## Gr3iz

almond milk


----------



## dotty999

kiwi


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream sandwich


----------



## dotty999

hairspray


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow food coloring


----------



## dotty999

gravy


----------



## cwwozniak

yolk-free noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

half & half


----------



## Gr3iz

flour


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef


----------



## dotty999

fish


----------



## cwwozniak

haddock

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

kippers

Hi Chuck!

It's a lovely warm sunny evening and I've just finished watering the garden


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked salmon

It's a 90 degree, and slightly humid afternoon here. There are spotty thunderstorms in the area by not where I am at at the moment.


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg

We aren't used to such high temps, I'd burn for sure!


----------



## cwwozniak

gefilte fish


----------



## cwwozniak

Kylex01 said:


> i just need some help man


Wrong thread. I just posted in yout thread about what I found on another website but have no way of checking it.


----------



## Kylex01

Thank you, I will check it out and lyk if it works


----------



## Gr3iz

herring


----------



## GrinHulk

Garlic


----------



## Gr3iz

celery


----------



## cwwozniak

yogurt


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpernickel bread


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## dotty999

semolina


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## dotty999

nectarine


----------



## Gr3iz

eggnog


----------



## cwwozniak

gnocchi


----------



## Gr3iz

Iceberg lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll wrappers


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam


----------



## cwwozniak

meatball sandwich


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog


----------



## cwwozniak

Gorgonzola


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

Angostura bitters


----------



## Gr3iz

syrup


----------



## dotty999

plain flour


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## dotty999

nectarine


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## Gr3iz

potato


----------



## dotty999

oregano


----------



## Gr3iz

olive oil


----------



## dotty999

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

Draino


----------



## dotty999

okra


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

nectarines


----------



## dotty999

satsuma


----------



## Gr3iz

ammonia


----------



## cwwozniak

apple fritter


----------



## Gr3iz

rye bread


----------



## cwwozniak

durian


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

tilapia


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot jam


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## cwwozniak

Empire apples


----------



## Gr3iz

scallops


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## dotty999

herbs


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi, Dotty!

I don't think your herbs entry starts with M.


----------



## Gr3iz

macaroni does! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream sandwich

Good morning, Mark!
Now, Dotty's entry would fit in.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hellmann's mayo


----------



## cwwozniak

orange sherbert


----------



## Gr3iz

tapioca pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

green pepper


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

pistachio


----------



## cwwozniak

dotty999 said:


> rhubar*b*





Gr3iz said:


> *p*istachio


Methinks somebody needs some more sleep or more coffee this morning.

banana


----------



## Gr3iz

anchovies

I've been getting up too early in strange rooms lately. Traveling throughout the Mississippi Delta area. In my own bed tonight! Looking forward to it!!


----------



## cwwozniak

steak rub


----------



## Gr3iz

barbecue sauce


----------



## dotty999

edam cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

elephant ear pastry


----------



## Gr3iz

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

detergent


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato

In case I haven't said it yet today; Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

oat cereal

Good evening my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## cwwozniak

nori sheets

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

soda

Happy Hump Day, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

apple cider

Been a busy day at work and didn't even notice it was hump day. Wishin' it was Friday. Happy Hump Day to you, too!


----------



## Gr3iz

red onion

It was an off day for me, but I had to drive from Grenada, MS to Columbus, MS. Been living in motels for the past 3+ weeks. It's getting old ...


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat yogurt


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## cwwozniak

pie crust


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

ranch veggie dip


----------



## Gr3iz

potato salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dark brown sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

root beer


----------



## cwwozniak

Redpop (Also spelled Red Pop)


----------



## dotty999

pearl barley


----------



## cwwozniak

yolk-free noodles


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

eye of round roast


----------



## Gr3iz

Texas toast


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## Gr3iz

apricot jam


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries


----------



## Gr3iz

sausages


----------



## cwwozniak

safron


----------



## Digladio

nappies


----------



## Gr3iz

sarsaparilla


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

ravioli


----------



## dotty999

ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## Gr3iz

collard greens


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

eclair


----------



## Gr3iz

rutabaga


----------



## dotty999

apples


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian beef


----------



## Gr3iz

fish


----------



## cwwozniak

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

matzo


----------



## cwwozniak

oyster soup


----------



## Gr3iz

potato chips


----------



## cwwozniak

salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## cwwozniak

non-stick cooking spray


----------



## dotty999

yoghurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tangelo


----------



## Gr3iz

oranges


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

marmalade


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad sandwich

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hash browns

How goes it pal?


----------



## cwwozniak

scouring pad

I'm doin' OK. How's by you?


----------



## Gr3iz

diapers

Just finished a job where I've been traveling for the past 5-6 weeks. Looking forward to sleeping in my own bed for a while!!


----------



## cwwozniak

stone crab

I think the longest time I have been away from home on business has been just over two weeks. I also looked forward to being in my own bed again.


----------



## Gr3iz

basil 

I was home on weekends, but in 2-3 different motels during the week. The first night in a strange bed is always a throw-away. I sleep better the second (and subsequent) night. Besides that, there are the inferior showers and staying in little podunk towns there are very limited dining facilities! I hate eating Wendy's for dinner because it is the lesser of the evils in choice!


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon

I always have to relearn how the single knob shower controls work my first morning in a hotel. Is it full clockwise and then set the temperature or is that full counter-clockwise first.

I was at an event at a local Holiday Inn a few weeks ago. I walked into the bathroom and all I could think of the wallpaper was that it was the world's toughest what's-the-next-pattern-in-the-sequence IQ test. LoL


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg

LOL!! That does look interesting! 
I had one place where the bottom of the shower curtain just about met the top of the tub. There was absolutely no possible way to keep from flooding the bathroom! You know how the curtain rod bows outward -- I could see floor tiles while showering. Soon puddles ... I mentioned it at checkout and they acknowledged that they were aware of it. <sigh>


----------



## cwwozniak

ground beef


----------



## Gr3iz

French fries


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked gouda


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

asparagus


----------



## Gr3iz

spare rib


----------



## cwwozniak

bagel


----------



## Gr3iz

liverwurst


----------



## cwwozniak

table salt


----------



## Gr3iz

table cloth


----------



## cwwozniak

half & half


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

Salisbury steak TV dinner


----------



## Gr3iz

ribeye steak


----------



## cwwozniak

kelp extract


----------



## Gr3iz

tomato


----------



## dotty999

okra


----------



## Gr3iz

Alpha-Bits


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

non-dairy topping


----------



## Gr3iz

gluten-free cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon curd


----------



## Gr3iz

dried figs


----------



## cwwozniak

simple syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

pear


----------



## cwwozniak

rapid rise yeast


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## cwwozniak

potato and cheese pierogi


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant parmesan


----------



## Gr3iz

navel oranges


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet corn


----------



## Gr3iz

noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

soba noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kale salad kit


----------



## Gr3iz

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

elk meat


----------



## Gr3iz

toaster pastries


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked Gouda


----------



## Gr3iz

anchovies


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nutritious food


----------



## cwwozniak

deviled ham


----------



## Gr3iz

malt powder


----------



## cwwozniak

rotisserie chicken


----------



## Gr3iz

Nestle Crunch


----------



## cwwozniak

Hot Tamales candy


----------



## Gr3iz

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

mango


----------



## Gr3iz

olive oil


----------



## cwwozniak

lambchop


----------



## Gr3iz

pickles


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dinner roll


----------



## cwwozniak

licorice whip


----------



## Gr3iz

potato peeler


----------



## cwwozniak

rum flavoring


----------



## Gr3iz

gallon of milk


----------



## cwwozniak

ketchup


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut butter


----------



## cwwozniak

raspberry jam


----------



## dotty999

marshmallow


----------



## Gr3iz

watermelon


----------



## cwwozniak

natural vanilla extract


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

endives


----------



## cwwozniak

solid pack light tuna


----------



## dotty999

arctic roll


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon scented dish soap

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

Prell shampoo


----------



## cwwozniak

orange breakfast drink powder


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

salami


----------



## dotty999

ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

macaroni salad


----------



## Gr3iz

diet soft drink


----------



## dotty999

kiwi fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

taffy


----------



## cwwozniak

yogurt chips


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

eggnog


----------



## Gr3iz

ground pepper


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

basil


----------



## Gr3iz

lentil


----------



## cwwozniak

lemongrass


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin roast


----------



## cwwozniak

toasted oats cereal


----------



## dotty999

lamb shank


----------



## cwwozniak

kebob skewers


----------



## dotty999

silverskin onions


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced to order deli ham


----------



## dotty999

milk


----------



## Gr3iz

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

elephant ear pastry

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

artichoke


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

Seven-Up


----------



## cwwozniak

pitted dates


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

homestyle meatloaf


----------



## Gr3iz

fish fillet


----------



## cwwozniak

taco shell


----------



## Gr3iz

lotion


----------



## cwwozniak

neopolitan ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mayo


----------



## cwwozniak

okra


----------



## Gr3iz

applesauce


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

hog jowl


----------



## dotty999

lentils


----------



## Gr3iz

stew meat


----------



## cwwozniak

tea


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

apple pie filling


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## cwwozniak

Non-GMO beef


----------



## dotty999

finger rolls


----------



## cwwozniak

sirloin steak 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Kitkat 

Hi everyone X


----------



## cwwozniak

toasted oats cereal

Hello Robert. Have not seen you for a long time.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Lemons

Hey Robot (forgotten your name btw, all things well, I'm coming here for a it of advice for fixing computer, just like what famous motto that one of TSGers said "Help us to find a solution, I'm brilliant, not a chairiyot (spelling that I forgotten) 

But this is true, Some of IT guys could need extra advice and working together to make it better to find solution.


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar

My name is Chuck, or Charles if you prefer to be formal.


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Naan bread

Hi Chuck and Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

Diet Coke

Hey Craze! How've you been, Robert?


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## Gr3iz

lollipop


----------



## dotty999

pineapple


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## dotty999

sole


----------



## cwwozniak

eel


----------



## Gr3iz

Lima beans


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Sprouts 

I’m all good, thanks Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kelp noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

soap


----------



## cwwozniak

pineapple


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## dotty999

nits


----------



## Gr3iz

nips


----------



## dotty999

pips


----------



## Gr3iz

pigs


----------



## cwwozniak

salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

groceries


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bread

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

deli meats

Hey Chuck! G'night pal ...


----------



## cwwozniak

sangria


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus spears


----------



## cwwozniak

sorghum


----------



## dotty999

mustard

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dill pickle relish

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

humous


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## dotty999

nutella


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash


----------



## dotty999

hairspray


----------



## cwwozniak

yakitori skewers


----------



## HOBOcs

snow peas


----------



## Gr3iz

soap powder


----------



## cwwozniak

red food coloring


----------



## Gr3iz

gravy mix


----------



## cwwozniak

xouba


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

red onion


----------



## dotty999

noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

apricot jam


----------



## cwwozniak

marble rye bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dry yeast


----------



## cwwozniak

toasted oats cereal


----------



## Gr3iz

lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

edible gold leaf


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen French Fries


----------



## cwwozniak

safron


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

ginger

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rye bread

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dill pickle relish


----------



## dotty999

haslet


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow corn meal


----------



## Gr3iz

lactose-free milk


----------



## cwwozniak

Keto bread


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## cwwozniak

sauerkraut 

Hiya, Mark! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Gr3iz

tangerines
Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day to you, too, pal!


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eggnog


----------



## cwwozniak

glycerine soap


----------



## Gr3iz

pasta


----------



## cwwozniak

apple butter


----------



## Gr3iz

ribeye steak


----------



## cwwozniak

kimchi

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

meatless hamburger
(I have no desire to try one)


----------



## Gr3iz

radish

Me, too, neither! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Hungarian wax pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

Ragu sauce


----------



## dotty999

Edam cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

eggroll


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon curd


----------



## Gr3iz

Dad's Root Beer


----------



## cwwozniak

rhubarb


----------



## dotty999

blue cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

Edam cheese

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

red onion


----------



## Gr3iz

noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

single serving pudding cup


----------



## Gr3iz

potato chip


----------



## Gr3iz

yellow pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

raspberry yogurt 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

acai bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

Lima beans


----------



## dotty999

sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

early, young, sweet peas


----------



## cwwozniak

safron


----------



## Gr3iz

Nutella


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hash browns


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## Gr3iz

potato salad


----------



## cwwozniak

daikon radish


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dogs


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mango


----------



## cwwozniak

orange sherbert


----------



## Gr3iz

tri-tip roast


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter candy


----------



## cwwozniak

yeast donut


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## dotty999

pizza


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

nutcracker

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

rhubarb


----------



## dotty999

beetroot


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric


----------



## cwwozniak

citric acid

Good morning and Happy Friday, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products

Good Friday afternoon, Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

butter


----------



## HOBOcs

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## Blu_86

Snap Pea


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## dotty999

sucrose


----------



## Gr3iz

Entenmann pastries


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

Nilla Wafer cookies


----------



## cwwozniak

salt 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

talc

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

carrot


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna


----------



## cwwozniak

arborio rice


----------



## Gr3iz

extension cord


----------



## cwwozniak

doppelbock beer


----------



## Gr3iz

rib roast


----------



## cwwozniak

T-bone steak


----------



## Gr3iz

Kellogg's cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon


----------



## Gr3iz

Nutter Butter


----------



## cwwozniak

roasted chicken


----------



## Gr3iz

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

marzipan 

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg

Hey Chuck! Back atcha pal!


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger


----------



## Gr3iz

raisins


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hand cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mashed potato flakes

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

spices

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

relish


----------



## cwwozniak

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

mozzarella


----------



## cwwozniak

agar agar


----------



## Gr3iz

rigatoni


----------



## 2twenty2

irish stew


----------



## Gr3iz

white onion


----------



## cwwozniak

New England clam chowder

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

radish

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

honeydew melon


----------



## Gr3iz

noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

salami (what I just happen to have on my sandwich for lunch tomorrow)

Bedtime for me. G'night Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dog biscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

split pea soup


----------



## 2twenty2

pickle


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## cwwozniak

Irish soda bread

Hi, Mark! Any plans to ring in the new year?


----------



## Gr3iz

diced ham

None whatsoever, my friend! And you?


----------



## cwwozniak

macadamia nuts 

No plans whatsoever beyond eating butter along with some home-cooked crab legs for dinner with my brother-in-law. After I clean up, I expect to fall asleep in front of the computer or in bed watching TV.


----------



## Gr3iz

salad dressing

Simple fare here. Prolly burgers/dogs/sausages. A bit cooler here, just shy of 50, but I can tolerate it for a bit in shorts/t-shirt while cooking ...


----------



## cwwozniak

ground beef


----------



## Gr3iz

farina


----------



## cwwozniak

almond extract


----------



## Gr3iz

tilapia


----------



## 2twenty2

apple


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

Delicious apple


----------



## Gr3iz

eggnog


----------



## cwwozniak

gin


----------



## Gr3iz

nectarines


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

tea


----------



## 2twenty2

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

rib roast


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato ketchup


----------



## 2twenty2

pomegranate


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll wrappers

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin


----------



## cwwozniak

nectarine


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bran cereal


----------



## Gr3iz

lasagna


----------



## cwwozniak

Asian pear


----------



## 2twenty2

red onion


----------



## Gr3iz

nutrition bar


----------



## cwwozniak

rack of lamb


----------



## Gr3iz

bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dill


----------



## Gr3iz

lactose-free milk


----------



## cwwozniak

knockwurst 

Hiya, Mark! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

extra virgin olive oil

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

listerine


----------



## cwwozniak

egg nog


----------



## 2twenty2

graham crackers


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked salmon

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

nashi pear


----------



## cwwozniak

red food coloring


----------



## Couriant

Grape Nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## 2twenty2

raisin bread


----------



## cwwozniak

daikon radish


----------



## 2twenty2

hot peppers


----------



## cwwozniak

stuffed pork chop


----------



## 2twenty2

peanut butter


----------



## cwwozniak

rutabaga


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

hard roll


----------



## 2twenty2

lasagne


----------



## Gr3iz

escargot


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## Gr3iz

potato


----------



## cwwozniak

olive oil


----------



## 2twenty2

linguine


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## 2twenty2

lemon


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat yogurt


----------



## Gr3iz

tater tots


----------



## cwwozniak

s'mores ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mango


----------



## cwwozniak

orange sherbet


----------



## Gr3iz

tea


----------



## 2twenty2

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

red wine


----------



## 2twenty2

endive


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

day-old donuts


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich spread


----------



## cwwozniak

double-acting baking powder


----------



## 2twenty2

rice cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## cwwozniak

European style butter

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

red grapes


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## cwwozniak

taco meat seasoning


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## cwwozniak

russet potato


----------



## dotty999

olives


----------



## 2twenty2

soap


----------



## Gr3iz

peas


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut butter


----------



## cwwozniak

rotisserie chicken


----------



## Gr3iz

non-fat yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

toasted almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

honeydew melon

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## cwwozniak

tea


----------



## dotty999

anchovy


----------



## 2twenty2

yeast


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## dotty999

sprouts


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## dotty999

honey


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## cwwozniak

key lime pie filling


----------



## 2twenty2

ground nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

grape jam 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

marmalade


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

ham

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

mustard


----------



## cwwozniak

dark brown sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

banana


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash

Hi Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hash browns


----------



## cwwozniak

skinless hot dog


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## cwwozniak

red onion


----------



## 2twenty2

nectarines


----------



## cwwozniak

shampoo


----------



## 2twenty2

onion


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho dip

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

peanut brittle


----------



## cwwozniak

empanada


----------



## 2twenty2

apple cider


----------



## cwwozniak

red licorice whip


----------



## Gr3iz

pie crust


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## Gr3iz

eggnog


----------



## dotty999

gravy mix


----------



## Gr3iz

xanthan gum

Happy birthday sweetheart!!


----------



## dotty999

minced beef


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

frankfurters


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

hot cross bun


----------



## dotty999

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

artichokes


----------



## cwwozniak

salad blend


----------



## Gr3iz

dry mustard


----------



## cwwozniak

diet cola


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula 

Happy Birthday, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

aspirin

Thank you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy creamer


----------



## 2twenty2

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

ricotta


----------



## Gr3iz

apple butter


----------



## 2twenty2

root beer


----------



## dotty999

red onion


----------



## Gr3iz

nachos


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## dotty999

marmite


----------



## cwwozniak

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

ground cinnamon


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## cwwozniak

seasoned salt


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

salmon


----------



## cwwozniak

Neopolitan ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

milk


----------



## cwwozniak

key lime pie filling


----------



## 2twenty2

goose


----------



## cwwozniak

escargots


----------



## 2twenty2

salad dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

grape jelly


----------



## 2twenty2

yellowfin tuna


----------



## cwwozniak

almond butter


----------



## 2twenty2

ravioli


----------



## cwwozniak

instant oatmeal


----------



## dotty999

lemon jelly


----------



## cwwozniak

yogurt 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric


----------



## cwwozniak

coriander


----------



## 2twenty2

red cabbage


----------



## Gr3iz

Eskimo Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

escargot


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

olive oil


----------



## Gr3iz

liver

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck, Hey Mark, Hey Dotty

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

banana nut bread


----------



## dotty999

dark chocolate


----------



## 2twenty2

ears of corn


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## 2twenty2

green apples


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich spread


----------



## Gr3iz

dill


----------



## 2twenty2

lamp oil


----------



## cwwozniak

lighter fluid

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

deli meat


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

early, young, sweet peas


----------



## 2twenty2

dumplings


----------



## Gr3iz

salad dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

green onion


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## 2twenty2

ground cumin


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## 2twenty2

granny smith


----------



## cwwozniak

heart shaped candies


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eel


----------



## 2twenty2

endive X

liver


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

steak


----------



## 2twenty2

knockwurst


----------



## cwwozniak

thuringer 

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

raspberries


----------



## dotty999

smoked sausage

Hi Chuck, 2t2!


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

gluten free bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dryer sheets


----------



## 2twenty2

steak


----------



## dotty999

kippers


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Dotty!

red snapper


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dried figs


----------



## cwwozniak

single-serve pudding cup


----------



## dotty999

pearl barley


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow food coloring


----------



## 2twenty2

golden delicious


----------



## cwwozniak

scouring pad 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

diaper


----------



## cwwozniak

rice noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

soup


----------



## 2twenty2

pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho flavored tortilla chips


----------



## 2twenty2

salted herring


----------



## cwwozniak

gelatine mold


----------



## 2twenty2

dates


----------



## Gr3iz

salad bowl


----------



## dotty999

lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## 2twenty2

lentils


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry ice cream


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

beef


----------



## cwwozniak

fettuccine


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## dotty999

parsley


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## Gr3iz

cabbage


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## dotty999

horseradish sauce


----------



## dotty999

horseradish sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Like it so much you had to enter it twice, eh? ;-)

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

scalloped potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

soap


----------



## dotty999

parsley


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow mustard


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

hoagie roll


----------



## 2twenty2

lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

egg rolls

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sweet peppers


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

melon


----------



## dotty999

noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

sirloin steak

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dried mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

dried fig


----------



## cwwozniak

ginger tea


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

adobo seasoning

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

grits

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

napkins


----------



## HOBOcs

salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

gravy mix


----------



## cwwozniak

xantham gum


----------



## 2twenty2

macaroons


----------



## cwwozniak

sesame seed oil


----------



## dotty999

lemonade


----------



## cwwozniak

egg separator


----------



## Gr3iz

root beer


----------



## cwwozniak

rippled potato chips


----------



## Gr3iz

syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

pomegranate


----------



## cwwozniak

eclair


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry Jell-O


----------



## cwwozniak

onion soup


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut butter


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread


----------



## dotty999

donut


----------



## Gr3iz

tea


----------



## dotty999

anchovy


----------



## HOBOcs

yellow beans


----------



## Gr3iz

split pea soup


----------



## 2twenty2

porridge


----------



## dotty999

Edam cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

eggnog


----------



## dotty999

gravy mix


----------



## Gr3iz

xanthan gum


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries


----------



## dotty999

salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

Nutter Butter


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

basil

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

lice shampoo


----------



## 2twenty2

oranges


----------



## cwwozniak

sasparilla 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

nectarine nectar

And a Happy Hump Day to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

ribs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

shish kabob


----------



## Gr3iz

bacon


----------



## cwwozniak

nutmeg


----------



## 2twenty2

green peppers


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## HOBOcs

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## cwwozniak

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## 2twenty2

laundry soap


----------



## cwwozniak

papaya


----------



## 2twenty2

almond flavoured coffee


----------



## cwwozniak

European style butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

beet 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad sandwich

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ham


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant parmesan 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

ginger


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

aspirin


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham

hI, 2T2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

maraschino cherries


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bread


----------



## 2twenty2

date square


----------



## cwwozniak

eggnog


----------



## 2twenty2

golden delicious


----------



## cwwozniak

scouring pad


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato


----------



## Gr3iz

Oxiclean


----------



## cwwozniak

no-cook instant pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grits


----------



## cwwozniak

salami


----------



## dotty999

ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

Mentos


----------



## cwwozniak

stuffed pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

Rice-A-Roni


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

Empire apples


----------



## Gr3iz

seafood


----------



## 2twenty2

diced canned potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked Gouda


----------



## Gr3iz

apple butter


----------



## cwwozniak

rum balls


----------



## dotty999

sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

extra firm tofu


----------



## Gr3iz

ugli fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## dotty999

pasta


----------



## cwwozniak

alphabet vegetable soup

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

paprika

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

artichoke


----------



## HOBOcs

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## 2twenty2

eel


----------



## cwwozniak

licorice whip


----------



## Gr3iz

potato chip


----------



## cwwozniak

pot roast

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip greens


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen liver


----------



## 2twenty2

red currants


----------



## Gr3iz

stew meat


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread


----------



## Gr3iz

deli meat


----------



## cwwozniak

tamales


----------



## Gr3iz

salsa


----------



## 2twenty2

apple


----------



## cwwozniak

endive 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

deviled ham


----------



## Gr3iz

milk


----------



## 2twenty2

knockwurst


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey


----------



## dotty999

yellow pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

Roquefort dressing

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit

How goes it Chuck?


----------



## cwwozniak

taco shells

I'm holding up OK, Mark. I don't need to come into work until maybe next Wednesday. How are you doing?


----------



## Gr3iz

scallops

I'm doing fine. Not sure when I work again. Still waiting to hear.


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

early, young, sweet peas


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dried fruit


----------



## 2twenty2

taco shells


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian dressing

Hi, Mark and 2t2!!


----------



## Gr3iz

gumbo

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday my friend!


----------



## RT

olive oil


----------



## Gr3iz

long grain rice


----------



## cwwozniak

elbow macaroni


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

macaroni salad

Hi, 2t2. I don't think I was seeing any new post notifications last night.


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> macaroni salad
> 
> Hi, 2t2. I don't think I was seeing any new post notifications last night.


 

dried fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## 2twenty2

purple cabbage


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll wrappers


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar wafer


----------



## cwwozniak

rubbed sage


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pumpkin


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

I just used that word in another thread! ;-)

grape jelly


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

oranges


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar


----------



## dotty999

ravioli


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream


----------



## dotty999

muesli


----------



## Gr3iz

iced cinnamon buns


----------



## dotty999

sushi


----------



## Gr3iz

iceberg lettuce


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

salmon


----------



## dotty999

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin steak


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

soda


----------



## 2twenty2

albacore


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

rolled oats


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

hand sanitizer

You'll find it at the supermarket if you are very lucky.


----------



## 2twenty2

And isopropyl alcohol

raspberries


----------



## Gr3iz

spearmint gum


----------



## cwwozniak

maple syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

pie crust


----------



## cwwozniak

toffee laced ice cream

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mars bar

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Saturday!


----------



## cwwozniak

ruby-red grapefruit

And a Happy Saturday to you, sir!


----------



## Gr3iz

Tutti frutti ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

maple-cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## Gr3iz

low sugar syrup


----------



## cwwozniak

peach


----------



## RT

Hotdogs


----------



## dotty999

syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

plum


----------



## Gr3iz

Maraschino cherries


----------



## dotty999

salt


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

gravy salt

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

tea


----------



## cwwozniak

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

root beer


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

granola bar

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

icing


----------



## cwwozniak

gluten-free pasta

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

applesauce

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffins


----------



## Gr3iz

shellfish


----------



## 2twenty2

hash browns


----------



## Gr3iz

stir fry beef


----------



## cwwozniak

flank streak


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

egg roll


----------



## 2twenty2

licorice stick


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## 2twenty2

tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

aged swiss cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

macaroni salad


----------



## cwwozniak

daikon radish

Hi, Mark and 2t!


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog buns

Hello my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

sesame seed oil


----------



## 2twenty2

lollypop


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpernickel bread 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

diced onion


----------



## cwwozniak

nectarine nectar


----------



## Gr3iz

rotini


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mango


----------



## 2twenty2

onion


----------



## cwwozniak

navel oranges

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

string bean


----------



## cwwozniak

natural casing hotdog


----------



## 2twenty2

green pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

Rock Cornish Game Hen


----------



## 2twenty2

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

ginger


----------



## 2twenty2

red potato


----------



## Gr3iz

oatmeal


----------



## cwwozniak

lean ground beef

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

French fries

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## Gr3iz

malted milk balls


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

tangerines


----------



## cwwozniak

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna


----------



## cwwozniak

apple pie spice blend


----------



## Gr3iz

dried figs


----------



## cwwozniak

salami sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

hash browns


----------



## Gr3iz

scouring pad


----------



## 2twenty2

detergent


----------



## cwwozniak

tapioca pudding


----------



## dotty999

gravy browning


----------



## cwwozniak

ground black pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry


----------



## 2twenty2

yellow peppers


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread


----------



## Gr3iz

doughnut


----------



## 2twenty2

truffle


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel yogurt


----------



## Gr3iz

toaster pastries


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## cwwozniak

tandoori seasoning


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

glazed ham


----------



## Gr3iz

malt powder


----------



## 2twenty2

rice a roni


----------



## cwwozniak

instant pudding

Hi, 2t2 and Mark! Happy Hump Day (It is Wednesday, right?)!


----------



## Gr3iz

grape jelly

Back atcha pal! And, yes, it is ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

yogurt


----------



## dotty999

trifle


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hash browns


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen food

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

dog treats


----------



## Gr3iz

sherbet


----------



## 2twenty2

thin sliced cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb


----------



## dotty999

bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dog food


----------



## 2twenty2

dates


----------



## Gr3iz

snacks


----------



## 2twenty2

sausage


----------



## Gr3iz

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet potato


----------



## Gr3iz

orange Kool-Aid


----------



## 2twenty2

diced onion


----------



## Gr3iz

Nutella


----------



## 2twenty2

ammonia cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry jam


----------



## 2twenty2

macadamia nuts


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

solid pack albacore tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

artichoke


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

ravioli


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

haggis


----------



## cwwozniak

starfruit


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## 2twenty2

lime


----------



## cwwozniak

enchilada size tortillas

Good morning and Happy Birthday, 2twenty2!


----------



## Gr3iz

straw

Happy Birthday knuck! Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

watercress 

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rigatoni pasta


----------



## Gr3iz

artichokes


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Snack


----------



## cwwozniak

kitten food


----------



## 2twenty2

diapers


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Why do I get with the S?

Sausage Roll


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon


----------



## Gr3iz

noodles


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Snickers Bar


----------



## 2twenty2

rigatoni


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Iceberg lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

extra firm tofu


----------



## 2twenty2

unsalted butter


----------



## cwwozniak

rubber gloves


----------



## Gr3iz

sausage links


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bacon

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

nutrition bar


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen broccoli 

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

icecream sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hot pickle mix


----------



## cwwozniak

xia mi

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

ice tea


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich spread


----------



## cwwozniak

dill pickle relish


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## cwwozniak

Hungarian paprika


----------



## dotty999

artichoke


----------



## Gr3iz

egg roll


----------



## cwwozniak

lite beer


----------



## Gr3iz

RC cola


----------



## 2twenty2

arctic char


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

relish


----------



## cwwozniak

honey-mustard dip


----------



## 2twenty2

pastrami


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dried fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tri-color rigatoni


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

macaroni


----------



## cwwozniak

iron supplement 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

tomato


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Organic milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kiwifruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tofu


----------



## cwwozniak

ultra-pasteurized half and half

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Driftbaby

Avocados


----------



## 2twenty2

"Driftbaby its last letter of word before which would be "F"."

Hey Chuck!

figs


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

egg


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Nutmeg

hey everyone! Nice new avatar!, Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

ground beef


----------



## dotty999

fillet steak


----------



## 2twenty2

kippers


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpernickel bread


----------



## Driftbaby

toothpaste


----------



## cwwozniak

cwwozniak said:


> pumpernickel brea*d*





Driftbaby said:


> *t*oothpaste


Say what? LoL


----------



## Gr3iz

doughnut 

Squeeze that between the bred and toothpaste and it works ... ;-)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Tutti fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tapioca


----------



## 2twenty2

avocado


----------



## cwwozniak

onion soup


----------



## dotty999

pasta


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Artichokes


----------



## 2twenty2

salmon


----------



## cwwozniak

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mashed potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger buns


----------



## Driftbaby

Sweet potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

salad dressing


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Gooseberry fool


----------



## cwwozniak

lavender scent air freshener


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

mayo


----------



## cwwozniak

Old Bay seafood seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

grits


----------



## 2twenty2

string beans


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

melon


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat powdered milk

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

kitchen utensils

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

roast beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen french fries


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet onion


----------



## cwwozniak

Neufchâtel cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

escargot


----------



## Gr3iz

toilet paper (sometimes)


----------



## cwwozniak

rapid rise yeast


----------



## Gr3iz

toaster pastry


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

mayo


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Oregano


----------



## Gr3iz

olive oil


----------



## dotty999

lychee


----------



## 2twenty2

eel


----------



## Gr3iz

lentil soup


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Nutmeg


----------



## 2twenty2

General Mills cereal


----------



## Gr3iz

loaf of bread


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Dragonfruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tongue


----------



## dotty999

energy drink


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Gr3iz said:


> tongue


What sort of tongue 

kitchen tissue roll


----------



## Gr3iz

CrazyComputerMan said:


> What sort of tongue


Usually I see beef tongue in the stores, though I imagine pork tongue may be there, too ...

Lucky Charms


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog


----------



## Driftbaby

Blueberries


----------



## Gr3iz

Wanna try again? ;-) My entry ended with g. Your entry should have started with g.


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gooseberries


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

turnip


----------



## dotty999

parsley


----------



## Gr3iz

yam


----------



## dotty999

marshmallow


----------



## 2twenty2

watermelon


----------



## Gr3iz

non-fat yogurt


----------



## dotty999

tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## 2twenty2

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

greens


----------



## 2twenty2

sweetbread


----------



## Gr3iz

diced peaches


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet peas


----------



## dotty999

sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

extra heavy whipping cream


----------



## 2twenty2

mulberries


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

truffle


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

red chard


----------



## Gr3iz

dry cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

lentils


----------



## Gr3iz

shells


----------



## 2twenty2

smoked salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

new potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

sour dough


----------



## Gr3iz

Haagen-Dazs ice cream


----------



## dotty999

mixed herbs


----------



## Gr3iz

straws


----------



## 2twenty2

shrimp


----------



## Gr3iz

pastry


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

Milky way


----------



## 2twenty2

yeast


----------



## dotty999

tripe

horrible stuff!


----------



## Gr3iz

eggnog


----------



## 2twenty2

grapes 🍇


----------



## Gr3iz

spring mix


----------



## 2twenty2

xtra hot sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

tissues


----------



## 2twenty2

salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

Nabisco cookies


----------



## 2twenty2

Schneider's Blue Ribbon bologna


----------



## dotty999

almond milk


----------



## Gr3iz

Kellogg's Rice Krispies


----------



## 2twenty2

Shreddies


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin roast


----------



## dotty999

tissues


----------



## Gr3iz

salmon


----------



## dotty999

naan bread


----------



## Gr3iz

Drano


----------



## RT

oranges


----------



## dotty999

steak


----------



## 2twenty2

kale salad


----------



## cwwozniak

durian


----------



## Gr3iz

non-fat dairy creamer


----------



## cwwozniak

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grape jelly


----------



## cwwozniak

yucca root


----------



## 2twenty2

tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

Aleve pain reliever


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

ham and bean soup

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

plum pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

green beans


----------



## Gr3iz

starch


----------



## cwwozniak

half & half


----------



## Gr3iz

French fries


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

nachos

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

swiss roll


----------



## 2twenty2

licorice


----------



## cwwozniak

enchilada sauce packet


----------



## RT

tomato


----------



## 2twenty2

Onion


----------



## cwwozniak

nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

rice


----------



## cwwozniak

eggs noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kelp


----------



## Gr3iz

pasta


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot jam


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mango


----------



## cwwozniak

onion

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Nabisco cookies


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel ice cream


----------



## dotty999

melon


----------



## cwwozniak

non-stick cooking spray

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

taco shell


----------



## Gr3iz

liver


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

artisan bread


----------



## 2twenty2

date square


----------



## cwwozniak

envelopes

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

scallops


----------



## cwwozniak

soft-shell crab

Hey, 2t2! Happy Friday!


----------



## Gr3iz

butter


----------



## 2twenty2

red snapper


----------



## cwwozniak

rice cakes


----------



## Gr3iz

sandwich bread


----------



## cwwozniak

Dutch processed cocoa powder


----------



## 2twenty2

ricotta


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot


----------



## 2twenty2

tuna


----------



## cwwozniak

almond butter


----------



## Gr3iz

rib eye steak


----------



## cwwozniak

ketchup


----------



## Gr3iz

potato chips


----------



## 2twenty2

spring lamb


----------



## dotty999

bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dried sausage link


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## Gr3iz

parsley


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

marmalade


----------



## dotty999

Edam cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

ham


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## dotty999

fish


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow


----------



## cwwozniak

wide egg noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

spices


----------



## 2twenty2

sliced cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

smoked ham


----------



## cwwozniak

mustard


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## dotty999

tartar sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

salami


----------



## dotty999

iced bun


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## Gr3iz

slicing tomato


----------



## 2twenty2

oxo cube


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

rapid rise yeast


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric


----------



## cwwozniak

cinnamon


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## dotty999

gravy mix


----------



## Gr3iz

xigua


----------



## 2twenty2

applesauce


----------



## cwwozniak

eggroll 

Hi, Dotty, 2twenty2, and, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

leg of lamb


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

beets


----------



## Gr3iz

string bean


----------



## dotty999

nut brittle


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

Entenmann's pastries


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

rose water


----------



## Gr3iz

rigatoni


----------



## cwwozniak

instant oatmeal


----------



## 2twenty2

lard


----------



## cwwozniak

dental floss

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

red plum


----------



## cwwozniak

mango


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

oranges


----------



## cwwozniak

salami

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

ears of corn


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## cwwozniak

Asian pear


----------



## 2twenty2

red swiss chard


----------



## cwwozniak

dark roast coffee beans


----------



## 2twenty2

saffron


----------



## cwwozniak

nutrition bar


----------



## Gr3iz

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

honey


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

malted milk powder

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

red cabbage


----------



## cwwozniak

European style butter


----------



## Gr3iz

red beans


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

napkins

G'day, my friend!


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

egg timer


----------



## 2twenty2

raspberry tart


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pasta


----------



## cwwozniak

artichoke hearts


----------



## 2twenty2

sage


----------



## Gr3iz

egg nog


----------



## cwwozniak

grape jam


----------



## Gr3iz

maple syrup


----------



## cwwozniak

pine-scented multi-surface cleaner


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian bread


----------



## Gr3iz

doughnut holes


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

Mountain Dew


----------



## 2twenty2

Weetabix


----------



## Gr3iz

Xanthan gum


----------



## cwwozniak

meatless hamburger patties


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet cherries


----------



## cwwozniak

Swiss cheese

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair



cwwozniak said:


> meatless hamburger patties


There oughta be a law ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

rib eye steak


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato


----------



## Gr3iz

oxtail


----------



## dotty999

That's something I couldn't stomach!

lentils


----------



## Gr3iz

Me, too, neither ...

sauerkraut


----------



## 2twenty2

thin sliced bread


----------



## Gr3iz

Dole bananas


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked sea salt


----------



## Gr3iz

toaster pastry


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

milk


----------



## Gr3iz

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

egg nog


----------



## Gr3iz

glue stick


----------



## cwwozniak

kishka


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## dotty999

aspic


----------



## 2twenty2

cola


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot nectar


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog


----------



## 2twenty2

ground coffee


----------



## cwwozniak

elephant ear pastry


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

three cheese dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

ground beef

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

flounder

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

round steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kabob meat


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

gingerbread cookies


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

spinach salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

date loaf


----------



## Gr3iz

French fries


----------



## dotty999

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

honey mustard dressing


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## Gr3iz

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

bologna


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho dip


----------



## 2twenty2

potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet potato


----------



## dotty999

onion relish


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pepper


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

hot sauce


----------



## dotty999

edam cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

ears of corn


----------



## dotty999

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

sub roll


----------



## dotty999

lettuce


----------



## Gr3iz

egg roll


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon pudding and pie filling


----------



## dotty999

gravy mix


----------



## Gr3iz

xanthan gum


----------



## dotty999

mint jelly


----------



## 2twenty2

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

toasted almond ice cream bar


----------



## 2twenty2

ravioli


----------



## cwwozniak

instant coffee


----------



## dotty999

eclair


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## dotty999

noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

sponge


----------



## 2twenty2

eel


----------



## cwwozniak

lactose-free ice cream

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

radicchio 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

onion relish

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hamburger patty press

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

soy beans

Mornin' Chuck! Hiya Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread


----------



## dotty999

dates of which I've not had many for a while 🙄


----------



## cwwozniak

salad dressing

Coronavirus social distancing, Dotty?


----------



## Gr3iz

gluten-free cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon-scented dish soap


----------



## Gr3iz

pizza


----------



## 2twenty2

apple pie


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

rice pudding


----------



## dotty999

gum


----------



## 2twenty2

maraschino cherries


----------



## cwwozniak

scented bath tissue


----------



## Gr3iz

escargots


----------



## cwwozniak

stretch food wrap


----------



## dotty999

pickle


----------



## cwwozniak

extension cord


----------



## dotty999

deodorant


----------



## cwwozniak

tea infuser


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

horchata


----------



## dotty999

artichoke


----------



## 2twenty2

ear of corn


----------



## Gr3iz

non-fat coffee creamer


----------



## 2twenty2

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

hot dog


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tiramisu


----------



## 2twenty2

unsalted butter


----------



## dotty999

red cabbage


----------



## cwwozniak

ears of corn


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

ground round


----------



## Gr3iz

Dixie cups


----------



## cwwozniak

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pear


----------



## cwwozniak

rapid rise yeast


----------



## dotty999

turpentine


----------



## Gr3iz

eggs


----------



## dotty999

saffron


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## dotty999

tea


----------



## 2twenty2

asparagus


----------



## dotty999

soda


----------



## 2twenty2

apple cider


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb

horrible stuff!


----------



## Gr3iz

baked beans


----------



## dotty999

saffron


----------



## Gr3iz

Nabisco crackers


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

parsley


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow mustard


----------



## 2twenty2

Dill


----------



## dotty999

lemonade


----------



## 2twenty2

endive


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

rack of lamb


----------



## Gr3iz

bologna


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

apple


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

treacle


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter egg coloring kit


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## 2twenty2

eat-more candy bar


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

blueberries


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## dotty999

ham


----------



## 2twenty2

milk


----------



## dotty999

kiwi fruit


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

tomatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## dotty999

hummus


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## 2twenty2

Kellogg's cereal


----------



## Gr3iz

liver


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## dotty999

gravy mix


----------



## cwwozniak

XXX confectioners' sugar

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

basil


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

lemon


----------



## cwwozniak

natural casing hot dog


----------



## Gr3iz

ground beef


----------



## dotty999

french toast


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kiwi fruit


----------



## 2twenty2

Trix (are for kids) cereal


----------



## Gr3iz

lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sweet potato


----------



## Gr3iz

olive oil

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon pudding and pie filling

And Happy Humpday, to you, Mark! Is Wednesday still humpday if your office is closed for a Friday holiday?


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

grape jelly


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

meatloaf seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

gingerbread



cwwozniak said:


> Is Wednesday still humpday if your office is closed for a Friday holiday?


Dunno. Every day is Saturday to me ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

double-acting baking powder


----------



## Gr3iz

red vinegar


----------



## cwwozniak

red potato


----------



## 2twenty2

oatmeal


----------



## Gr3iz

leavening


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry jam


----------



## 2twenty2

maple syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

peas with pearl onions


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich spread


----------



## Gr3iz

dill


----------



## dotty999

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

deli meat


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato


----------



## Gr3iz

onion powder


----------



## cwwozniak

rubber gloves

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

syrup

Greetings my friend!


----------



## 2twenty2

porridge


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin roast


----------



## 2twenty2

toasted almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

marmalade


----------



## 2twenty2

ears of corn


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho chip dip


----------



## Gr3iz

pimento


----------



## 2twenty2

oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon


----------



## dotty999

nut cluster


----------



## Gr3iz

relish


----------



## dotty999

ham


----------



## 2twenty2

maple syrup


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## 2twenty2

Nachos


----------



## Gr3iz

sandwich spread


----------



## 2twenty2

diced onion


----------



## Gr3iz

noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## dotty999

noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

We have an echo in here. LoL

Smoked sausage


----------



## dotty999

eggs

sorry, I was distracted as Honey sat on my hand!


----------



## Gr3iz

spare ribs


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread

My cat, Ginger, likes to lay on the desk to my right at times. Which is fine as long she is curled up. When she decides to stretch out, the mouse and any pens or paperwork end up on the floor.


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream sandwich


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog buns


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## 2twenty2

roasted peanuts


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian salad dressing


----------



## dotty999

gravy powder


----------



## Gr3iz

ranch dressing


----------



## dotty999

garden peas


----------



## Gr3iz

succotash


----------



## 2twenty2

honey


----------



## Gr3iz

yam


----------



## dotty999

muesli


----------



## 2twenty2

iced tea


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover

Hi, Dotty, 2t2, and Mrk!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rice cake


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## Gr3iz

deli meat

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## Gr3iz

toilet paper

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

risotto


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

oranges


----------



## cwwozniak

shrimp

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

pork chops


----------



## cwwozniak

shampoo


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

onion soup


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## 2twenty2

apple turn over


----------



## cwwozniak

rolled oats


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## cwwozniak

red plum


----------



## dotty999

mango


----------



## Gr3iz

oven mitt


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

enriched honey


----------



## cwwozniak

yolk-free noodles


----------



## dotty999

spam


----------



## cwwozniak

maple syrup


----------



## dotty999

prunes

horrible things! We were made to eat them in school!


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## dotty999

nachos


----------



## Gr3iz

sriracha sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## dotty999

mushroom


----------



## Gr3iz

macadamia nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cherries


----------



## cwwozniak

slivered almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

starch


----------



## 2twenty2

hot sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

eel


----------



## dotty999

lentils


----------



## 2twenty2

Sweet potato


----------



## dotty999

oregano


----------



## Gr3iz

organic banana


----------



## cwwozniak

aged cheddar

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran

Hey Chuck! Happy Saturday!


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

toaster pastry


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## Gr3iz

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

shark fin


----------



## cwwozniak

nonpareils


----------



## Gr3iz

salad dressing


----------



## dotty999

gravy mix


----------



## Gr3iz

xanthan gum


----------



## dotty999

muesli


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

garlic


----------



## 2twenty2

chocolate


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

Nutella


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

honey


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow sweet corn


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy coffee creamer


----------



## 2twenty2

raspberry jam


----------



## cwwozniak

mango


----------



## 2twenty2

onion soup


----------



## cwwozniak

potato salad


----------



## dotty999

dripping

don't ask


----------



## Gr3iz

garbanzo beans


----------



## dotty999

semolina


----------



## 2twenty2

animal crackers


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

Entenmann's pastries


----------



## cwwozniak

sarsaparilla


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

apple turnover


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

french toast


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## 2twenty2

pastry


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

toasted sesame oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lentils


----------



## 2twenty2

steak


----------



## cwwozniak

knife sharpener


----------



## Gr3iz

refrigerator magnet


----------



## cwwozniak

tapioca pearls


----------



## 2twenty2

sage


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dill pickles


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## dotty999

pasta


----------



## Gr3iz

artichoke hearts


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

Earl Grey tea


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## 2twenty2

no sugar added pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## cwwozniak

niacin supplement


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric


----------



## cwwozniak

cardamon


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

garam masala

I bet we could spend a whole day in just the spice aisle.


----------



## 2twenty2

ammonia cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

rack o' lamb


----------



## 2twenty2

BBQ ribs


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin tips


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

endive


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

sugar glazed doughnut


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

apple dumpling


----------



## Gr3iz

garbage bags


----------



## 2twenty2

snow cone


----------



## dotty999

eclairs


----------



## Gr3iz

soda


----------



## 2twenty2

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

red wine vinegar


----------



## 2twenty2

rice krispies


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra gum


----------



## 2twenty2

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

enchilada


----------



## dotty999

almonds


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet onion


----------



## Gr3iz

Nilla Wafers


----------



## 2twenty2

At the moment we are under
1)Severe Thunderstorm Warning
2)Heat Warning
3) Tornado Warning


squash


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like a Memphis summer afternoon ... ;-)

hash


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

Melba Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

turnip


----------



## dotty999

peach


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog bun


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## cwwozniak

simple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

pistachios


----------



## cwwozniak

sesame seed oil


----------



## 2twenty2

lentils


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

Milk Duds


----------



## 2twenty2

squash soup


----------



## RT

Parmigiano Reggiano


----------



## 2twenty2

oatmeal


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon curd


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dried dates


----------



## cwwozniak

short grain rice

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs and bacon


----------



## cwwozniak

natural casing hotdog


----------



## Gr3iz

gluten-free cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

lunch meat


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato


----------



## dotty999

olive oil


----------



## 2twenty2

linguini


----------



## Gr3iz

ice tea mix


----------



## cwwozniak

XXX fine powdered sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

roasting pan


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## cwwozniak

active dry yeast


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## dotty999

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

soup bone


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## 2twenty2

Nabisco cookies


----------



## dotty999

satsuma


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## dotty999

aspic


----------



## Gr3iz

celery


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

mayo


----------



## dotty999

oregano


----------



## cwwozniak

onion soup


----------



## 2twenty2

potato soup


----------



## dotty999

pearl barley


----------



## cwwozniak

yarrow tea


----------



## 2twenty2

apple turnover


----------



## cwwozniak

red pepper flakes

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

shredded wheat


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## 2twenty2

spoon size shredded wheat


----------



## Gr3iz

Texas Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Tim Hortons Timbits (cereal)


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

hot sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

rum flavoring


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> rum flavoring


I'll drink to that😁

green beans


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eggs


----------



## dotty999

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dogs


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread

Hi, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dill pickles


----------



## Gr3iz

spring mix

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

xoconostle cactus fruit


----------



## 2twenty2

Total (cereal)


----------



## Gr3iz

lager


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

beet


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

eggroll


----------



## Gr3iz

lozenges


----------



## cwwozniak

salami


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream sandwich


----------



## cwwozniak

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

macaroni


----------



## cwwozniak

iceberg lettuce


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

soft shell crab

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

blackberry tart


----------



## cwwozniak

tangerines


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

egg whites


----------



## cwwozniak

semolina flour


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb pie


----------



## RT

English muffin


----------



## Gr3iz

navel oranges


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread


----------



## 2twenty2

diced carrots


----------



## dotty999

soap


----------



## Gr3iz

peach


----------



## 2twenty2

half pound ground beef


----------



## Gr3iz

fried okra


----------



## dotty999

almond paste


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger


----------



## Gr3iz

Rice Krispies


----------



## 2twenty2

Shredded Wheat


----------



## Gr3iz

Twizzlers


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel ice cream

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

malted mik balls

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron

Mornin' Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Nestea ice tea


----------



## cwwozniak

avocado (eating some on toast at the moment)


----------



## dotty999

oats


----------



## 2twenty2

sherbet


----------



## Gr3iz

tilapia


----------



## dotty999

artichoke


----------



## 2twenty2

egg salad sandwich (at the in store deli)


----------



## Gr3iz

hardwood charcoal


----------



## cwwozniak

lighter fluid (for above mentioned charcoal)

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs and bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra thick pancake syrup


----------



## dotty999

prune


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

teabags


----------



## Gr3iz

shredded wheat


----------



## cwwozniak

taco shells


----------



## 2twenty2

Spanish rice


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb, horrible stuff!


----------



## cwwozniak

banana

Hi, Dotty, Mark and 2t2!



dotty999 said:


> rhubarb, horrible stuff!


I would have to agree with that statement.


----------



## Gr3iz

acorn squash

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ham hock


----------



## Gr3iz

key lime pie


----------



## 2twenty2

eel


----------



## Gr3iz

liver


----------



## dotty999

ravioli


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries (to put on top of your ice cream)


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!



cwwozniak said:


> maraschino cherries (to put on top of your ice cream)


🍒 Yummy! 😋

spiral cut egg plant


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip greens


----------



## cwwozniak

strained beets (not a yummy topping for ice cream) 🤮


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> strained beets (not a yummy topping for ice cream) 🤮


😲

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

humus


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dill


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon scented dish soap

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

pineapple slices


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sweat sweet corn


----------



## cwwozniak

natural casing hotdog


----------



## Gr3iz

2twenty2 said:


> sweat corn


Hmmm. I think I'd prefer Indian corn or field corn to sweat corn! ;-)

grapefruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tangelo

Mark, I did a double take the first time I saw a billboard advertising this sports drink during a business trip to Japan. I was tempted to ask our Japanese rep what a "pocari" was.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pocari_Sweat


----------



## Gr3iz

Things don't always translate as you'd expect. I remember several years ago when Pepsi was expanding into Asia. Their slogan was something like "Come alive!", or similar, but when translated, it literally indicated that Pepsi would bring your ancestors back to live.

onion (something that is hard to find in stores right now!)


----------



## 2twenty2

@ Mark - "Hmmm. I think I'd prefer Indian corn or field corn to *sweat* corn!"

😲 Oops!

The person picking the sweet corn tends to "sweat" when it is hot. 😁

nachos


----------



## Gr3iz

soda


----------



## 2twenty2

artichoke


----------



## cwwozniak

enchilada seasoning

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

grits (yuck!)

Hey guys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

honey dew


----------



## 2twenty2

watermelon


----------



## dotty999

nachos


----------



## Gr3iz

soy beans


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

I knew that was going to be your entry ... ;-)

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## dotty999

sardine


----------



## Gr3iz

Entenmann's pastries


----------



## dotty999

sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

energy drink


----------



## cwwozniak

kumquat marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra gum


----------



## 2twenty2

macaroni


----------



## Gr3iz

imitation bacon bits


----------



## cwwozniak

sausage pizza


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

angel food cake


----------



## Gr3iz

eggnog


----------



## cwwozniak

grape jam


----------



## 2twenty2

mushrooms


----------



## Gr3iz

sandwich bread


----------



## cwwozniak

daikon radish


----------



## 2twenty2

hash browns


----------



## Gr3iz

strip steak


----------



## 2twenty2

kielbasa


----------



## Gr3iz

ascorbic acid


----------



## 2twenty2

dates


----------



## Gr3iz

string beans


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach salad


----------



## cwwozniak

Dungeness crab

Hi, 2T2!


----------



## Gr3iz

banana pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

grapefruit


----------



## Gr3iz

Tootsie Rolls


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## dotty999

nachos


----------



## 2twenty2

swede


----------



## lunarlander

blackberries - for their anti-oxidents
sugar
tonic water - like these things better than Cola, and they are cheaper too.


----------



## dotty999

The game is to use the last letter of the previous word to make another, in this case, E


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## lunarlander

roast


----------



## Gr3iz

By George, I believe he's got it! ;-) Welcome to the game!

turnip


----------



## 2twenty2

pasta


----------



## Gr3iz

American cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

macaroni


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian salad dressing


----------



## dotty999

gravy mix


----------



## cwwozniak

xantham gum


----------



## 2twenty2

mincemeat pie


----------



## Gr3iz

Eskimo Pies


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

hamburger meat


----------



## Gr3iz

toaster pastry


----------



## 2twenty2

yams


----------



## Gr3iz

smoked salmon

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

Nabisco Oreo


----------



## cwwozniak

onion rings


----------



## dotty999

saffron


----------



## cwwozniak

non-dairy whipped topping

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

glucose tablets


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

red potato


----------



## cwwozniak

orange sherbet


----------



## 2twenty2

thin sliced bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dried ****ake mushrooms

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

salmon steak


----------



## cwwozniak

king crab legs

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

split pea soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

peanut butter


----------



## Gr3iz

rutabaga


----------



## 2twenty2

allspice


----------



## cwwozniak

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## dotty999

lime cordial

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

lentils


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

satsuma


----------



## 2twenty2

almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

sardines


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grape jelly


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## dotty999

muesli


----------



## 2twenty2

ice tea


----------



## dotty999

artichoke


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

rye bread


----------



## Gr3iz

double stuff Oreos


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet tea

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho dip


----------



## 2twenty2

purple cabbage


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar cookies


----------



## Gr3iz

spoon


----------



## 2twenty2

nacho dip


----------



## Gr3iz

potato chip


----------



## 2twenty2

potato salad


----------



## cwwozniak

diced tomatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

stew meat


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dates


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hash browns


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich steak


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

Triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

salad greens


----------



## cwwozniak

savoy cabbage


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

tofu


----------



## cwwozniak

ultra-pasteurized half and half


----------



## 2twenty2

freezees


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar cane


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra gum


----------



## 2twenty2

mango


----------



## cwwozniak

orange sherbert


----------



## 2twenty2

toothpaste


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice krispies


----------



## cwwozniak

sharpening steel

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

Listerine


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

solid packed canned tuna

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

apple turnover


----------



## cwwozniak

rum flavoring


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger ale


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large avocado


----------



## Gr3iz

okra

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced pepperoni


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

Italian bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## cwwozniak

summer sausage


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

soup ladle


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

NutraSweet


----------



## Gr3iz

teabag


----------



## 2twenty2

glade air freshener


----------



## Gr3iz

red grapes


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing chicken


----------



## Gr3iz

Nutter Butter


----------



## 2twenty2

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

halibut


----------



## 2twenty2

tilapia


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

angel hair spaghetti


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian salad dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

glad bags


----------



## Gr3iz

soup


----------



## 2twenty2

penne


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

energy bar


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

butter


----------



## cwwozniak

rotini

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream sandwiches 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

strudel


----------



## cwwozniak

light brown sugar

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

roast beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

Trix cereal


----------



## Gr3iz

lite beer


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef


----------



## 2twenty2

feta


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash


----------



## 2twenty2

hummus


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## 2twenty2

noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked gouda


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

nectarine nectar


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

non-dairy coffee creamer

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

rice krispies


----------



## cwwozniak

salt shaker

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

red onion


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

Nachos


----------



## Gr3iz

sriracha 

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover

Hi 2t2a and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Chuck!

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grits

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

semolina flour


----------



## Gr3iz

rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

artichokes


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin roast


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

honey


----------



## Gr3iz

yam


----------



## 2twenty2

mouse trap


----------



## Gr3iz

pickles


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss chard


----------



## cwwozniak

daikon radish


----------



## 2twenty2

ham hock


----------



## cwwozniak

king crab legs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

spanish rice


----------



## cwwozniak

empanada

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> *empanada*
> 
> Hi, 2t2!


🤔I had to look that one up as I have never heard of it before.

apple turnover


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread



2twenty2 said:


> 🤔I had to look that one up as I have never heard of it before.


There used to be a grocery store by me that had a Hispanic hot (temperature not spicy) fresh foods section that sold very mild chicken ones that were perfect for a nice Saturday lunch.


----------



## Gr3iz

dried fruit


----------



## 2twenty2

Trix cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

lime gelatine


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

shredded cabage


----------



## 2twenty2

endive


----------



## cwwozniak

escarole


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

angel hair spaghetti 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

grape jelly


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

thuringer


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

baking soda

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## cwwozniak

simple syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

pancake mix


----------



## cwwozniak

XXX powdered sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rice crackers


----------



## cwwozniak

sushi roll

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

leek


----------



## cwwozniak

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffins


----------



## 2twenty2

Spanish style rice


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

potato salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dumplings


----------



## cwwozniak

salad dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

garbage bags


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

maple syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

pineapple


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

halibut


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpernickel bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tofu


----------



## cwwozniak

umami seasoning bend


----------



## 2twenty2

dates


----------



## cwwozniak

Dutch apple pie


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

rapid rise yeast


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Dad's root beer


----------



## 2twenty2

Rice-A-Roni


----------



## Gr3iz

Ivory soap


----------



## dotty999

peas


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## dotty999

halibut


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric


----------



## cwwozniak

cold brew coffee

Hi, Mark and Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

syrup


----------



## dotty999

pasta

Hi Mark, Chuck, 2Twenty


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry jam


----------



## 2twenty2

maple syrup


----------



## dotty999

porridge


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

safflower oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon flavored drink


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

snowcone syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

peach


----------



## 2twenty2

hot peppers


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

endive


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra gum


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

banana cream pudding & pie filling


----------



## 2twenty2

gum


----------



## cwwozniak

maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

popcorn


----------



## cwwozniak

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

ginger beer


----------



## dotty999

raisins


----------



## Gr3iz

skirt steak


----------



## 2twenty2

Kool-Aid


----------



## Gr3iz

Drano


----------



## 2twenty2

oranges


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eggrolls


----------



## cwwozniak

sushi


----------



## dotty999

ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mushroom soup


----------



## Gr3iz

plum


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

Sicilian seasoning blend


----------



## Gr3iz

deli meats


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## dotty999

gravy granules


----------



## cwwozniak

semolina flour


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra gum


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## cwwozniak

evaporated milk


----------



## dotty999

kiwi fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

toaster tart


----------



## 2twenty2

taco shell


----------



## Gr3iz

Lava soap


----------



## 2twenty2

peach


----------



## dotty999

haddock


----------



## cwwozniak

kidney beans


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet corn


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## 2twenty2

gum


----------



## dotty999

mousse


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## dotty999

milk chocolate


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

spoon


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

gelato


----------



## 2twenty2

old cheddar


----------



## cwwozniak

rum flavoring


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## cwwozniak

nine inch frozen sausage, mushroom, and green pepper deep dish pizza


----------



## Gr3iz

acne cream


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut butter


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

deer feed

Hey Chuck! How goes?


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna salad

Hi, 2t2!

I'm doing OK, Mark. How's by you?


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dark chocolate


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair

Hey knuck! I'm about the same, Chuck. Good, bad or indifferent ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

rolled oats


----------



## Gr3iz

seltzer water


----------



## 2twenty2

raisins


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## dotty999

mousse


----------



## 2twenty2

endive


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## dotty999

iced bun


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## dotty999

sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

egg whites


----------



## dotty999

satsumas


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## dotty999

kippers


----------



## Gr3iz

saltine crackers


----------



## dotty999

steak


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## Gr3iz

parsnip


----------



## dotty999

pear


----------



## Gr3iz

root beer


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## 2twenty2

hash browns


----------



## dotty999

steak


----------



## 2twenty2

kale salad


----------



## Gr3iz

doughnut


----------



## cwwozniak

tiramisu

Hi, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

ugli fruit

Hiya pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

truffle infused oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lady fingers


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar wafer


----------



## dotty999

radish

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

horseradish


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger bun


----------



## dotty999

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

seafood


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

small curd cottage cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## dotty999

sunflower oil


----------



## 2twenty2

lentils


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp


----------



## dotty999

pickle


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra gum


----------



## dotty999

macaroni


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## cwwozniak

soft white light bulb


----------



## Gr3iz

blueberry muffin


----------



## cwwozniak

natural casing hot dogs


----------



## Gr3iz

string bean


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## dotty999

sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

enchiladas


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## cwwozniak

turmeric


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho dip


----------



## dotty999

parsnip


----------



## cwwozniak

parsley 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

milk


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## cwwozniak

taco shells


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar


----------



## cwwozniak

roasted peanuts in the shell


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## cwwozniak

tangelo


----------



## 2twenty2

orange sherbet


----------



## cwwozniak

toothbrush


----------



## 2twenty2

horseradish


----------



## Gr3iz

hemorrhoid cream


----------



## cwwozniak

maple and brown sugar instant oatmeal


----------



## Gr3iz

Lipton ice tea mix


----------



## cwwozniak

xylitol sweetened gum


----------



## dotty999

margarine


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dried fig


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

grape jelly


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

Empire apples


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## Gr3iz

punch


----------



## dotty999

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

mozzarella


----------



## dotty999

apple juice


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

enriched white bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dried apricots


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow


----------



## 2twenty2

white chocolate


----------



## cwwozniak

extra-large eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

2twenty2 said:


> spinach


horseradish sauce

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rice a roni


----------



## Gr3iz

iced cinnamon buns


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## cwwozniak

rubbed sage

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

edam cheese

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

European style butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

ginger


----------



## cwwozniak

raised donut


----------



## Gr3iz

trout


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pork chop


----------



## 2twenty2

pound cake


----------



## Gr3iz

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## dotty999

haddock


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasa


----------



## dotty999

aspic


----------



## Gr3iz

chili powder


----------



## cwwozniak

Russian vodka


----------



## Gr3iz

acidophilus milk


----------



## dotty999

kleenex tissues


----------



## Gr3iz

seltzer water


----------



## dotty999

red pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

ripe olives


----------



## dotty999

satsuma


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## dotty999

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

tapioca


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

haddock


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato


----------



## 2twenty2

olives


----------



## cwwozniak

sauerkraut


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## cwwozniak

kettle corn popcorn


----------



## 2twenty2

Nabob coffee


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Decaffeinated cola


----------



## cwwozniak

aluminum foil


----------



## 2twenty2

loin chop


----------



## Gr3iz

pork roast


----------



## 2twenty2

thin sliced bread


----------



## Gr3iz

diced peaches


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## dotty999

trifle


----------



## Gr3iz

extra lean ground beef


----------



## dotty999

free range eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

steamed clams


----------



## Gr3iz

saffron


----------



## cwwozniak

neopolitan ice cream

Hi, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

marjoram 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

minced beef


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark! Hey Dotty!

fish sticks


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach dip

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

pimento


----------



## Gr3iz

olive oil


----------



## dotty999

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

deli meat


----------



## dotty999

tripe


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra gum


----------



## dotty999

malt vinegar


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry jelly


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

milk chocolate


----------



## Gr3iz

sausage and biscuit


----------



## 2twenty2

taco shell


----------



## Gr3iz

Lima beans


----------



## 2twenty2

shaved beef


----------



## Gr3iz

French fries


----------



## cwwozniak

single-serving ice cream cup


----------



## 2twenty2

pineapple


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

squash


----------



## dotty999

honeydew melon


----------



## Gr3iz

nail polish remover


----------



## 2twenty2

raisin bran cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon-scented dish soap


----------



## dotty999

pearl barley

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

yogurt

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

treacle


----------



## Gr3iz

Entenmann's pastries


----------



## 2twenty2

spanish style rice


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

squash soup


----------



## cwwozniak

peanut butter


----------



## 2twenty2

red potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked sausage link


----------



## Gr3iz

kettle corn


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho dip


----------



## Gr3iz

punch


----------



## cwwozniak

heat and serve dinner rolls


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

lentil soup


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## cwwozniak

apple pie spice


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra chewing gum


----------



## 2twenty2

milk buds


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## dotty999

red pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

rigatoni


----------



## cwwozniak

Icelandic cod


----------



## dotty999

dripping


----------



## Gr3iz

gum


----------



## 2twenty2

muskmelon


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

sunflower seeds


----------



## dotty999

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

honey


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

marmalade


----------



## 2twenty2

egg whites


----------



## dotty999

steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasa


----------



## 2twenty2

allspice


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## dotty999

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow


----------



## cwwozniak

wax paper


----------



## dotty999

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

gelatine


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

roasted peanuts


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar


----------



## cwwozniak

ribeye steak


----------



## dotty999

kiwi fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tofu


----------



## 2twenty2

unsalted butter


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dried fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tapioca pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

green beans


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

thin sliced bacon


----------



## cwwozniak

New York strip steak


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## cwwozniak

tortilla


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

alpha-bits


----------



## cwwozniak

single-serve pudding cup

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## 2twenty2

all laundry detergent


----------



## cwwozniak

toffees


----------



## 2twenty2

sponge cake


----------



## cwwozniak

espresso


----------



## 2twenty2

orange pekoe tea


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot jam


----------



## 2twenty2

muskmelon


----------



## dotty999

nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

sliced cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

egg nog


----------



## 2twenty2

greek pasta salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Dial soap


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## cwwozniak

arrowroot


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

triscuits


----------



## cwwozniak

scouring pad

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

dark chocolate almond Silk


----------



## cwwozniak

kale


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

sauerkraut 

Greetings all!


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasa


----------



## 2twenty2

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

roast beef


----------



## 2twenty2

frozen vegetables


----------



## cwwozniak

stuffed pork chop


----------



## 2twenty2

pint of cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

Duracell batteries


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen sweet corn


----------



## Gr3iz

nail polish remover


----------



## 2twenty2

Ritz crackers


----------



## dotty999

soy sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

roach killer


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dried apricot

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

teabags


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron oil


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lime


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

Silk (soy milk)

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

kippers


----------



## Gr3iz

spearmint gum


----------



## cwwozniak

mango


----------



## Gr3iz

okra


----------



## 2twenty2

apple butter


----------



## dotty999

ravioli


----------



## 2twenty2

icing sugar


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## 2twenty2

beets


----------



## dotty999

salami


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian sausage


----------



## 2twenty2

egg whites


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!


macaroni


----------



## cwwozniak

instant ice tea

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

apple sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dried apricot


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## 2twenty2

herring


----------



## Gr3iz

gumbo


----------



## 2twenty2

onion soup


----------



## Gr3iz

Parmesan cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

macaroni


----------



## dotty999

ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

malt liquor


----------



## Gr3iz

red potato


----------



## cwwozniak

orange marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

toaster pastry


----------



## 2twenty2

yams


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp


----------



## 2twenty2

pot roast


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## Gr3iz

cucumber


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

apple butter


----------



## 2twenty2

refried beans


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bacon


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

plum sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## dotty999

saffron


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## dotty999

nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops! Echo


----------



## Gr3iz

salad dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

ground round


----------



## Gr3iz

daily vitamin tablets 

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

Squash soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pea soup


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## 2twenty2

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

red grapes


----------



## dotty999

saffron


----------



## 2twenty2

No yolk egg noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

salsa


----------



## 2twenty2

apple strudel


----------



## Gr3iz

lasagna


----------



## 2twenty2

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar snap pea


----------



## dotty999

almond paste


----------



## cwwozniak

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

sour dough


----------



## dotty999

hake


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## Gr3iz

Kellogg's Corn Flakes


----------



## 2twenty2

Sugar doughnut


----------



## Gr3iz

taco


----------



## 2twenty2

oregano


----------



## Gr3iz

onion


----------



## 2twenty2

unsalted butter
Oops!
no yolk egg noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

???


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> ???


Oops! I corrected my mistake 🙂 . I had spamitist this morning. 🙂


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam

I saw them! Ugh!!


----------



## 2twenty2

milk


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## dotty999

treacle


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip greens


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

egg salad sandwich


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger buns


----------



## dotty999

sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## 2twenty2

macaroni


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream sandwich


----------



## dotty999

haslet


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna


----------



## cwwozniak

apple crumb cake

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

truffles

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog


----------



## 2twenty2

garbage bags


----------



## Gr3iz

steak sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

eclair


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry Kool-Aid


----------



## cwwozniak

daikon radish

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock

Hey Chuck!


----------



## User55555555587

Kraft Dinner 

Hi Gr3iz


----------



## Gr3iz

Riceroni

Hey Daniel!


----------



## 2twenty2

Icing


----------



## User55555555587

Grapes

Hi 2twenty2


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Daniel!

squash


----------



## User55555555587

Ham


----------



## Gr3iz

mineral oil


----------



## dotty999

lemonade

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

tilapia


----------



## 2twenty2

Alpha-bits cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

lard


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dried fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## 2twenty2

grapes


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## User55555555587

Meat 

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup

Hi, Daniel!


----------



## Gr3iz

pretzel


----------



## cwwozniak

long John


----------



## Gr3iz

napkins


----------



## cwwozniak

skinless hot dog


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tamale wrapper

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rigatoni 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

ice wine


----------



## cwwozniak

English toffee


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## cwwozniak

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## User55555555587

Meatballs


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dried fruit


----------



## 2twenty2

tarts


----------



## Gr3iz

strudel


----------



## 2twenty2

lozenges


----------



## Gr3iz

stollen


----------



## 2twenty2

no sugar added pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

ground beef


----------



## 2twenty2

fruit basket


----------



## User55555555587

Taco kit


----------



## 2twenty2

tide laundry soap


----------



## Gr3iz

pistachios


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon meringue pies


----------



## cwwozniak

shrimp


----------



## Gr3iz

pie filling


----------



## cwwozniak

grapefruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tissues


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich spread


----------



## Gr3iz

diced peaches


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

Texas toast


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger


----------



## cwwozniak

ranch salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

green grapes


----------



## cwwozniak

strip steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasa


----------



## 2twenty2

apple turnover


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bran cereal


----------



## Gr3iz

links (sausage)


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dates


----------



## Gr3iz

syrup


----------



## dotty999

prune


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

red food coloring


----------



## 2twenty2

ground cumin


----------



## cwwozniak

nutrition bar


----------



## Gr3iz

rum


----------



## 2twenty2

mayonnaise


----------



## Gr3iz

eggnog


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger snap


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut butter


----------



## 2twenty2

red snapper


----------



## Gr3iz

red potato


----------



## cwwozniak

orange marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant parmesan


----------



## 2twenty2

no yolk egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

salami


----------



## 2twenty2

Italian bread


----------



## Gr3iz

deli bologna


----------



## 2twenty2

All laundry detergent


----------



## Gr3iz

Tide laundry soap


----------



## dotty999

pickles


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## Gr3iz

nonpareils


----------



## cwwozniak

small eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

salami


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## cwwozniak

mayonnaise


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

tilapia

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

aged cheddar


----------



## Gr3iz

ribs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

toilet paper

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

frozen fish


----------



## cwwozniak

haddock


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

scallops


----------



## 2twenty2

shallot


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

apple crisp


----------



## Gr3iz

paper plates


----------



## cwwozniak

sardines in oil


----------



## 2twenty2

licorice


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grape soda


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hand sanitizer


----------



## 2twenty2

red peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

herring


----------



## cwwozniak

ginger root

Hi, 2t2 and Mark! Happy Turkey Day.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! 🇺🇸 Happy turkey day. Mine was back in October 🇨🇦

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

enriched white bread

I'm not a fan of turkey and will be making a pork tenderloin roast for my dinner. A local radio station plays Alice's Restaurant three times on turkey day. They just started the second playing of it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Pork tenderloin 


date squares


----------



## cwwozniak

simple syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

pig's knuckles

Hey Chuck! Happy Thanksgiving!! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

shrimp


----------



## Gr3iz

plastic utensils


----------



## 2twenty2

spam


----------



## cwwozniak

mustard

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dried apricots


----------



## Gr3iz

sausage patties

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

strained baby food


----------



## Gr3iz

diapers


----------



## RT

small potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

sloppy Joe mix


----------



## cwwozniak

XXX fine confectioners sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

alfalfa sprouts


----------



## 2twenty2

strawberry jam


----------



## cwwozniak

mackerel


----------



## Gr3iz

lima beans


----------



## cwwozniak

semolina flour


----------



## 2twenty2

rump roast


----------



## cwwozniak

thick cut bacon


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp


----------



## 2twenty2

potato chip dip


----------



## Gr3iz

plum pudding


----------



## dotty999

green beans


----------



## Gr3iz

string beans


----------



## RT

Sugar


----------



## cwwozniak

raspberry syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

pie crust


----------



## dotty999

tangerine


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

thyme

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ears of corn


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat powdered milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kale salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dried mushrooms


----------



## 2twenty2

spanish onion


----------



## cwwozniak

Neufchatel cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

egg nog


----------



## 2twenty2

ground cumin


----------



## Gr3iz

nectarine


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

tapioca pudding

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

green cabbage


----------



## cwwozniak

egg nog


----------



## 2twenty2

grape jelly


----------



## cwwozniak

yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

thin sliced bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dried fig


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

Anjou pear


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## cwwozniak

isopropyl alcohol


----------



## Gr3iz

lasagna


----------



## cwwozniak

angel hair spaghetti


----------



## 2twenty2

ice wine


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

tea


----------



## 2twenty2

alpha bits


----------



## cwwozniak

shredded wheat cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

lentil soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pickles


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

ham and bean soup


----------



## Gr3iz

popcorn


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

effervescent denture cleaning tablets


----------



## Gr3iz

sodium chloride


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## dotty999

milk

Hi 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Dotty!

kale


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

squash fries


----------



## Gr3iz

stir fry meat


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

turmeric


----------



## 2twenty2

chocolate milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kelp pickles


----------



## Gr3iz

spices


----------



## 2twenty2

squash soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pumpkin


----------



## 2twenty2

napkin holder


----------



## Gr3iz

rack of lamb


----------



## cwwozniak

basil


----------



## Gr3iz

lactose-free milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kielbasa


----------



## cwwozniak

apple fritter


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## cwwozniak

nectarines


----------



## 2twenty2

sour dough bread


----------



## cwwozniak

Dutch process cocoa


----------



## 2twenty2

apple strudel


----------



## Gr3iz

lettuce head


----------



## cwwozniak

dried mushroom


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow


----------



## cwwozniak

wax beans


----------



## Gr3iz

soda


----------



## cwwozniak

aluminum foil


----------



## Gr3iz

leg of lamb


----------



## 2twenty2

beef jerky


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

taco shell


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon


----------



## 2twenty2

Nabisco oreo


----------



## Gr3iz

oleo


----------



## 2twenty2

onion soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pickling salt


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

salted butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grated Parmesan


----------



## 2twenty2

Nabisco shredded wheat


----------



## RT

tater tots, frozen


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## 2twenty2

artichoke


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter egg dye kit


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning packets

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

sausage patties

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked paprika


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

napa cabbage 

G'night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair

G'night my friend!


----------



## 2twenty2

red snapper


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry


----------



## 2twenty2

yeast


----------



## Gr3iz

tilapia


----------



## cwwozniak

aged cheddar cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

sauerkraut


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

rice-a-roni


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

acidophilus milk


----------



## dotty999

kiwi fruit


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

t-bone steak


----------



## dotty999

kale

Hi


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

tea bags


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich spread


----------



## dotty999

dates


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

hot sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

salami


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream cone


----------



## 2twenty2

egg and potato salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dinner rolls


----------



## Gr3iz

salad greens


----------



## cwwozniak

saucepan


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## cwwozniak

toilet paper


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## cwwozniak

iced cinnamon roll


----------



## 2twenty2

listerine


----------



## cwwozniak

Empire apples


----------



## dotty999

suet


----------



## Gr3iz

tripe


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

macaroons


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach salad


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra chewing gum


----------



## 2twenty2

macadamia nuts


----------



## dotty999

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

herring


----------



## 2twenty2

gelatin


----------



## cwwozniak

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

maraschino *cherries*


----------



## cwwozniak

sold pack canned tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

apple cider


----------



## cwwozniak

roasted peanuts


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## Gr3iz

Apple Jacks


----------



## 2twenty2

salmon


----------



## cwwozniak

Neufchâtel cheese

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

edam


----------



## cwwozniak

muffin


----------



## dotty999

nut brittle


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet pepper


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

hash browns


----------



## 2twenty2

soup broth


----------



## dotty999

haggis


----------



## cwwozniak

sausage pizza

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

spiral sliced ham


----------



## 2twenty2

mincemeat pie


----------



## Gr3iz

egg nog

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

golden delicious


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar plum


----------



## 2twenty2

mueslix


----------



## Gr3iz

xanthan gum


----------



## 2twenty2

maple syrup


----------



## cwwozniak

punch


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## cwwozniak

mushrooms


----------



## Gr3iz

skirt steak


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dried fig


----------



## Gr3iz

gelato


----------



## 2twenty2

octopus


----------



## Gr3iz

squab


----------



## 2twenty2

basil


----------



## Gr3iz

leek


----------



## dotty999

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

eggnog


----------



## 2twenty2

geritol


----------



## cwwozniak

lingonberry syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

pineapple juice


----------



## cwwozniak

edible gold leaf


----------



## cwwozniak

sesame seed oil


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## 2twenty2

green pea soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pistachios


----------



## 2twenty2

sesemeseeds


----------



## dotty999

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog


----------



## cwwozniak

ground turkey


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## cwwozniak

orange sherbert


----------



## 2twenty2

tofu


----------



## cwwozniak

uncured hot dog

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

ginger


----------



## cwwozniak

raised doughnut


----------



## Gr3iz

teriyaki sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

sassafras tea


----------



## cwwozniak

apple pie filling


----------



## Gr3iz

General Mills cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

extra spicy salsa

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

nylon dish scrubber


----------



## Gr3iz

relish


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hot banana peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

stir fry beef


----------



## dotty999

fish


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

egg nog

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## cwwozniak

gingerbread house kit



Gr3iz said:


> Merry Christmas all!


*Ditto!*


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey


----------



## cwwozniak

yakitori sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar


----------



## cwwozniak

rolling pin


----------



## Gr3iz

nectarines


----------



## cwwozniak

sesame seed oil

Bedtime for me, Mark. Good night!


----------



## Gr3iz

lentil soup

Right behind you, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

plum


----------



## Gr3iz

mincemeat


----------



## cwwozniak

tapioca pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

Gummy vitamins


----------



## cwwozniak

salmon fillet


----------



## HOBOcs

Tilapia


----------



## Gr3iz

apple pie filling


----------



## cwwozniak

granny smith apples


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp


----------



## cwwozniak

pectin

Hi, Mark! Almost time to say G'night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

nasal spray

Hey Chuck! That sounds like a capital idea! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

yeast-raised doughnut (now, I have a craving for one, or two, or a half dozen of them)

G'night Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

tapioca 

G'night pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

Arborio rice


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar-free chewing gum


----------



## Gr3iz

Milky Way


----------



## cwwozniak

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

mackerel


----------



## cwwozniak

lavender scented soap


----------



## Gr3iz

pie crust


----------



## cwwozniak

tapioca pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

glue


----------



## cwwozniak

enchilada size tortillas


----------



## Gr3iz

swordfish


----------



## cwwozniak

ham and bean soup


----------



## Gr3iz

potato chip


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpkin pie


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

halibut


----------



## cwwozniak

Thai basil


----------



## Gr3iz

lasagna


----------



## cwwozniak

adobo seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

General Mills cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon gelatine

I hate my sinuses and my sinuses hate me. Up at 2:00 AM, waiting for the Benadryl to kick in.


----------



## Gr3iz

eggroll

I was wondering what you were doing up at o'dark:30!


----------



## cwwozniak

licorice whip

When the Benadryl did kick in, it really kicked in. I dozed off in front of the computer some time after 2:30 and woke up enough to go bed around 4:00.


----------



## 2twenty2

pink salmon


----------



## HOBOcs

neapolitan ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

Milky Way


----------



## 2twenty2

yams


----------



## Gr3iz

sponge


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow food coloring


----------



## 2twenty2

ground pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry jam


----------



## cwwozniak

mulled wine spice blend


----------



## Gr3iz

Dixie cups


----------



## 2twenty2

salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

Gray Poupon mustard


----------



## cwwozniak

dried chopped onion


----------



## Gr3iz

nutrition bar


----------



## 2twenty2

rigatoni


----------



## cwwozniak

instant oatmeal

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

long grain rice


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

sage


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam


----------



## 2twenty2

macaroni


----------



## Gr3iz

ice


----------



## cwwozniak

eye shadow


----------



## 2twenty2

wheatmeal


----------



## Gr3iz

lard


----------



## cwwozniak

doughnut


----------



## 2twenty2

total cereal


----------



## Gr3iz

leek


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

elephant ears

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Anybody seen Dotty around lately?

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

ham

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! I was wondering the same thing. I sent her an email the other day, but have gotten no response yet ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hope she's ok.

muskmelon


----------



## Gr3iz

Likewise!

nougat


----------



## cwwozniak

taffy apple


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

greens


----------



## cwwozniak

solid-pack canned tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

arthritis pain relief


----------



## 2twenty2

flour


----------



## Gr3iz

rolling pin


----------



## 2twenty2

no yolk egg noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

soft taco shells


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss chard


----------



## Gr3iz

dry yeast


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

toaster pastry


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

margarine


----------



## cwwozniak

enriched white bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tofu 

Mornin' guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

uncured ham

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Chuck!

whole wheat bread


----------



## cwwozniak

daily viatmins


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti


----------



## Gr3iz

icing

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

grape jelly


----------



## Gr3iz

yellow onions


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked paprika


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

nutcracker

G'night Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

green pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

red wine


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

date cookies


----------



## Gr3iz

split pea soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpernickel bread


----------



## 2twenty2

diced onions


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

T-bone steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasa


----------



## 2twenty2

apple jam


----------



## Gr3iz

mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

onion soup


----------



## lunarlander

peas


----------



## Gr3iz

string beans


----------



## 2twenty2

strawberry shortcake


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

squash soup


----------



## cwwozniak

plastic cutlery 

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tempura batter mix


----------



## Gr3iz

xanthan gum


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

macaroni salad


----------



## Gr3iz

disposable wipes


----------



## HOBOcs

sausages


----------



## 2twenty2

salami


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream cone


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs and bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

soup bone


----------



## Gr3iz

evaporated milk


----------



## cwwozniak

king crab legs


----------



## Gr3iz

say sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

eggroll


----------



## Gr3iz

lollipop


----------



## cwwozniak

peanut butter


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

sundae cup


----------



## 2twenty2

peanut brittle


----------



## Gr3iz

English Muffin


----------



## cwwozniak

nonstick cooking spray


----------



## Gr3iz

Yodels


----------



## cwwozniak

sopapilla


----------



## Gr3iz

Arm & Hammer Baking Soda


----------



## 2twenty2

alphabits cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

lunch bags


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet peppers


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread


----------



## 2twenty2

doughnut


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## 2twenty2

peach


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dogs


----------



## 2twenty2

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric


----------



## 2twenty2

chic peas


----------



## Gr3iz

stew meat


----------



## cwwozniak

tapioca pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger


----------



## Gr3iz

red potato


----------



## 2twenty2

oatmeal


----------



## Gr3iz

Lipton tea bag


----------



## cwwozniak

green tea

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

apple turnover


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread


----------



## 2twenty2

doughnut


----------



## cwwozniak

tiramisu


----------



## Gr3iz

ugli fruit 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

turkey 

Hi Mark. Starting to nod off here after taking some Benadryl. Good night.


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

mackerel


----------



## 2twenty2

lentil soup


----------



## Gr3iz

parsnip


----------



## 2twenty2

pineapple spears


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

Gatorade


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

Texas toast


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## 2twenty2

thin sliced bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dumplings


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen pizza


----------



## 2twenty2

All laundry detergent


----------



## Gr3iz

Tide laundry detergent


----------



## 2twenty2

Toilet Duck


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasi


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mineral water


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## dotty999

almond paste


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup

Hi, and welcome back, Dotty! Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

plum pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

ground cumin


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## cwwozniak

apple pie filling


----------



## Gr3iz

Gillette razor blades

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya long-lost Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

red cabbage


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## dotty999

sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## 2twenty2

ears of corn


----------



## Gr3iz

napkins


----------



## cwwozniak

Swiss cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss chard


----------



## cwwozniak

Dutch process cocoa powder


----------



## 2twenty2

ricotta


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot nectar


----------



## 2twenty2

red river cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

liquid hand soap


----------



## Gr3iz

peach jam


----------



## 2twenty2

marmalade


----------



## dotty999

edam cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam


----------



## 2twenty2

macaroons


----------



## cwwozniak

salami


----------



## 2twenty2

icing sugar


----------



## cwwozniak

rum cake


----------



## Gr3iz

Eskimo Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

egg whites


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

string beans


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach salad


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## dotty999

fishcake


----------



## 2twenty2

eat-more candy bar


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

heart-shaped box of candy


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

mesquite seasoning


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger snaps


----------



## Gr3iz

salsa


----------



## 2twenty2

almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

spare ribs


----------



## 2twenty2

sausages


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess I missed something here, but ...

energy bar


----------



## cwwozniak

raw shrimp

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

pancake syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

papaya

Mornin' knuck! Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

alphabet noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark

smoked salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

Nabisco cookies


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich spread


----------



## Gr3iz

drumsticks


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

raisins


----------



## 2twenty2

strawberry jam


----------



## Gr3iz

Milky Way


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

marjoram


----------



## 2twenty2

margarine


----------



## dotty999

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

red potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet potato


----------



## 2twenty2

onion


----------



## Gr3iz

new potatoes


----------



## dotty999

salmon steak


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasa


----------



## 2twenty2

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

Rice Krispies


----------



## cwwozniak

snow cone syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

pulled pork


----------



## cwwozniak

knife sharpener


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

refried beans


----------



## dotty999

saffron


----------



## Gr3iz

non-stick spray


----------



## cwwozniak

yucca root

Hi, 2t2, Dotty, and, Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

turpentine


----------



## cwwozniak

extension cord


----------



## Gr3iz

dust mop


----------



## dotty999

pancake mix


----------



## Gr3iz

Xinomavro grapes


----------



## 2twenty2

sesame oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lasagna


----------



## 2twenty2

almonds


----------



## dotty999

semolina


----------



## 2twenty2

apple pie


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

deli style ham


----------



## Gr3iz

maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

peanuts


----------



## Gr3iz

salad dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger


----------



## Gr3iz

roasting pan


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

aluminum foil


----------



## 2twenty2

lean ground beef


----------



## dotty999

F - fish fingers


----------



## 2twenty2

spanish onion


----------



## Gr3iz

Nilla Wafers


----------



## 2twenty2

spanish rice


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

near beer


----------



## cwwozniak

rice wine vinegar

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

acidophilus capsules

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

strawberry jam


----------



## cwwozniak

mayonnaise


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra gum

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

macaroons


----------



## Gr3iz

saucepan


----------



## cwwozniak

nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

ground beef


----------



## 2twenty2

frozen yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tofu


----------



## Gr3iz

ugli fruit


----------



## dotty999

tangerine


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## Gr3iz

Little Debbie cakes


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dishcloth


----------



## cwwozniak

hamburger buns


----------



## 2twenty2

salad dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

ginger


----------



## 2twenty2

red snapper


----------



## Gr3iz

ribs


----------



## 2twenty2

squash soup


----------



## cwwozniak

paper tablecloth


----------



## Gr3iz

hair brush


----------



## cwwozniak

hashbrown potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin roast


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## 2twenty2

glazed doughnuts


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked salmon


----------



## 2twenty2

nacho dip


----------



## Gr3iz

peach cobbler


----------



## 2twenty2

roasted chestnuts


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

extra wide egg noodles

Hi, Dotty and 2twenty2!


----------



## dotty999

sauce

Hi Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

table cloth


----------



## cwwozniak

ham and bean soup


----------



## Gr3iz

postage stamps


----------



## cwwozniak

solid pack canned tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

non-dairy coffee creamer


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry jelly


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

detergent


----------



## cwwozniak

thuringer


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## dotty999

noodles


----------



## HOBOcs

Spicy Sausages


----------



## cwwozniak

seasoning salt


----------



## Gr3iz

trading stamps


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

flour


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef hash


----------



## Gr3iz

Half and half


----------



## cwwozniak

fig jam


----------



## Gr3iz

marjoram


----------



## 2twenty2

mangoes


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet corn


----------



## 2twenty2

no fat cheese


----------



## dotty999

energy drink


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll wrappers


----------



## dotty999

sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## HOBOcs

Eggo waffles


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog buns


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss chard


----------



## Gr3iz

dusting spray


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow American cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## dotty999

mousse


----------



## 2twenty2

eat-more candy bar


----------



## cwwozniak

rosehip tea


----------



## 2twenty2

apple cider


----------



## cwwozniak

raspberry syrup

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

paprika


----------



## 2twenty2

Alpha-bits


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

muffin


----------



## dotty999

new potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach salad


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

red bell pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

rigatoni


----------



## dotty999

ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

marshmallows


----------



## Gr3iz

seasoned salt


----------



## 2twenty2

tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

apricot


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

sponges


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread


----------



## 2twenty2

Dial hand soap


----------



## dotty999

pickle


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## dotty999

mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

deli meat


----------



## cwwozniak

thick-sliced bacon (just had some for breakfast)

Hi, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

Nachos


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

spanish onion


----------



## Gr3iz

non-fat yogurt


----------



## dotty999

tea bags


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich spread


----------



## Gr3iz

dog food


----------



## cwwozniak

deviled ham


----------



## 2twenty2

mangos


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar


----------



## dotty999

roast beef


----------



## Gr3iz

fresh fruit


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## Gr3iz

key lime pie


----------



## 2twenty2

energy bar


----------



## Gr3iz

refrigerator magnets


----------



## 2twenty2

sponge


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

rat poison


----------



## 2twenty2

napkins


----------



## Gr3iz

spoon


----------



## 2twenty2

nut cracker


----------



## Gr3iz

rye bread


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## Gr3iz

egg nog


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger ale


----------



## Gr3iz

eel


----------



## dotty999

loaf


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen pizza


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## 2twenty2

american cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

egg separator


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

breaded shrimp


----------



## 2twenty2

penne


----------



## Gr3iz

ears of corn


----------



## 2twenty2

nectarine


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Dad's oatmeal cookies


----------



## Gr3iz

strip steak


----------



## cwwozniak

king crab legs


----------



## Gr3iz

sea salt


----------



## cwwozniak

tomatillo


----------



## 2twenty2

onion


----------



## Gr3iz

napkins


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

raspberry jam


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## Gr3iz

carrot


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

russet potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

squash soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pepperoni


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream cup


----------



## Gr3iz

potholder


----------



## cwwozniak

razor blades


----------



## Gr3iz

sewing kit


----------



## cwwozniak

tea infuser


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry sherbet


----------



## cwwozniak

tarragon


----------



## 2twenty2

non alcohol beer


----------



## cwwozniak

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

blueberry yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

turkey leg


----------



## Gr3iz

glue stick


----------



## dotty999

kale


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

stockings


----------



## dotty999

suet


----------



## 2twenty2

tomato soup


----------



## cwwozniak

poultry seasoning


----------



## 2twenty2

green pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry Jell-O


----------



## cwwozniak

orange sherbert


----------



## Gr3iz

tablecloth


----------



## cwwozniak

honey


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

maple syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

pineapple rings


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nail polish remover


----------



## 2twenty2

red onion


----------



## cwwozniak

non-dairy coffee creamer


----------



## 2twenty2

rigatoni


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

hot peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

string


----------



## 2twenty2

gingerbread cookies


----------



## Gr3iz

summer sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## dotty999

ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## 2twenty2

Monarch liquid butter


----------



## cwwozniak

ranch salad dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

green onion


----------



## cwwozniak

no-boil lasagna noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

seedless watermelon


----------



## Gr3iz

nipples (for baby bottles)


----------



## 2twenty2

string beans


----------



## Gr3iz

salad dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

glade air freshener


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

thick sliced bacon


----------



## 2twenty2

no yolk egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

sesame seed oil


----------



## Gr3iz

laxatives


----------



## dotty999

soap


----------



## Gr3iz

paper towels


----------



## 2twenty2

salmon steak


----------



## cwwozniak

key lime pie


----------



## Gr3iz

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss chard


----------



## Gr3iz

disposable diapers


----------



## 2twenty2

sesame seed bun


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet cherries


----------



## Gr3iz

Slim Jim


----------



## 2twenty2

mouse trap


----------



## Gr3iz

paper plates


----------



## cwwozniak

slotted spoon


----------



## Gr3iz

nutrition bar


----------



## cwwozniak

rice wine vinegar

Hi, Mark and Good Night, as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

rope sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Nabisco shredded wheat


----------



## Gr3iz

Texas toast

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

thick sliced bacon


----------



## cwwozniak

natural casing beef frankfurters


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sliced cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## cwwozniak

solid pack canned tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

nicotine gum


----------



## 2twenty2

mouthwash


----------



## cwwozniak

hash brown potato patties


----------



## Gr3iz

salad greens


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet potato


----------



## Gr3iz

onion rings


----------



## 2twenty2

steak sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

enchiladas


----------



## Gr3iz

sewing kit


----------



## 2twenty2

tea


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

gluten-free cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

lactose free ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

monarch flour


----------



## Gr3iz

rigatoni


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream sandwich


----------



## cwwozniak

hairspray


----------



## 2twenty2

yellow peppers


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

iceberg lettuce


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

tangerines


----------



## 2twenty2

Shredded wheat


----------



## cwwozniak

toasted corn flakes


----------



## Gr3iz

strawberry jam


----------



## cwwozniak

mayonnaise


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

red onion


----------



## Gr3iz

noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

sesame seed bun


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## 2twenty2

Tasters Choice house blend


----------



## dotty999

diet coke


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dream whip


----------



## dotty999

pasta


----------



## 2twenty2

artichoke


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## RT

Many in-store coupons?


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## dotty999

plaice


----------



## 2twenty2

eel


----------



## Gr3iz

Lysol


----------



## 2twenty2

Lucky Strike


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

speckled trout


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric


----------



## 2twenty2

chinese noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

saltine crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

sea salt


----------



## Gr3iz

tapioca


----------



## 2twenty2

All laundry soap


----------



## Gr3iz

pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

ground chicken


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## dotty999

gravy mix


----------



## Gr3iz

xanthan gum


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries


----------



## Gr3iz

soda


----------



## 2twenty2

apples


----------



## Gr3iz

strawberry


----------



## 2twenty2

yogurt


----------



## Gr3iz

tablecloth


----------



## 2twenty2

hot chocolate


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

hash brown


----------



## Gr3iz

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

medium size eggs

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

towel


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon scented dish soap


----------



## 2twenty2

pecan pie


----------



## Gr3iz

Eveready battery


----------



## 2twenty2

yellow peppers


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

elbow macaroni


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin

Starting to nod off here. Bedtime for me. G'night, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

No-Doz 

G'night pal! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

zero coca-cola


----------



## cwwozniak

apples

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sliced cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

enchilada size tortillas


----------



## Gr3iz

sarsaparilla


----------



## 2twenty2

animal cookies


----------



## dotty999

salami


----------



## cwwozniak

Icelandic cod

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

dog food


----------



## cwwozniak

Dutch process cocoa powder


----------



## Gr3iz

red pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dogs


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

tomato


----------



## 2twenty2

onion dip


----------



## Gr3iz

pistachio nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen French toast


----------



## 2twenty2

tofu


----------



## cwwozniak

ultra pasteurized half and half


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

flaxseed bread


----------



## cwwozniak

durian

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

😲 

nutella


----------



## cwwozniak

apple pie filling

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

gingerbread cookies


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

kielbasa


----------



## cwwozniak

arabica coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

eat-more candy bar


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe tomato


----------



## cwwozniak

onion chip dip


----------



## 2twenty2

purple onion


----------



## cwwozniak

niacin supplement capsules


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pretzels


----------



## Gr3iz

Seven-Up


----------



## 2twenty2

peach


----------



## dotty999

honey


----------



## 2twenty2

yellow beans


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

milk powder


----------



## Gr3iz

rubber band


----------



## 2twenty2

duck


----------



## Gr3iz

key lime pie


----------



## 2twenty2

ears of corn


----------



## Gr3iz

nail polish remover


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

taco shells


----------



## Gr3iz

salmon


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

aged swiss cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## 2twenty2

hot peppers


----------



## cwwozniak

sriracha ketchup


----------



## Gr3iz

pecan


----------



## 2twenty2

XpomegranatesX

nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## 2twenty2

macaroon


----------



## cwwozniak

New York cheesecake

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

eggplant lasagna


----------



## dotty999

artichoke


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

scouring pad

Hey knuck -- earlier this morning we went from pecan to pomegranates ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> scouring pad
> 
> Hey knuck -- earlier this morning we went from pecan to pomegranates ... ;-)


Oops. Probably didn't have enough coffee

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna


----------



## cwwozniak

antacid pills

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

squid

Mornin' pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

dried fig


----------



## 2twenty2

green banana


----------



## Gr3iz

apricot


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

triple fudge cookie ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

whole wheat bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dates


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

spanish onion


----------



## cwwozniak

no-cook pudding

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

german rib steak sausage


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter egg dye kit


----------



## 2twenty2

three cheese ranch dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

grape jelly


----------



## cwwozniak

Yukon gold potato


----------



## Gr3iz

ox tail


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon-lime soda pop

Time to set up coffee for tomorrow and call it a night. G'night Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

potato salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Dial soap


----------



## cwwozniak

peanut butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

grated Parmesan cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

ears of corn


----------



## Gr3iz

napkins


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cubes


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich spread


----------



## Gr3iz

doughnuts


----------



## 2twenty2

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe bananas


----------



## 2twenty2

strawberry jam


----------



## Gr3iz

mineral water


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

buttermilk


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

halibut


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## Gr3iz

tissues


----------



## 2twenty2

spanish onion


----------



## Gr3iz

Nabisco cracker


----------



## 2twenty2

🌶 red peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

salted pretzel


----------



## 2twenty2

lemon meringue pie


----------



## Gr3iz

Eskimo Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

sherbet


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## dotty999

tea bags


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp


----------



## dotty999

pickle


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## Gr3iz

lollipop


----------



## dotty999

pears


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar substitute


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dogs

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

toasted almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

strained peas


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian salad dressing.

I think I will fall asleep tonight while watching TV in bed rather than at my desk in front of a computer monitor. LoL Good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin

G'night pal!


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## Gr3iz

shampoo


----------



## 2twenty2

oranges


----------



## Gr3iz

strawberry jam


----------



## 2twenty2

molasses


----------



## Gr3iz

soap


----------



## dotty999

plaice


----------



## Gr3iz

extra wide egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced rye bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dusting spray


----------



## dotty999

yams


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

herbs


----------



## 2twenty2

sausage roll


----------



## cwwozniak

linguini


----------



## 2twenty2

Italian sausages


----------



## Gr3iz

salad dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

grapefruit


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

Empire apples


----------



## 2twenty2

seedless watermelon


----------



## Gr3iz

non-fat coffee creamer


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

basil


----------



## dotty999

lemonade


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## dotty999

dill


----------



## Gr3iz

licorice stick


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

Entenmann's pastries


----------



## cwwozniak

sirloin steak

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

kielbasa


----------



## Gr3iz

acetone

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

eat-more candy bar


----------



## cwwozniak

rum


----------



## 2twenty2

mushrooms


----------



## Gr3iz

Swiss chard


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## 2twenty2

peanut butter


----------



## Gr3iz

rubber band


----------



## 2twenty2

diet cola


----------



## cwwozniak

acidophilus yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

scallions


----------



## cwwozniak

seedless watermelon


----------



## 2twenty2

no yolk egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

scouring pad


----------



## Gr3iz

Drano


----------



## 2twenty2

oreo's


----------



## cwwozniak

solid white tuna in water


----------



## Gr3iz

red delicious apples


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rice-a-roni


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream cup

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

*pink* lemonade


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! chewing gum


----------



## cwwozniak

mango


----------



## Gr3iz

olive oil


----------



## cwwozniak

light beer


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb


----------



## dotty999

broccoli


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cubes


----------



## 2twenty2

squash soup


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## cwwozniak

treacle


----------



## Gr3iz

extra wide egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

soy sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## dotty999

dates


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## Gr3iz

Milky Way


----------



## cwwozniak

yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

Nabob


----------



## Gr3iz

baby food


----------



## 2twenty2

doughnuts


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam


----------



## 2twenty2

meat


----------



## Gr3iz

three bean salad


----------



## 2twenty2

double chocolate ice cream


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

tissues


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

extra wide egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

sausage roll


----------



## Gr3iz

lasagna


----------



## 2twenty2

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

rigatoni


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream sandwich


----------



## Gr3iz

Halloween candy


----------



## 2twenty2

yellow peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

seasoned salt


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter egg dye kit


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

tape


----------



## 2twenty2

eat-more candy bar


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry tart


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## cwwozniak

ketchup


----------



## 2twenty2

pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

greens


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

halibut


----------



## 2twenty2

tilapia


----------



## Gr3iz

albacore tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

angel cake


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

shredded wheat


----------



## Gr3iz

Tums


----------



## 2twenty2

S'mores


----------



## Gr3iz

sauerkraut


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

iodized salt


----------



## 2twenty2

tin foil


----------



## Gr3iz

leg of lamb


----------



## RT

Benton's Bacon

(which is available at the local liquor store, but not at any local grocery market  )


----------



## 2twenty2

Nutter Butter peanut butter biscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pepperoni


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

hothouse tomatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

salsa


----------



## 2twenty2

albacore tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

Alka Seltzer


----------



## 2twenty2

rice cakes


----------



## Gr3iz

salad tongs


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

honey


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

maraschino cherries


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

playing cards


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

haddock


----------



## 2twenty2

king crab


----------



## cwwozniak

baked beans

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

snow crab


----------



## Gr3iz

butter


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

hairpin


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

anchovies


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet corn


----------



## Gr3iz

Nabisco cookies


----------



## 2twenty2

Shredded wheat


----------



## Gr3iz

thread


----------



## 2twenty2

diet soda


----------



## Gr3iz

allspice


----------



## 2twenty2

eat-more candy bar


----------



## cwwozniak

red food coloring


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger


----------



## cwwozniak

rye bread

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dried fruit


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## Gr3iz

cauliflower


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

ground beef


----------



## 2twenty2

flowers


----------



## cwwozniak

safflower oil


----------



## dotty999

lemonade


----------



## cwwozniak

English breakfast tea


----------



## 2twenty2

albacore


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

red banana


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## 2twenty2

neopolitan ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mascarpone


----------



## 2twenty2

egg yolk separator


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bagel


----------



## cwwozniak

lasagna


----------



## Gr3iz

applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

stew


----------



## cwwozniak

water chestnuts


----------



## 2twenty2

sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

European style butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rice flour


----------



## Gr3iz

recipe book


----------



## 2twenty2

kale salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dried papaya

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

apple turnover


----------



## cwwozniak

russet potato


----------



## 2twenty2

orange juice


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## Gr3iz

tofu


----------



## cwwozniak

unsalted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

red wine


----------



## 2twenty2

eat-more candy bar


----------



## cwwozniak

rapid-rise yeast


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## dotty999

kidney beans


----------



## cwwozniak

salami 

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

ice cream, Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

maple syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

purple hull peas


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet corn


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## Gr3iz

extra wide egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

safron


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## 2twenty2

apple tart


----------



## Gr3iz

towel


----------



## 2twenty2

lanolin shampoo


----------



## Gr3iz

oleo


----------



## 2twenty2

orange pekoe tea


----------



## cwwozniak

Arabica bean coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pears


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

hot dog bun


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

nutella


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover 

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

ground beef


----------



## 2twenty2

flour


----------



## Gr3iz

rigatoni


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

melon


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

silver polish


----------



## 2twenty2

hand sanitizer


----------



## Gr3iz

rug shampooer


----------



## cwwozniak

rigatoni pasta


----------



## 2twenty2

almond cookie


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach salad


----------



## Gr3iz

diaper rash cream


----------



## 2twenty2

mouse trap


----------



## Gr3iz

potato peeler


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

garbage bag


----------



## 2twenty2

gelatin


----------



## cwwozniak

natural casing hot dog


----------



## 2twenty2

ground beef


----------



## Gr3iz

fried okra


----------



## 2twenty2

apple turnover


----------



## cwwozniak

rice wine


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

half-and-half

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fillets


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## 2twenty2

strawberry jam


----------



## Gr3iz

mango


----------



## 2twenty2

orange pekoe tea


----------



## Gr3iz

Alka-Seltzer


----------



## 2twenty2

roast


----------



## Gr3iz

Texas toast


----------



## 2twenty2

toasted almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

salad tongs


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar-free cola


----------



## 2twenty2

albacore


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin


----------



## Gr3iz

napkins


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

Eskimo Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

tuna


----------



## cwwozniak

apple butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

ground black pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

red banana


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot nectar

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

red onion


----------



## Gr3iz

nectarine


----------



## cwwozniak

elbow macaroni

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

iced tea


----------



## cwwozniak

anise


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad

Greetings!


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

Tums


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

fudge brownies


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

halibut


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## 2twenty2

grape jelly


----------



## Gr3iz

yellow onion


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

extra wide egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

single-serve pudding cup


----------



## 2twenty2

pastrami


----------



## cwwozniak

iced doughnut


----------



## 2twenty2

thin sliced bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dried fruit


----------



## 2twenty2

tulip bulbs


----------



## Gr3iz

steak sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

economy size laundry detergent


----------



## Gr3iz

trout


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

apple pie


----------



## 2twenty2

egg whites


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## 2twenty2

red banana


----------



## cwwozniak

almond milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## 2twenty2

mushrooms


----------



## Gr3iz

spoon


----------



## cwwozniak

non-dairy coffee creamer


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

hash browns


----------



## Gr3iz

sour cream


----------



## 2twenty2

melon


----------



## cwwozniak

Neapolitan ice cream

Hi 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

mushroom soup


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut butter

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

refried beans


----------



## Gr3iz

skillet


----------



## cwwozniak

toilet paper

Hi, 2t2 and Mark


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

green tea


----------



## 2twenty2

almonds


----------



## HOBOcs

saltine crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

tilapia


----------



## 2twenty2

almond milk


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasa


----------



## cwwozniak

acai berry sorbet


----------



## 2twenty2

twisters


----------



## cwwozniak

sanitizing gel


----------



## 2twenty2

light bulb


----------



## cwwozniak

bacon


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts and bolts (snack)


----------



## cwwozniak

sharp cheddar cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

Milk Duds


----------



## cwwozniak

soap scum remover


----------



## Gr3iz

Rice Krispies


----------



## 2twenty2

shreddies


----------



## Gr3iz

snack


----------



## 2twenty2

ketchup


----------



## Gr3iz

pistachio nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

slow-cooker liner


----------



## Gr3iz

razor blades


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## 2twenty2

mince meat


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## 2twenty2

clam chowder


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe tomatoes


----------



## dotty999

rusk


----------



## 2twenty2

steak sauce


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

spam


----------



## cwwozniak

meat tenderizer


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

ground beef


----------



## dotty999

fish


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pepper


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

banana


----------



## dotty999

artichoke


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

runner beans


----------



## Gr3iz

salted butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

blueberry muffin


----------



## cwwozniak

niacin supplement


----------



## dotty999

tofu


----------



## Gr3iz

ugli fruit


----------



## dotty999

treacle


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

extra wide egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

macaroni


----------



## cwwozniak

Irish whiskey


----------



## dotty999

yams


----------



## Gr3iz

salmon


----------



## dotty999

nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger


----------



## Gr3iz

red pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

rice chex cereal


----------



## Gr3iz

linen tablecloth


----------



## 2twenty2

hogs feet


----------



## Gr3iz

tongs


----------



## Panzer4

soup


----------



## 2twenty2

pomegranate


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## 2twenty2

lasagna


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## 2twenty2

apple crisp


----------



## Gr3iz

pecan


----------



## 2twenty2

nine pepperoni


----------



## dotty999

ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

maraschino cherries


----------



## Gr3iz

sour cream


----------



## 2twenty2

mushroom soup


----------



## Gr3iz

peas and carrots


----------



## 2twenty2

smoked sausages


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## Gr3iz

Merlot


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ginger ale


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

ginger ale

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad sandwich 

Hey pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

ham and bean soup


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cube tray


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

mustard


----------



## 2twenty2

date squares


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## RT

Nuts, dry roasted


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

oranges


----------



## Gr3iz

succotash


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

razor blades


----------



## 2twenty2

spam


----------



## Gr3iz

mineral water


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## 2twenty2

shredded wheat


----------



## dotty999

tangerine


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## dotty999

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

truffles


----------



## dotty999

salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock


----------



## cwwozniak

knackwurst


----------



## Gr3iz

trash bags

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

spinach

And a Happy Hump Day to you, Mark! Does Wednesday still count as hump day for a four day workweek?


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog

Well, as every day is a holiday for me, it's hard to keep track ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

grapes


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin roast


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

saltines


----------



## 2twenty2

squash soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pretzel


----------



## 2twenty2

limes


----------



## Gr3iz

slaw


----------



## 2twenty2

watermelon


----------



## dotty999

noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

saccharin


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## Gr3iz

salsa


----------



## 2twenty2

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

red delicious apples


----------



## 2twenty2

salmon


----------



## cwwozniak

New York strip steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasa


----------



## 2twenty2

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

sorghum syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

peanut butter


----------



## cwwozniak

radicchio

Good morning, 2t2.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

octopus


----------



## cwwozniak

super-soft toilet paper


----------



## Gr3iz

rump roast


----------



## 2twenty2

tarragon


----------



## cwwozniak

non-alcoholic beer


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## cwwozniak

natural casing beef frankfurter


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## RT

synthetic items (no refrigeration required


----------



## Gr3iz

sponge cake


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam


----------



## cwwozniak

marinated pork loin


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## 2twenty2

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

grapefruit 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

talcum powder


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen French fries


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## dotty999

muesli


----------



## 2twenty2

Icing sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

radish


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

milk of magnesia


----------



## 2twenty2

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

red wine vinegar


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## 2twenty2

sliced cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

extra wide egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

shampoo


----------



## 2twenty2

onions


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Pineapple spears


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## dotty999

noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

slab of ribs

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

slaw


----------



## Gr3iz

slew


----------



## 2twenty2

"slew" ?


----------



## cwwozniak

water chestnuts



2twenty2 said:


> "slew" ?


I thought the same thing. Maybe Mark thought he was in the Word List Game.


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> water chestnuts
> 
> *I thought the same thing. Maybe Mark thought he was in the **Word List Game.*




soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pastry flour


----------



## Gr3iz

Doh!?!

rice cakes


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss chard


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## dotty999

sushi


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream bar


----------



## Gr3iz

rum cake


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

tapioca


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot


----------



## Gr3iz

Tropicana OJ


----------



## cwwozniak

jalapeno


----------



## 2twenty2

onion soup


----------



## cwwozniak

potato chips


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

hot peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

sarsaparilla


----------



## 2twenty2

alcohol free beer


----------



## Gr3iz

root beer


----------



## cwwozniak

round steak


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## HOBOcs

Tilapia


----------



## Gr3iz

Almond Joy


----------



## dotty999

yoghurt


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## cwwozniak

panko bread crumbs


----------



## Gr3iz

split pea soup


----------



## dotty999

pearl barley


----------



## Gr3iz

yellow onions


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## Gr3iz

mozzarella


----------



## dotty999

aspic


----------



## cwwozniak

cauliflower


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

butternut squash


----------



## 2twenty2

halibut


----------



## Gr3iz

thyme


----------



## dotty999

edam cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

Armour bacon


----------



## cwwozniak

nonpareil sprinkles


----------



## Gr3iz

soda


----------



## dotty999

apple juice


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

melon


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

ginger


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cube tray


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow mustard


----------



## dotty999

dairy cream


----------



## cwwozniak

marshmallows


----------



## dotty999

spam


----------



## 2twenty2

macaroon


----------



## Gr3iz

noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

sauerkraut


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin


----------



## Gr3iz

Nutter Butter


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey


----------



## 2twenty2

..?


----------



## HOBOcs

Hmmmm Mark?!

I'll continue from Chuck's "Roast Beef"

Frozen Yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

Triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

I have no idea where that came from! Must've been aliens ... ;-)

salami


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry sherbet


----------



## cwwozniak

turnip


----------



## Gr3iz

parsnip


----------



## cwwozniak

pink Himalayan salt


----------



## Gr3iz

Wait! What? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

soy milk 🤮


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked salmon

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

nut brittle


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair

Hey guys!


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## 2twenty2

halibut


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric


----------



## 2twenty2

cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## 2twenty2

muskmelon


----------



## cwwozniak

non-stick cooking spray

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

macaroni salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Draino


----------



## dotty999

olive oil


----------



## Gr3iz

large eggs


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

string


----------



## cwwozniak

ground black pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

rotisserie chicken


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

grapes


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

haddock


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasi


----------



## 2twenty2

ice


----------



## Gr3iz

energy drinks


----------



## cwwozniak

spumoni ice cream

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

marshmallows


----------



## cwwozniak

solid-pack canned tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

almond cake and pastry filling


----------



## Gr3iz

gravy mix


----------



## 2twenty2

Xtra hot sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## 2twenty2

Nabisco cookies


----------



## cwwozniak

sharp cheddar cheese spread


----------



## Gr3iz

delicatessen


----------



## dotty999

noodles


----------



## HOBOcs

Sardines

Evening Ms Dotty


----------



## dotty999

soup


----------



## 2twenty2

plant based hamburg


----------



## Gr3iz

grits


----------



## cwwozniak

Sicilian style frozen pizza

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

ant & roach spray

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

yeast


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

red peppers


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry jam

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

mayo


----------



## Gr3iz

oregano


----------



## dotty999

oranges


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

homestyle meatloaf


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen peas


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet tea

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

applesauce

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

spare ribs


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked turkey leg


----------



## 2twenty2

graham crackers


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

effervescent antacid tablets


----------



## 2twenty2

smoked salmon


----------



## cwwozniak

nutrient bar


----------



## dotty999

red pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## RT

to-mah-toe


----------



## cwwozniak

escargots (S-car-goes)


----------



## Gr3iz

Sprite Zero


----------



## 2twenty2

olive oil


----------



## dotty999

lemonade


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dried figs


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## dotty999

herbs


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

paper towels


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

Fig Newtons


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

rum


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## dotty999

iceberg lettuce


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## dotty999

milk


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

Maraschino cherries


----------



## dotty999

spam


----------



## Gr3iz

maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

purple grapes


----------



## Gr3iz

smoked salmon


----------



## 2twenty2

nut cluster


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

brewer's yeast


----------



## dotty999

trifle


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

rump roast


----------



## cwwozniak

toaster strudel


----------



## Gr3iz

lighter fluid


----------



## cwwozniak

diet cola


----------



## Gr3iz

aluminum foil


----------



## dotty999

lemonade


----------



## Gr3iz

energy bar


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

baked goods


----------



## dotty999

stilton cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dried dog food


----------



## dotty999

donut


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

ghost pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

ripe olives


----------



## Gr3iz

Seven-Up


----------



## dotty999

pearl barley


----------



## Gr3iz

yellow mustard


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## Gr3iz

egg nog


----------



## dotty999

gravy mix


----------



## cwwozniak

xantham gum 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

milk of magnesia


----------



## cwwozniak

aluminum foil


----------



## Gr3iz

lactose free ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mushrooms


----------



## Gr3iz

sweet corn


----------



## cwwozniak

natural casing hot dog


----------



## Gr3iz

groceries


----------



## dotty999

steak


----------



## cwwozniak

knife sharpener


----------



## Gr3iz

red cabbage


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## dotty999

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## cwwozniak

solid pack canned tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

Alpha Bits


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow


----------



## cwwozniak

wisteria scented bath soap


----------



## Gr3iz

pear


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

banana


----------



## dotty999

almond paste


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

halva


----------



## Gr3iz

applesauce


----------



## cwwozniak

European style butter

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

red pepper

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rum balls


----------



## dotty999

swiss roll


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon scented dish soap


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## cwwozniak

apple fritter


----------



## Gr3iz

roast beef


----------



## dotty999

fish cake


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

swede

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad sandwich


----------



## dotty999

horseradish sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

eclair


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## dotty999

muesli


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian salad dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

green goddess salad dressing


----------



## dotty999

gravy mix


----------



## cwwozniak

XXX fine confectioners sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry Jell-O


----------



## cwwozniak

onion soup


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

sorghum


----------



## Gr3iz

mackerel


----------



## cwwozniak

Limburger cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

Entenmann's pastries


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## dotty999

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut


----------



## dotty999

teacake


----------



## Gr3iz

extra wide egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

semolina


----------



## Gr3iz

apples


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

mayonnaise


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## dotty999

honey


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## dotty999

treacle


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## cwwozniak

edible gold leaf


----------



## dotty999

flan base


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll wrappers


----------



## dotty999

sago


----------



## Gr3iz

orange soda


----------



## dotty999

artichoke


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## dotty999

dates


----------



## cwwozniak

safron 

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

ground pork


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasi

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day! The chat is supposed to be text for the first hour or so today. C'mon down!


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream cup

Good afternoon, Mark, and a happy hump day to you, too!


----------



## Gr3iz

pimento


----------



## cwwozniak

olive oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon


----------



## cwwozniak

non-chlorine bleach


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock


----------



## dotty999

kipper


----------



## cwwozniak

red grapes

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

swede

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

energy bar


----------



## cwwozniak

rum


----------



## dotty999

mustard pickle


----------



## Gr3iz

electric knife


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam


----------



## dotty999

mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

milk chocolate bar


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

balsamic vinegar


----------



## Gr3iz

red onion


----------



## cwwozniak

nectarine nectar

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes

Back atcha pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot


----------



## dotty999

tartar sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

elderberry jam


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

extension cord


----------



## cwwozniak

daikon radish


----------



## dotty999

hash browns


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

Maraschino cherry


----------



## dotty999

yellowfin tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

ginger


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## cwwozniak

shampoo


----------



## Gr3iz

onion rings


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream

Good morning, Mark and Hello, Dotty!!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mexican food

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

diet cola


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

apple fritter


----------



## Gr3iz

red grapes


----------



## cwwozniak

shredded cheddar cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

extra wide egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked salmon


----------



## dotty999

newspaper


----------



## cwwozniak

red onion


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

garam masala


----------



## Gr3iz

apricot


----------



## dotty999

treacle


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

salami


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cube tray


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tomatillo


----------



## Gr3iz

oregano


----------



## cwwozniak

orange pekoe tea


----------



## dotty999

artichoke


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad sandwich


----------



## cwwozniak

hot dog bun


----------



## Gr3iz

Nutella


----------



## dotty999

artichoke


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## dotty999

milk


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## dotty999

tripe


----------



## Gr3iz

extra wide egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

sauerkraut

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow sweet corn (can't find it on the cob around here. It's all bi-color)


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy creamer


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock


----------



## dotty999

kippers


----------



## Gr3iz

strawberries


----------



## cwwozniak

seedless watermelon


----------



## dotty999

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

sandwich meat


----------



## dotty999

treacle


----------



## Gr3iz

egg nog


----------



## dotty999

gammon steak


----------



## cwwozniak

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

semolina wheat flour


----------



## Gr3iz

red pepper


----------



## dotty999

raspberry jam


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow


----------



## dotty999

waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

stone-ground mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

diced peaches


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

Romaine lettuce


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## cwwozniak

adobo seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tri-color rotini


----------



## dotty999

ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries


----------



## Gr3iz

sorghum


----------



## cwwozniak

melon baller


----------



## Gr3iz

ravioli


----------



## cwwozniak

Icelandic cod


----------



## Gr3iz

duck


----------



## cwwozniak

knockwurst


----------



## Gr3iz

tofu


----------



## cwwozniak

ultrafiltered milk


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasa


----------



## dotty999

arctic roll


----------



## Gr3iz

lentils


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nonpareils


----------



## cwwozniak

simple syrup


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## dotty999

aspic


----------



## cwwozniak

cake flour


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe peaches


----------



## dotty999

semolina


----------



## Gr3iz

AsperCreme


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll wrappers


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pineapple slices


----------



## cwwozniak

snow cone syrup


----------



## dotty999

plaice


----------



## cwwozniak

eye of round roast

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## cwwozniak

potato chips


----------



## Gr3iz

sherbet


----------



## dotty999

tripe


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

rum flavoring


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## cwwozniak

titanium razor blades


----------



## Gr3iz

sour cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mushroom gravy packet


----------



## Gr3iz

tin foil


----------



## dotty999

lemonade


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dried lima beans

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

stir fry meat


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

grapes


----------



## dotty999

swiss roll


----------



## Gr3iz

lentil soup


----------



## dotty999

pork sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

eggnog


----------



## Gr3iz

General Mills cereal


----------



## dotty999

lemonade


----------



## cwwozniak

edible gold leaf

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

trail mix bar


----------



## Gr3iz

rubber gloves


----------



## RT

Something you've never tried before...


----------



## Gr3iz

escargot (that qualifies for me!)


----------



## RT

That maybe in a can at the gourmet store, had in a restaurant = (meh)
In supermarket game I'd go with (to be safe)
your fav
Tomato


----------



## Gr3iz

onion


----------



## cwwozniak

nonfat yogurt

Hi, Mark andRandy!


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

cold cuts party tray


----------



## dotty999

yellow mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

elderberry


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

milk of magnesia


----------



## cwwozniak

Asian pear


----------



## Gr3iz

roast beef


----------



## RT

Four fifths of a pound of Feta cheese


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> radish


Dotty might not have seen my peculiar previous post, which would indicate the next item begin with "e"
but I'll go ahead with her response and say:

horseradish


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog buns


----------



## cwwozniak

sloe gin


----------



## RT

Navel oranges


----------



## dotty999

sushi


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

ginseng tea


----------



## Gr3iz

applesauce


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

salmon


----------



## dotty999

naan bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dark chocolate candy bar


----------



## dotty999

raisins


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin roast


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## Gr3iz

parsnip


----------



## cwwozniak

persimmon


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## dotty999

treacle


----------



## RT

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon-scented furniture polish

Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

High calorie sweets

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet corn

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy creamer


----------



## cwwozniak

ramen noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

skirt steak


----------



## cwwozniak

kitchen towel


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon-pepper seasoning


----------



## dotty999

grapefruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tapioca pudding


----------



## RT

grapes


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry jam


----------



## dotty999

muesli


----------



## Gr3iz

icing


----------



## cwwozniak

ginger snap cookies


----------



## Gr3iz

sardines


----------



## RT

sugar in the raw


----------



## Gr3iz

wax beans


----------



## RT

several varieties of cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

everything bagel

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

liver


----------



## cwwozniak

ranch salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## RT

Tomatoes

Hello Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked paprika


----------



## RT

anything sweet on sale


----------



## cwwozniak

egg rolls


----------



## RT

smoked salmon


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat coffee creamer


----------



## RT

rashers of high fat bacon

( because Chuck said non-fat stuff  )


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## dotty999

sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

rhubarb


----------



## dotty999

bread


----------



## cwwozniak

daikon radish


----------



## RT

horseradish


----------



## Gr3iz

half and half


----------



## cwwozniak

flat iron steak 

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tangy Italian salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

giant economy size container of laundry detergent


----------



## dotty999

tofu


----------



## Gr3iz

ugli fruit


----------



## RT

two quarters, a dime and three pennies after paying fot one bag of stuff with a $100 bill ;(


----------



## Gr3iz

lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad



RT said:


> two quarters, a dime and three pennies after paying fot one bag of stuff with a $100 bill ;(


Back in my younger days I could walk into a grocery store with $25 and walk out with 6 Porterhouse steaks, 2 chickens, a case of beer, 5 bottles of wine, 2 loaves of bread, and a gallon of milk. Can't do that today. Too many darn cameras.


----------



## RT

doughnuts



cwwozniak said:


> Can't do that today. Too many darn cameras


And I felt guilty about a little tube of Sweet Tarts that wasn't scanned


----------



## Gr3iz

syrup


----------



## cwwozniak

papaya


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet tea


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

natural casing weiners


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kale


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## RT

soy sauce

(@dotty999 not just "sauce" )


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

rapid rise yeast

Hi, Randy!


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

salami


----------



## dotty999

iced bun


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

relish


----------



## dotty999

herbal tea


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## dotty999

almond biscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

sauerkraut


----------



## 2twenty2

tea


----------



## Gr3iz

aloe cream


----------



## dotty999

marshmallow


----------



## 2twenty2

water chestnuts


----------



## RT

sharp Cheddar cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

bologna


----------



## 2twenty2

artichoke


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## 2twenty2

marshmallows


----------



## Gr3iz

sardines


----------



## 2twenty2

sesame seed oil


----------



## Gr3iz

linseed oil


----------



## 2twenty2

laundry detergent


----------



## Gr3iz

talc


----------



## 2twenty2

cucumber salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

greens


----------



## cwwozniak

soap


----------



## 2twenty2

plastic bottle brush


----------



## Gr3iz

heavy cream


----------



## 2twenty2

macadamia nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## dotty999

teacake


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

Maraschino cherry


----------



## 2twenty2

yeast


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato


----------



## 2twenty2

olive oil


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hot pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

rosehips tea


----------



## 2twenty2

almond flavoured instant coffee


----------



## Gr3iz

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow


----------



## 2twenty2

wheatabix cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

low fat Greek yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

thin sliced cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

Nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel


----------



## dotty999

lemon tea


----------



## 2twenty2

apple crisp


----------



## Gr3iz

pistachio ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

mushroom soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pizza


----------



## 2twenty2

almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

stir fry meat


----------



## dotty999

tomato sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

egg whites


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## 2twenty2

ice


----------



## dotty999

eclair


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bagel


----------



## dotty999

limes


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

Hamburger Helper


----------



## cwwozniak

red licorice whip


----------



## dotty999

pepper


----------



## RT

Rib-eye steak


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Danish


----------



## 2twenty2

hot sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

nestea


----------



## Gr3iz

Alka-Seltzer


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grits


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog


----------



## cwwozniak

ground beef


----------



## Gr3iz

figs


----------



## cwwozniak

single-serve pudding cup


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut butter


----------



## cwwozniak

rice wine


----------



## Gr3iz

energy bar


----------



## cwwozniak

rye bread


----------



## 2twenty2

diced onion


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

string beans


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet corn


----------



## Gr3iz

new potatoes


----------



## dotty999

spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pepper


----------



## RT

rice kripsie treats


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato juice


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

soda bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## dotty999

tea cake


----------



## cwwozniak

European style butter

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

baker's yeast


----------



## dotty999

tangerines


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

halibut


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

t-bone steak


----------



## Gr3iz

Kellogg's cereal

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

lemon tarts


----------



## cwwozniak

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cherry pie


----------



## Gr3iz

Eskimo Pies


----------



## 2twenty2

Silk dark chocolate almond


----------



## Gr3iz

diced ham


----------



## cwwozniak

marshmallows


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffins


----------



## cwwozniak

scented facial tissue


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## cwwozniak

macaroni salad

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chick!

dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

Greek style yogurt


----------



## Gr3iz

toilet paper


----------



## cwwozniak

robusta coffee


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

salad kit


----------



## cwwozniak

taco shells


----------



## 2twenty2

sponge


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## cwwozniak

medium size eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam


----------



## dotty999

mackerel fillet


----------



## 2twenty2

toilet paper


----------



## dotty999

red onions


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

2twenty2 said:


> thyme





dotty999 said:


> unsalted butter


???

Going with 2twenty2's last correct entry ...

English muffin


----------



## Gr3iz

Nutella


----------



## 2twenty2

(Chuck)Salt - Thyme(Me)

I don't see what I did wrong?


----------



## Gr3iz

Easy knuck. It looks like Dotty may have put an erroneous entry in there, then deleted it ... You did nuttin' wrong.


----------



## 2twenty2

I thought something didn't look right.

apples


----------



## Gr3iz

syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

pomegranate


----------



## cwwozniak

effervescent denture cleanser tablets


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

ham salad


----------



## Gr3iz

diapers


----------



## cwwozniak

salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## 2twenty2

Thai sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

diet pop


----------



## cwwozniak

popcorn


----------



## 2twenty2

natural bacon


----------



## cwwozniak

nicotine gum


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

salad dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

ginseng tea


----------



## 2twenty2

almond coffee


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

tarragon


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar-free root beer


----------



## Gr3iz

red pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

rigatoni


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian salad dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger


----------



## Gr3iz

relish


----------



## 2twenty2

haddock


----------



## dotty999

kitchen roll


----------



## 2twenty2

lasagna


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

stout beer


----------



## Gr3iz

riblets


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## dotty999

muesli


----------



## 2twenty2

iceberg lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

strawberry jam


----------



## dotty999

muesli


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mushrooms


----------



## dotty999

sushi


----------



## 2twenty2

icing sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry soda


----------



## 2twenty2

asparagus


----------



## dotty999

syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

plantain


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

stir fry chicken


----------



## 2twenty2

non-dairy creamer


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

beer


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## 2twenty2

hot peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

smoked paprika


----------



## cwwozniak

apple pie filling


----------



## 2twenty2

garbage bags


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## dotty999

almond paste


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## cwwozniak

mild cheddar


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

ground sirloin


----------



## 2twenty2

no fat cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

eggroll


----------



## dotty999

lemonade


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

solid-pack canned tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## 2twenty2

apple peeler


----------



## Gr3iz

red wine


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

sausages


----------



## Gr3iz

sliced ham


----------



## 2twenty2

maraschino cherries


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

red snapper


----------



## cwwozniak

red onion


----------



## 2twenty2

nature valley granola bars


----------



## Gr3iz

straws


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

red potato


----------



## 2twenty2

orange pekoe tea


----------



## cwwozniak

asparagus


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich spread


----------



## dotty999

dover sole


----------



## 2twenty2

eclair


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

mashed potato powder


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

enriched white bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dates


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## 2twenty2

non dairy cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mushroom soup


----------



## 2twenty2

pie crust


----------



## Gr3iz

truffles


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pasta


----------



## 2twenty2

all-bran


----------



## cwwozniak

nutritional supplement

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

three cheese dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

grapeseed oil


----------



## 2twenty2

lasagna


----------



## cwwozniak

Asian pear


----------



## 2twenty2

rice krispies


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## Gr3iz

Boy, you must love that stuff! ;-)

Extra! gum


----------



## 2twenty2

milk buds


----------



## dotty999

sago pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## dotty999

tea bags


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## dotty999

hake


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

semolina


----------



## Gr3iz

anchovies


----------



## dotty999

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog


----------



## dotty999

golden syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

pine scented air freshener


----------



## dotty999

ravioli


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

meat tenderizer


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## 2twenty2

bleach


----------



## dotty999

honey


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## dotty999

muesli


----------



## 2twenty2

iron skillet


----------



## cwwozniak

tea infuser ball


----------



## Gr3iz

lard


----------



## dotty999

damsons


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock


----------



## dotty999

kitchen foil


----------



## 2twenty2

laundry detergent


----------



## dotty999

teabags


----------



## 2twenty2

soft margarine


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

thin sliced cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

eggroll wrappers


----------



## dotty999

salmon steak


----------



## cwwozniak

kiwi fruit


----------



## dotty999

trifle


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## dotty999

soda


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## dotty999

newspaper


----------



## 2twenty2

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffins


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

Hamburger Helper

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

aluminum foil


----------



## 2twenty2

laundry softener


----------



## Gr3iz

red pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

rust stain remover


----------



## dotty999

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

gelatin mold


----------



## dotty999

damson jam


----------



## cwwozniak

mushroom gravy packet


----------



## Gr3iz

trivet


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

mouse trap


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## cwwozniak

instant chocolate pudding

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ground pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef


----------



## 2twenty2

fly swatter


----------



## Gr3iz

ravioli


----------



## 2twenty2

inniskillin wine


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

desiccated coconut


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## 2twenty2

pear


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry


----------



## 2twenty2

yellow pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

rapid rise yeast


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## 2twenty2

parsnip


----------



## dotty999

peach


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## dotty999

marzipan


----------



## cwwozniak

natural casing hot dog

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

gravy mix

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

xanthan gum


----------



## dotty999

matches


----------



## 2twenty2

salt


----------



## cwwozniak

twine


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

salisbury steak frozen dinner


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## 2twenty2

beets


----------



## dotty999

spam


----------



## Gr3iz

Malt Balls


----------



## dotty999

saffron


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

Swiss cheese

Hi, Mark and Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles

Good evening Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

shortbread cookie


----------



## 2twenty2

egg whites


----------



## cwwozniak

solid-pack canned tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

all purpose flour


----------



## cwwozniak

rubber gloves

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

smoked herring


----------



## cwwozniak

green sweet pepper

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream sandwich


----------



## cwwozniak

hot dog buns


----------



## dotty999

salt


----------



## cwwozniak

toasted coconut


----------



## dotty999

tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey


----------



## dotty999

yams


----------



## Gr3iz

sauerkraut


----------



## 2twenty2

thick sliced bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## 2twenty2

powdered laundry detergent


----------



## dotty999

teacake


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## dotty999

saffron


----------



## Gr3iz

nonfat yogurt


----------



## dotty999

tea bags


----------



## Gr3iz

strawberries


----------



## dotty999

spam


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

tomatillo


----------



## Gr3iz

oregano


----------



## cwwozniak

onion soup

I have a few evening chores to finish up. In case I don't get back on the computer, Good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

palm oil

I've got to get up early, so I'll say good night as well, my friend ...


----------



## dotty999

lettuce


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

milk of magnesia


----------



## 2twenty2

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe watermelon


----------



## 2twenty2

nanaimo bar


----------



## cwwozniak

rainbow trout

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

egg separator


----------



## 2twenty2

rice cooker


----------



## cwwozniak

rice vinegar


----------



## Gr3iz

roast beef


----------



## dotty999

fish


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## dotty999

muesli


----------



## 2twenty2

ice


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice


----------



## cwwozniak

enhanced water

I suspect the thing that gets most enhanced is the manufacturer's bottom line.


----------



## Gr3iz

refried beans


----------



## cwwozniak

sofrito


----------



## 2twenty2

onion


----------



## cwwozniak

non-dairy coffee creamer


----------



## 2twenty2

red onion


----------



## cwwozniak

nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

red cabbage


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## 2twenty2

munchies


----------



## cwwozniak

spumoni style ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

mushroom broth


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dogs


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich spread


----------



## cwwozniak

dried figs 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

spam


----------



## cwwozniak

macaroni


----------



## 2twenty2

icing sugar


----------



## cwwozniak

red food coloring


----------



## Gr3iz

grape soda


----------



## 2twenty2

aged cheddar


----------



## Gr3iz

red delicious apples


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen fried chicken


----------



## dotty999

noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

seedless watermelon


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat powdered milk

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

kellogg's corn flakes


----------



## Gr3iz

summer squash


----------



## 2twenty2

hot peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## 2twenty2

Italian style bread


----------



## Gr3iz

_Daisy_ cottage cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

European style butter

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

rum cake

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

salsa


----------



## 2twenty2

almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

sauerbraten


----------



## dotty999

noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

salted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

refrigerator magnet


----------



## dotty999

torch battery


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

mango


----------



## dotty999

olives


----------



## Gr3iz

string beans


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## dotty999

horseradish sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## Gr3iz

plums


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach salad


----------



## cwwozniak

daiquiri mix


----------



## 2twenty2

xoconostle


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream scoop


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## 2twenty2

almond joy


----------



## dotty999

yams


----------



## Gr3iz

squid


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tofu


----------



## 2twenty2

unsalted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## 2twenty2

strawberry jam


----------



## cwwozniak

melon baller


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry Jell-O


----------



## 2twenty2

onion rings


----------



## Gr3iz

stir fry beef


----------



## 2twenty2

frozen yogurt


----------



## dotty999

tripe


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

English Muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

StarKist tuna


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot nectar 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grits


----------



## 2twenty2

sausage


----------



## Gr3iz

elbow macaroni


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream bar


----------



## Gr3iz

red onion


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash


----------



## Gr3iz

honey


----------



## 2twenty2

yellow peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

Seven-Up


----------



## 2twenty2

pecan pie


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian salad dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger


----------



## cwwozniak

ruby red grapefruit


----------



## dotty999

tea bags


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

ham


----------



## 2twenty2

macadamia nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet tea


----------



## 2twenty2

almond milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kale


----------



## dotty999

energy drink


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## dotty999

treacle


----------



## Gr3iz

egg noodles


----------



## dotty999

sausage


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## dotty999

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

Now, sweetheart, one entry will be sufficient, thank you. I'll use your latest ... ;-)

talc


----------



## cwwozniak

cauliflower


----------



## Gr3iz

rubber bands


----------



## 2twenty2

sea salt


----------



## cwwozniak

toasted oats cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

limes


----------



## Gr3iz

Spaghetti-O's


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen corn


----------



## 2twenty2

non carbonated beverages


----------



## Gr3iz

starch


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## cwwozniak

mascarpone

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

edam


----------



## dotty999

milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

Eskimo Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

tilapia


----------



## cwwozniak

anchovy paste

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

endive


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra gum!

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

margarine


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

red potato


----------



## Gr3iz

okra

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

aluminum foil


----------



## 2twenty2

laundry detergent


----------



## cwwozniak

tartar sauce

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dried figs


----------



## dotty999

salami


----------



## 2twenty2

Italian sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

egg nog


----------



## 2twenty2

ground round


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## 2twenty2

sesame seed oil


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon pudding & pie filling


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger snaps


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## 2twenty2

non dairy creamer


----------



## cwwozniak

Roquefort cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## cwwozniak

Nova lox


----------



## Gr3iz

xanthan gum


----------



## cwwozniak

mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

Dr Pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

rye bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## 2twenty2

pea soup


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## 2twenty2

allspice


----------



## cwwozniak

European style butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## cwwozniak

ice


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry sherbet


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## cwwozniak

summer sausage


----------



## 2twenty2

eat-more candy bar


----------



## cwwozniak

rubber gloves


----------



## 2twenty2

soy sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dried mushrooms


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

spoon


----------



## cwwozniak

nectarine


----------



## 2twenty2

energy drink


----------



## cwwozniak

kiszka


----------



## dotty999

apple juice


----------



## cwwozniak

eggroll wrappers


----------



## 2twenty2

sour dough bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dinner rolls


----------



## 2twenty2

spanish onion


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho dip


----------



## 2twenty2

peanut butter


----------



## dotty999

ravioli


----------



## cwwozniak

iced donut

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

thyme


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rack of ribs


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin roast


----------



## cwwozniak

T-bone steak

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

thuringer


----------



## Gr3iz

roast beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog


----------



## 2twenty2

green pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

radicchio


----------



## 2twenty2

onion


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy creamer


----------



## 2twenty2

red snapper


----------



## cwwozniak

rice cakes


----------



## dotty999

spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## cwwozniak

mushroom soup


----------



## 2twenty2

pasta


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## 2twenty2

no fat cheese


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach lasagna


----------



## Gr3iz

apricot jam


----------



## dotty999

marmite


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

roasting pan


----------



## dotty999

noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

soap


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## 2twenty2

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

ribs


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

mustard


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tutti-frutti ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

mock chicken meat loaf


----------



## cwwozniak

freeze-dried coffee

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

2twenty2 said:


> mock chicken meat loaf


Oh now that sounds ... I guess the word has to be disgusting! ;-)

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> *Oh now that sounds ... I guess the word has to be disgusting! ;-)*
> 
> egg salad


It is. I tried it once and almost upchucked 

dates


----------



## Gr3iz

spoon


----------



## 2twenty2

nibs licorice


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip greens


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet corn

Good afternoon, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings, my friend!

nougat


----------



## cwwozniak

tapioca pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

glue


----------



## cwwozniak

elbow macaroni


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

ground beef


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen dinner


----------



## cwwozniak

round steak


----------



## lunarlander

Kikoman Sushi Soya Sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffins


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow


----------



## dotty999

waffles


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## dotty999

pickle


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

sausage link


----------



## 2twenty2

kellogg's corn flakes coating


----------



## cwwozniak

grated Parmesan cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

earl grey tea


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## 2twenty2

sea salt


----------



## dotty999

treacle


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## dotty999

semolina


----------



## 2twenty2

aged cheddar


----------



## Gr3iz

refried beans


----------



## 2twenty2

spiced cider


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

B - butter cookies


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

hot dog bun


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

nachos


----------



## cwwozniak

salted peanuts in shell

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

lentil soup


----------



## Gr3iz

parsley


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

mung beans


----------



## 2twenty2

sour dough bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dried beef


----------



## dotty999

fish


----------



## cwwozniak

humus


----------



## Gr3iz

sassafras tea

Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

almond joy candy bar


----------



## Gr3iz

running alcohol


----------



## cwwozniak

locally grown fresh produce


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

tea bags


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

honey


----------



## 2twenty2

yogurt


----------



## Gr3iz

tablecloth


----------



## cwwozniak

hot pad


----------



## Gr3iz

diapers


----------



## cwwozniak

sleep aid pills 

Good Night, Mark. I am yawning like I took a couple of those pills.


----------



## Gr3iz

squash

I was already on my way to bed at that time ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

mop


----------



## 2twenty2

peach jam


----------



## Gr3iz

Melba toast


----------



## dotty999

tea bags


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hand soap


----------



## 2twenty2

peanut butter


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

breakfast drink


----------



## 2twenty2

kale salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dried chives

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

lentil soup


----------



## Gr3iz

peaches

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

flour


----------



## cwwozniak

raspberry syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

pineapple rings


----------



## cwwozniak

single-serve ice cream cup

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pepperoni pizza 

Good evening pal! I think I need to be heading for bed soon ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

all bran


----------



## Gr3iz

Nestle's chocolate bar


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

ginger ale


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy creamer


----------



## 2twenty2

rosemary


----------



## Gr3iz

Yodels


----------



## 2twenty2

sugar donut


----------



## Gr3iz

tongue


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

turnip


----------



## 2twenty2

pickles


----------



## Gr3iz

sliced peaches


----------



## 2twenty2

sliced bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dark chocolate bar


----------



## 2twenty2

red cabbage


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

saltine crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti


----------



## Gr3iz

iceberg lettuce


----------



## 2twenty2

earl grey tea


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

avocado


----------



## Gr3iz

onion rings


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## 2twenty2

listerine


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large brown eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

salami


----------



## Gr3iz

ice tea mix


----------



## 2twenty2

xtra hot sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

sunflower seed oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lasagna


----------



## dotty999

artichoke


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

monkey bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## 2twenty2

marshmallows


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam


----------



## cwwozniak

maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

pears


----------



## cwwozniak

steak rub


----------



## 2twenty2

beets


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel fudge


----------



## 2twenty2

eat-more candy bar


----------



## Gr3iz

rubber bands


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bags


----------



## Gr3iz

salad tongs


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

Milky Way


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## 2twenty2

turkey


----------



## Gr3iz

yellow squash


----------



## 2twenty2

horse radish


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## 2twenty2

hot peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

sliced ham


----------



## cwwozniak

mild salsa


----------



## 2twenty2

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## Gr3iz

Nutty Buddy


----------



## cwwozniak

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

Milk Duds


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

RC Cola


----------



## cwwozniak

almond milk


----------



## dotty999

kitchen roll


----------



## Gr3iz

leavening agent


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

Seven-Up


----------



## 2twenty2

pastrami


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian bread


----------



## cwwozniak

daikon radish


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

melon


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

seltzer water


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

glazed ham


----------



## 2twenty2

mince meat pie


----------



## cwwozniak

eggnog

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

ginger ale


----------



## cwwozniak

evaporated milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kraft salad dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

golden mushroom soup


----------



## 2twenty2

pomegranate


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing hen


----------



## Gr3iz

napkins


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger buns


----------



## 2twenty2

salami


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

Mounds


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

French fries


----------



## 2twenty2

spoon size shredded wheat


----------



## cwwozniak

taco meat seasoning

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

green relish


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

knockwurst


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

thick sliced bacon


----------



## cwwozniak

natural vanilla extract


----------



## 2twenty2

taco shells


----------



## cwwozniak

safflower oil


----------



## 2twenty2

lemon pie


----------



## Gr3iz

Eskimo Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

apple


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tripe

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

egg salad sandwich


----------



## Gr3iz

Hamburger Helper


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## lunarlander

Ice cream!


----------



## 2twenty2

mango


----------



## Gr3iz

orange juice


----------



## 2twenty2

eat-more candy bar


----------



## Gr3iz

red grapes


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog


----------



## 2twenty2

ground round


----------



## Gr3iz

diced ham


----------



## 2twenty2

mince meat


----------



## Gr3iz

thyme


----------



## 2twenty2

ears of corn


----------



## Gr3iz

Nabisco cookies


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

red pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

rabbit meat


----------



## Gr3iz

tripe


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

strained peas


----------



## cwwozniak

soup bone

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

tiramisu


----------



## Gr3iz

ugli fruit

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

Skittles


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet-n-sour sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

mustard


----------



## 2twenty2

diced canned potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

stir fry beef


----------



## 2twenty2

foil wrap


----------



## Gr3iz

pickles


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

hamburger pickles

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

spanish onion


----------



## cwwozniak

non-clumping cat litter


----------



## Gr3iz

relish

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

horseradish


----------



## cwwozniak

ham salad

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dill pickles


----------



## cwwozniak

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey gravy


----------



## cwwozniak

yams


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing hen


----------



## Gr3iz

new potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

slow cooker liner


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

egg noodles

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

salt


----------



## cwwozniak

turkey breast

Hey, 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup


----------



## Gr3iz

parsley


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow mustard


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tea


----------



## 2twenty2

almond cookies


----------



## Gr3iz

smoked paprika


----------



## 2twenty2

almond joy


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

three cheese dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

glazed ham


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

maraschino cherry


----------



## 2twenty2

yellow pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

rapid rise yeast


----------



## 2twenty2

tide laundry soap


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## 2twenty2

apple strudel


----------



## Gr3iz

Lactaid


----------



## 2twenty2

diced onion


----------



## Gr3iz

nausea medicine


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

Tide laundry detergent


----------



## 2twenty2

three cheese dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

ginseng tea


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## 2twenty2

nondairy creamer


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## cwwozniak

nicotine patch


----------



## 2twenty2

house brand spices


----------



## Gr3iz

sweet corn


----------



## cwwozniak

navel orange


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## 2twenty2

spatula


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## 2twenty2

almonds


----------



## cwwozniak

sweetened condensed milk


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## cwwozniak

tamales


----------



## 2twenty2

strawberry cheese cake


----------



## cwwozniak

eggnog


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger snaps


----------



## Gr3iz

smoked salmon


----------



## cwwozniak

neapolitan ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mushrooms


----------



## cwwozniak

spaghetti

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## Gr3iz

iced cinnamon bun


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

no fat cottage cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

date squares


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread


----------



## Gr3iz

diced peaches

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

sponge


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## cwwozniak

New England clam chowder


----------



## Gr3iz

refried beans


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked Polish sausage


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

melon


----------



## 2twenty2

new potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

European style butter


----------



## 2twenty2

red snapper


----------



## cwwozniak

round steak


----------



## 2twenty2

king crab legs


----------



## Gr3iz

Wait a second! Back the truck up ... ;-)

potatoes --> European style butter ?????

smoked paprika


----------



## 2twenty2

alpha bits


----------



## Gr3iz

sour cream


----------



## 2twenty2

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

egg roll


----------



## 2twenty2

listerine


----------



## Gr3iz

egg nog


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger


----------



## Gr3iz

relish


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

mustard


----------



## 2twenty2

dates


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

hash browns


----------



## Gr3iz

salmon


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## Gr3iz

string beans


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach lasagna


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

rubber bands


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## 2twenty2

melon


----------



## cwwozniak

non-dairy coffee creamer


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry tart


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## cwwozniak

truffle infused olive oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lotion


----------



## cwwozniak

napkin holder


----------



## Gr3iz

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

ham glaze


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

sassafrass tea


----------



## Gr3iz

artisan lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

eggnog


----------



## 2twenty2

ground pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

raisin bread

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tumeric


----------



## 2twenty2

chips ahoy


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

eggrolls

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

sausage


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

mackerel


----------



## cwwozniak

lettuce keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

roast beef


----------



## 2twenty2

fillets of fish


----------



## Gr3iz

half gallon of milk


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops! 😮


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry knuck. I was going alphabetical ... <sigh>


----------



## 2twenty2

No problem 


kale


----------



## Gr3iz

Egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dates


----------



## Gr3iz

seasoned fries


----------



## 2twenty2

salad kit


----------



## Gr3iz

tea bags


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet tea

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

allspice


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffin

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam


----------



## 2twenty2

marshmallows


----------



## Gr3iz

straw


----------



## cwwozniak

whole wheat bread

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dog food

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tulip bulb


----------



## 2twenty2

biscuits


----------



## cwwozniak

Scotch whiskey


----------



## 2twenty2

yellowfin tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

applesauce


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dog food


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffle


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

soap


----------



## 2twenty2

peanuts


----------



## Gr3iz

strawberry jam


----------



## cwwozniak

muskmelon


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

stone crab


----------



## 2twenty2

bread


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet cherries


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

napkin holder


----------



## 2twenty2

red onion


----------



## Gr3iz

new potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

single serve gelatine cup

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

prunes


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mushrooms


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

half & half


----------



## 2twenty2

fresh fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

trail mix


----------



## 2twenty2

xtra hot sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## 2twenty2

mint


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna fish


----------



## 2twenty2

halibut


----------



## Gr3iz

toilet paper


----------



## cwwozniak

rotisserie chicken


----------



## Gr3iz

Nutter Butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

nectarine


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## cwwozniak

macaroni 'n cheese

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad sandwich


----------



## cwwozniak

hand soap


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pear


----------



## cwwozniak

rice cakes


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen dinner


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

green tea


----------



## Gr3iz

Alpha-Bits


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## cwwozniak

honey mustard pretzel bites


----------



## 2twenty2

Spanish style rice


----------



## cwwozniak

European style butter.


----------



## 2twenty2

Russian style sausage


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

red onion


----------



## Gr3iz

Nabisco cookies


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

margarine


----------



## cwwozniak

Empire apples

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

steak knives


----------



## cwwozniak

slow cooker liner


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog bun


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked turkey leg


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tongs


----------



## Gr3iz

stir-fry beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

ham


----------



## Gr3iz

Milky Way


----------



## dotty999

yams


----------



## cwwozniak

spotted dick

Hi, Dotty and Season's Greetings!


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## cwwozniak

toaster waffles


----------



## Gr3iz

spicy mustard


----------



## 2twenty2

dates


----------



## Gr3iz

snacks


----------



## 2twenty2

🎄🎅

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

filet mignon


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts n bolts


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rice krispies


----------



## Gr3iz

soup


----------



## 2twenty2

pigs feet


----------



## Gr3iz

truffles 

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

tri-tip


----------



## cwwozniak

Porterhouse steak

Hi, Mark and2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

Imperial margarine


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll


----------



## Gr3iz

lard


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## 2twenty2

plastic utensils


----------



## Gr3iz

salad bowl


----------



## dotty999

laundry tabs


----------



## Gr3iz

spumoni


----------



## dotty999

ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

milk


----------



## Gr3iz

Kielbasa


----------



## 2twenty2

almond cookies


----------



## Gr3iz

stew meat


----------



## 2twenty2

three cheese dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

gluten-free cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

laundry softener


----------



## Gr3iz

rinse aid


----------



## 2twenty2

dishwasher detergent


----------



## Gr3iz

Tootsie Rolls


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich spread


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## 2twenty2

salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

green beans


----------



## 2twenty2

soup bones


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin steak


----------



## dotty999

kippers


----------



## cwwozniak

sharp cheddar cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## cwwozniak

natural casing hot dogs


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mozzarella


----------



## 2twenty2

almond joy candy bar


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## 2twenty2

9 (nine) lives cat food


----------



## Gr3iz

diet soda


----------



## 2twenty2

aspirin


----------



## Gr3iz

noodles


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread


----------



## Gr3iz

doughnut


----------



## cwwozniak

tropical fruit salad


----------



## Gr3iz

diet drinks


----------



## cwwozniak

sorrel


----------



## Gr3iz

light bulb


----------



## cwwozniak

bologna


----------



## 2twenty2

all bran


----------



## Gr3iz

napkins


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich wrap


----------



## Gr3iz

peas


----------



## cwwozniak

Salisbury steak frozen dinner


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe tomato


----------



## 2twenty2

olive oil


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon


----------



## Gr3iz

near beer


----------



## cwwozniak

root beer barrel candy


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

Milk Duds


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked Polish sausage


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## 2twenty2

sugar puffs cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

licorice whip


----------



## Gr3iz

powdered sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

General Mills cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

lactose free milk


----------



## cwwozniak

ketchup


----------



## Gr3iz

plantain


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## 2twenty2

almond cookies


----------



## Gr3iz

scalloped potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

smoked salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## cwwozniak

salt shaker


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry sherbet


----------



## cwwozniak

turkey leg


----------



## 2twenty2

green pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef seasoning packet

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

t-bone


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

Nutty's Gourmet Flavored Peanut Butter


----------



## Gr3iz

Rice-A-Roni


----------



## 2twenty2

Italian sausages


----------



## Gr3iz

Spearmint gum


----------



## 2twenty2

muskmelon


----------



## Gr3iz

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

melon tray and dip


----------



## Gr3iz

popcorn shrimp


----------



## cwwozniak

poppyseed cake filling


----------



## 2twenty2

green peppers


----------



## cwwozniak

sirloin steak


----------



## 2twenty2

ketchup


----------



## Gr3iz

pecan


----------



## cwwozniak

navel orange 

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

reusable food storage containers


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam


----------



## cwwozniak

mushroom gravy


----------



## 2twenty2

yams


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

hot peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

Starkist tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

almond joy


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tortellini


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian ice


----------



## 2twenty2

eggnog


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho cheese dip

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

pizza

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

apricot jam


----------



## Gr3iz

margarine


----------



## cwwozniak

Empire apples


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

soy sauce low sodium


----------



## Gr3iz

mixed fruit

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

trix cereal


----------



## Gr3iz

ladle


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

tempura flour


----------



## 2twenty2

rolled oats


----------



## Gr3iz

sauerkraut


----------



## 2twenty2

turkey


----------



## Gr3iz

yeast


----------



## 2twenty2

t towel


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon Jell-O


----------



## cwwozniak

olive oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lentil soup


----------



## 2twenty2

plum


----------



## Gr3iz

milk of magnesia


----------



## cwwozniak

apple cider

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian meatballs

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti 

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Icelandic cod


----------



## Gr3iz

Doublemint gum


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

mushroom soup


----------



## Gr3iz

parsnip


----------



## 2twenty2

pear


----------



## cwwozniak

round steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasa


----------



## cwwozniak

Asian pear


----------



## Gr3iz

rhubarb


----------



## 2twenty2

baking powder


----------



## cwwozniak

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

Again?!?!?!? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> Again?!?!?!? ;-)


You can never have too much rhubarb. LoL

Whoops. Didn't check previous entries

*raw frozen shrimp*


----------



## Gr3iz

pancake mix


----------



## cwwozniak

XXX fine powdered sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry tart


----------



## 2twenty2

Tim Horton light coffee


----------



## cwwozniak

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## 2twenty2

lasagna


----------



## Gr3iz

aluminum foil


----------



## 2twenty2

loin chops


----------



## Gr3iz

sewing kit


----------



## 2twenty2

tuna


----------



## cwwozniak

anchovies


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing hen


----------



## cwwozniak

nutritional supplement


----------



## 2twenty2

tooth paste


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

denture adhesive cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mayonnaise


----------



## 2twenty2

eat-more candy bar


----------



## Gr3iz

red Kool-Aid


----------



## 2twenty2

delissio pizza


----------



## cwwozniak

aromatherapy oil

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lactose free ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow cookies


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy creamer


----------



## cwwozniak

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

enriched white bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dried plums


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

Empire apples


----------



## Gr3iz

Swiss chard


----------



## cwwozniak

dried beef

Getting away from the computer for a while tonight. Good night, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

frosted Pop-Tarts

Good night pal!


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

French fries


----------



## 2twenty2

sprite


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

red onion


----------



## Gr3iz

Nabisco crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

shredded wheat


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## Gr3iz

potato chips


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mango


----------



## dotty999

orange cordial


----------



## Gr3iz

lactose-free ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

malted milk powder


----------



## Gr3iz

refrigerator magnets


----------



## cwwozniak

sorrel


----------



## Gr3iz

lasagna


----------



## cwwozniak

angel food cake


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffins


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dogs


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dustpan


----------



## 2twenty2

nutella


----------



## cwwozniak

apple fritter


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

golden mushroom condensed soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pretzel

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

lentil soup


----------



## cwwozniak

peanut butter

Hey, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

adobo seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

green tea


----------



## 2twenty2

all bran


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## cwwozniak

tea ball


----------



## Gr3iz

lighter


----------



## cwwozniak

roasted peanuts


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing hen


----------



## cwwozniak

nesting bowl set


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric


----------



## 2twenty2

cold pressed cider


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## 2twenty2

nut clusters


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced rye bread

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

Diet Root Beer

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

red snapper


----------



## Gr3iz

rubber gloves


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet pickles


----------



## Gr3iz

Seven-Up


----------



## 2twenty2

pecan pie


----------



## Gr3iz

Eskimo Pie


----------



## cwwozniak

enchiladas


----------



## 2twenty2

salad kit


----------



## Gr3iz

thread


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

toaster pastries


----------



## Gr3iz

salted butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## cwwozniak

green food dye


----------



## 2twenty2

eye of round


----------



## Gr3iz

diaper rash cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mustard


----------



## 2twenty2

deluxe frozen pizza


----------



## cwwozniak

Advent calendar


----------



## 2twenty2

red bananas


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

tofu


----------



## 2twenty2

unsalted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

roasting pan


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## 2twenty2

horseradish


----------



## Gr3iz

hard iced tea


----------



## 2twenty2

almonds


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked paprika


----------



## 2twenty2

almond joy


----------



## cwwozniak

yolk free egg noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

salami


----------



## dotty999

iced bun


----------



## 2twenty2

new potatoes


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries


----------



## 2twenty2

shell fish


----------



## Gr3iz

hardtack


----------



## cwwozniak

kohlrabi


----------



## 2twenty2

iced tea


----------



## Gr3iz

aluminum foil


----------



## cwwozniak

lint roller


----------



## Gr3iz

roasting pan


----------



## cwwozniak

non-stick cookie sheet


----------



## 2twenty2

tilapia


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## dotty999

newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

root beer


----------



## RT

Romaine lettuce


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

macaroni


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cube tray


----------



## cwwozniak

yarrow herbal supplement


----------



## Gr3iz

talc


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken breast


----------



## cwwozniak

taco shell


----------



## 2twenty2

lean ground beef


----------



## Gr3iz

flour


----------



## 2twenty2

red onion


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

red grapes


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian salad dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

ginseng


----------



## Gr3iz

ground pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

real mayonnaise


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

salted peanuts


----------



## Gr3iz

saltine crackers


----------



## cwwozniak

salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy creamer


----------



## 2twenty2

red peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

seasoned salt


----------



## 2twenty2

tooth paste


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts-n-bolts


----------



## Gr3iz

sewing kit


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato soup

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

plum jam


----------



## cwwozniak

mashed potaoes


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach salad


----------



## cwwozniak

Dutch process cocoa


----------



## 2twenty2

almond joy


----------



## Gr3iz

Yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

turnip


----------



## Gr3iz

pineapple slices


----------



## 2twenty2

splash food colouring


----------



## cwwozniak

ginger ale


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

haddock


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasa


----------



## 2twenty2

acorn squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dogs


----------



## 2twenty2

shredded wheat


----------



## Gr3iz

Twizzlers


----------



## cwwozniak

star fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

toaster pastries


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

Fluffernutter


----------



## 2twenty2

real bacon bits


----------



## Gr3iz

skirt steak


----------



## 2twenty2

kale salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## 2twenty2

soup broth


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## cwwozniak

hamburger patties


----------



## Gr3iz

spring mix


----------



## cwwozniak

XXX confectioner's sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

red wine vinegar


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

apple cider donut

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

triscuits


----------



## cwwozniak

semi-sweet chocolate bar


----------



## Gr3iz

red delicious apples


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry rhubarb pie


----------



## 2twenty2

egg beater


----------



## cwwozniak

rolled oats


----------



## Gr3iz

Starburst candy


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow bell pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

rice cakes


----------



## Gr3iz

split pea soup


----------



## 2twenty2

pomegranate


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dish soap


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

slow cooker liner


----------



## Gr3iz

rubber gloves


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

honey


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

Mounds bar


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream sandwich

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

hot peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

shredded cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

English toffee bar


----------



## 2twenty2

root beer


----------



## cwwozniak

rum cake


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

red peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

spring water


----------



## cwwozniak

ranch salad dressing

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

gum

Mornin' Chuck! Happy VD! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

mascarpone cheese

Thank you, Mark. Hope you have a Happy VD as well.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

red delicious apple


----------



## Gr3iz

Earl Grey tea


----------



## cwwozniak

alphabet noodles

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

rib eye steak


----------



## cwwozniak

key lime pie


----------



## 2twenty2

egg whites


----------



## Gr3iz

shoe polish


----------



## cwwozniak

ham salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

toothpaste


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## sportzriter13

Triscuts!


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti


----------



## 2twenty2

italian style bread


----------



## Gr3iz

deli meats


----------



## cwwozniak

short ribs of beef

Good afternoon, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

French's mustard

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

dried fruit

And a Happy Hump Day to you too, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

enriched white bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dijon mustard


----------



## dotty999

duck pate


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## cwwozniak

non-alcoholic beer


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## 2twenty2

hard boiled eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

sushi


----------



## cwwozniak

Irish soda bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

grape soda


----------



## cwwozniak

aged swiss cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

head cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

snow cone syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

potato chips


----------



## cwwozniak

sofrito


----------



## Gr3iz

onion rings


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing chicken


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## cwwozniak

tarragon


----------



## 2twenty2

Norwegian pastry


----------



## cwwozniak

yam


----------



## 2twenty2

maraschino cherries


----------



## cwwozniak

single-serve pudding cup


----------



## dotty999

pasta


----------



## cwwozniak

apple fritter


----------



## Gr3iz

red delicious apples


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

Entenmann's pastries


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## RT

sausage in a biscuit, frozen


----------



## 2twenty2

new potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

strip steak


----------



## cwwozniak

knife sharpener


----------



## Gr3iz

red grapefruit


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

sour cream


----------



## 2twenty2

mushroom soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pepperoni pizza

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

applesauce 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## cwwozniak

marbled rye bread

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

dried apricots


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

hamburger meat

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## Gr3iz

tongue

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

endive salad blend


----------



## 2twenty2

danish pastry


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Dixie cups


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced mushrooms


----------



## 2twenty2

salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

green beans


----------



## 2twenty2

soup tureen


----------



## Gr3iz

noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

Macadamia nut


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## cwwozniak

effervescent denture cleaning tablets


----------



## 2twenty2

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

banana


----------



## 2twenty2

almond milk


----------



## cwwozniak

keto bread


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet tea


----------



## Gr3iz

apricot preserves


----------



## cwwozniak

steamer basket


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## cwwozniak

sloe gin


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## HOBOcs

sausage


----------



## Gr3iz

empty boxes


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## HOBOcs

grapes


----------



## Gr3iz

seltzer


----------



## HOBOcs

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

red grapes


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dogs


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pastry


----------



## cwwozniak

yarrow tea

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

red wine vinegar

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

electrical extension cord


----------



## 2twenty2

dairy


----------



## Gr3iz

yams


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet potato


----------



## Gr3iz

olive oil


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon scented furniture polish


----------



## 2twenty2

hot cross bun


----------



## Gr3iz

nutrition drink


----------



## HOBOcs

Kite string


----------



## Gr3iz

glue stick


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

egg nog


----------



## cwwozniak

gnocchi


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cube tray


----------



## Gr3iz

yellow pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

rice wine

Hi, Mark and 2t2!

EDIT: Mark you beat out my original entry of "yakitori skewers" by a fraction of a second.


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair

That would have been a much better answer ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

ranch flavor nacho chips 🤮


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

strawberry jam


----------



## Gr3iz

multivitamins


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry jam


----------



## 2twenty2

melon


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

ginseng tea


----------



## 2twenty2

almond cookies


----------



## cwwozniak

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

trout


----------



## cwwozniak

triple sec


----------



## Gr3iz

cranberries


----------



## 2twenty2

seasoning


----------



## cwwozniak

grass fed beef

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

TGIF

Hey Chuck!

frozen yogurt


----------



## Gr3iz

thyme


----------



## 2twenty2

TGIF

Hey Mark!

edam


----------



## cwwozniak

mushroom gravy packet


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

Snickers bar

Mornin' Chuck! TGIFF to you, too! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

riced frozen cauliflower


----------



## Gr3iz

ricotta cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## cwwozniak

mild cheddar


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe watermelon


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

spumoni


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream cone


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! chewing gum


----------



## 2twenty2

mushroom soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pork roast


----------



## cwwozniak

tortellini


----------



## Gr3iz

iceberg lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

English muffins


----------



## Gr3iz

Smucker's jam


----------



## cwwozniak

mango nectar

I am going to call it quits early tonight. I am setting an earlier alarm clock in case the weather forecast for tonight pans out. It sounds like I will need to leave early for a slow commute. Good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry tart

OK, pal! Good night, and safe travels!


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## cwwozniak

scented facial tissue

Good morning, 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

salami 

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

ice

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat powdered milk


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## 2twenty2

tea


----------



## Gr3iz

animal crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

seedless watermelon


----------



## Gr3iz

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

mashed potato flakes


----------



## Gr3iz

salsa


----------



## 2twenty2

alaskan king crab


----------



## Gr3iz

broccoli


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream bar


----------



## cwwozniak

red potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach salad


----------



## cwwozniak

daikon radish


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock


----------



## cwwozniak

kołaczki


----------



## Gr3iz

ink


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

diced canned tomatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

sweet pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

romaine lettuce


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

steak sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

mozzarella


----------



## 2twenty2

almond butter


----------



## Gr3iz

ravioli


----------



## 2twenty2

ice


----------



## Gr3iz

enchilada


----------



## 2twenty2

almond cookie


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grape soda


----------



## 2twenty2

air freshener


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

tea kettle


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked gouda


----------



## 2twenty2

alpha-bits


----------



## HOBOcs

syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

paprika


----------



## 2twenty2

arctic char


----------



## Gr3iz

refrigerator magnets


----------



## 2twenty2

stain remover


----------



## cwwozniak

rye bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

trivet


----------



## cwwozniak

tamales


----------



## Gr3iz

sardines


----------



## 2twenty2

salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

Nutty Buddy


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## cwwozniak

mayonnaise

Hi, 2twenty2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

marshmallows


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mozzarella 

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash


----------



## HOBOcs

ham


----------



## 2twenty2

mushrooms


----------



## cwwozniak

single-serve pudding cup


----------



## Gr3iz

pretzels


----------



## cwwozniak

snowcaps candy


----------



## Gr3iz

Yodels


----------



## 2twenty2

spritz


----------



## Gr3iz

zero sugar cola


----------



## 2twenty2

almond cookies


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

tater tots


----------



## Gr3iz

skim milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kool-aid


----------



## Gr3iz

Dinty Moore stew


----------



## cwwozniak

wasabi root


----------



## Gr3iz

two percent milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

eggnog


----------



## 2twenty2

ground round


----------



## cwwozniak

dice onion

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

nectar juice


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dill pickles


----------



## 2twenty2

straws


----------



## Gr3iz

SevenUp


----------



## 2twenty2

pomegranate


----------



## cwwozniak

eggroll


----------



## 2twenty2

licorice


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet tea


----------



## HOBOcs

apple sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat coffee creemer


----------



## 2twenty2

real spice


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

gluten-free cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

listerine


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

turkey kielbasa


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow


----------



## 2twenty2

watermelon


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## 2twenty2

three cheese salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## 2twenty2

three chicken legs


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

red food coloring


----------



## cwwozniak

grape jam


----------



## Gr3iz

milk chocolate bar


----------



## 2twenty2

refried beans


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dill pickles


----------



## Gr3iz

stir fry beef


----------



## 2twenty2

french vanilla frozen yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

taco shells


----------



## 2twenty2

splash flavoured water


----------



## cwwozniak

raspberry syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

potato salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## cwwozniak

sharp cheddar


----------



## Gr3iz

Rice Krispies


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

halibut


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## Gr3iz

tea bags


----------



## cwwozniak

spearmint flavor chewing gum


----------



## 2twenty2

maple syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

peach preserves


----------



## 2twenty2

stew


----------



## Gr3iz

wheat bran


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho flavored tortilla chips


----------



## 2twenty2

sponge


----------



## Gr3iz

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## cwwozniak

peanut butter


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## cwwozniak

natural casing hotdog


----------



## 2twenty2

ground round


----------



## Gr3iz

diet Coke


----------



## 2twenty2

eleven loaves of bread


----------



## Gr3iz

doughnut holes


----------



## 2twenty2

seven cans of soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pumpernickel bread


----------



## 2twenty2

dented can of gravy


----------



## Gr3iz

yellow squash


----------



## 2twenty2

hot cross bun


----------



## Gr3iz

New England clam chowder


----------



## 2twenty2

rice wine


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

red onion


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## 2twenty2

three cheese dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

gelato


----------



## 2twenty2

onion soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pancake mix


----------



## 2twenty2

xtra lean ground beef


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen French fries


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

T-bone steak


----------



## cwwozniak

ketchup


----------



## Gr3iz

parsley

Welcome back, pal! Hope all worked out OK!


----------



## cwwozniak

Yukon gold potatoes

Things have not totally worked out, but have stabilized at work. We still need to do a post-mortem when my manager gets back from a trip as to why a server decided it needed to turn itself off in the middle of the workday. I was able to take my mind off of Friday while spending the weekend with my fiancee.


----------



## Gr3iz

saffron

Glad you got some pleasant downtime!


----------



## cwwozniak

non-alcoholic beer


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## cwwozniak

iceberg lettuce


----------



## 2twenty2

egg salad sandwich


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog


----------



## cwwozniak

ground beef


----------



## 2twenty2

frozen fish


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock


----------



## 2twenty2

ketchup


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpkin pie filling


----------



## Gr3iz

ginger


----------



## cwwozniak

raw peanuts in the shell


----------



## Gr3iz

light bulbs


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger bun


----------



## 2twenty2

nut crunch bar


----------



## Gr3iz

red pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

rosemary


----------



## RT

yellow lemon


----------



## Gr3iz

noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

halibut


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## Gr3iz

talc


----------



## cwwozniak

cantaloupe


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## cwwozniak

nectarines 

Bedtime for me. G'night, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

sardines

Right behind you, pal! Sleep well!


----------



## 2twenty2

salted peanuts


----------



## Gr3iz

saffron


----------



## 2twenty2

no fat cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

red river cereal


----------



## Gr3iz

lighter


----------



## 2twenty2

red potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

sliced ham

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

milk buds


----------



## Gr3iz

scallops


----------



## cwwozniak

simple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pickles


----------



## Gr3iz

spicy jelly beans


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

sour dough bread


----------



## Gr3iz

defaf coffee

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

earl grey tea

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

Alka-Seltzer

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

round steak


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

eye of round roast


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone steak


----------



## cwwozniak

kiwi fruit


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

string


----------



## cwwozniak

ground black pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

iced oatmeal cookies


----------



## cwwozniak

safron


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy creamer


----------



## 2twenty2

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

hamburger buns


----------



## Gr3iz

sourdough bread


----------



## cwwozniak

dill


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

long grain rice


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

nut clusters


----------



## Gr3iz

stir fry beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen french fries


----------



## Gr3iz

soda


----------



## 2twenty2

almonds


----------



## cwwozniak

salami


----------



## 2twenty2

italian sausage


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

Easter egg coloring kit


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

diced peaches


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cherries


----------



## Gr3iz

skim milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kidney beans


----------



## 2twenty2

southern fried chicken


----------



## cwwozniak

napa cabbage


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## cwwozniak

marscapone

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

snow crab leg cluster


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

agave syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

pecans

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

sugar free coffee whitener


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry tart


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

orange juice


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## Gr3iz

dried apricot


----------



## cwwozniak

tortillas


----------



## Gr3iz

salsa


----------



## cwwozniak

apple strudel


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon-lime soda


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

Seven-Up

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

peanut brittle


----------



## cwwozniak

English breakfast tea


----------



## 2twenty2

almond butter


----------



## Gr3iz

rubber cement


----------



## 2twenty2

thick sliced bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

fluff


----------



## 2twenty2

fruit cake


----------



## Gr3iz

early, young sweet peas


----------



## 2twenty2

soft margarine


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter egg dye kit


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Diet Pepsi


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream topping


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin

Nodding fast here, pal. G'night ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

salmon


----------



## 2twenty2

nutrition chart


----------



## Gr3iz

Tabasco sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs and 1lb of bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nutrition bar


----------



## 2twenty2

rolled oats


----------



## Gr3iz

Slim Jim


----------



## 2twenty2

milk buds


----------



## Gr3iz

scallops


----------



## 2twenty2

smoked salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## cwwozniak

tri-tip steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasa


----------



## 2twenty2

apple turnover


----------



## HOBOcs

roast beef


----------



## 2twenty2

fat free sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

magazines


----------



## 2twenty2

sponge


----------



## Gr3iz

extension cord


----------



## 2twenty2

dates


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pepper sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

egg slicer


----------



## 2twenty2

roast of beef


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen pepperoni pizza


----------



## Gr3iz

apricot


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rutabaga


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel ice cream

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

mozzarella

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

aluminum foil


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lite cream cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## 2twenty2

salad kit


----------



## Gr3iz

dog food


----------



## 2twenty2

😲 ??


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooopps! 

toffee


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

macaroni


----------



## HOBOcs

ice cream (Just plain Vanilla)

Evening Mark, Chuck, 2t2


----------



## Gr3iz

milk chocolate rabbit

Good evening Jim!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Jim!

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

salad dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger


----------



## Gr3iz

rock candy


----------



## 2twenty2

yellow peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## 2twenty2

chili


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cubes


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

mango


----------



## 2twenty2

oranges


----------



## dotty999

spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## 2twenty2

salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy creamer


----------



## cwwozniak

russet baking potato

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

onion rings

Hey Chuck! G'night! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

silicone baking sheet


----------



## Gr3iz

tissues


----------



## 2twenty2

stainless steel straw


----------



## Gr3iz

wax paper


----------



## 2twenty2

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

BBQ rub


----------



## 2twenty2

basil


----------



## Gr3iz

lentil


----------



## cwwozniak

lamb shank


----------



## dotty999

kippers


----------



## Gr3iz

sauerkraut


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## 2twenty2

t-bone


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

rum truffle


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

skim milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kale salad

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

diced onion


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy creamer

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

A belated Hey Mark!

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grape soda


----------



## 2twenty2

asparagus


----------



## Gr3iz

stir fry beef


----------



## 2twenty2

fondue fuel


----------



## Gr3iz

lasagna


----------



## HOBOcs

apple sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## RT

Eggnog


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger ale


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## cwwozniak

mango

Hi, Mark and 2t2.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

onion soup


----------



## Gr3iz

papaya

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Apple cider


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

raisin bran


----------



## dotty999

nutty bread


----------



## Gr3iz

doughnut


----------



## dotty999

trifle


----------



## Gr3iz

English miffins


----------



## RT

Smoked sausages


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen dinner


----------



## 2twenty2

roasted peppers


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## RT

mushroom and pepperoni pizza


----------



## 2twenty2

apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

red wine vinegar


----------



## 2twenty2

root beer


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

red grapes


----------



## Gr3iz

sherbet


----------



## dotty999

tea bags


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

peach


----------



## 2twenty2

half pound of ground round


----------



## Gr3iz

duck


----------



## RT

Kimchi


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream sandwich


----------



## cwwozniak

horseradish sauce


----------



## HOBOcs

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## 2twenty2

sour dough bread


----------



## Gr3iz

diced peaches


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pizza


----------



## 2twenty2

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

red delicious apples


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

marzipan


----------



## 2twenty2

nut cracker


----------



## Gr3iz

radish


----------



## dotty999

spam


----------



## Gr3iz

??? Should start with an "H", dear ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> ??? Should start with an "H", dear ... ;-)


S'all right, mistakes made are quickly forgotten and forgiven, who hasn't messed up here and there? 

So, I guess with the "H" then:

Ham and eggs, with a side of Spam, ( and re: Monty Python)

But I'll play just
Ham.


----------



## Gr3iz

mashed potato flakes


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel fudge


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow food coloring


----------



## 2twenty2

green beans


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked paprika


----------



## Gr3iz

apricot jam


----------



## dotty999

muesli


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

macaroni


----------



## 2twenty2

ice cube trey


----------



## cwwozniak

yams

Hi, Mark and Knuck!

Happy Birthday, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Steak -umm


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck thank you!

I'm going with *kale* cuz I don't know what umm is


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

sliced ham


----------



## HOBOcs

meatballs


----------



## Gr3iz

smoked paprika


----------



## dotty999

almonds


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger buns


----------



## 2twenty2

shredded cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

endive


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

tea bag


----------



## 2twenty2

green peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rug cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

ruby grapefruit


----------



## cwwozniak

tortilla press


----------



## Gr3iz

Scotch tape


----------



## cwwozniak

earl grey tea


----------



## 2twenty2

apple sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

eggs


----------



## dotty999

semolina


----------



## Gr3iz

angel's hair pasta


----------



## dotty999

aspic


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheerios


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpkin pie filling


----------



## Gr3iz

gravy


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow wax beans


----------



## 2twenty2

sausages


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked ham


----------



## Gr3iz

mustard


----------



## dotty999

damson jam


----------



## Gr3iz

monkey bread


----------



## 2twenty2

doublemint chewing gum


----------



## Gr3iz

Milk Duds


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow


----------



## cwwozniak

water chestnuts


----------



## Gr3iz

stew meat


----------



## dotty999

treacle


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

money


----------



## cwwozniak

yucca root


----------



## Gr3iz

thyme


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

toothpaste


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## 2twenty2

marshmallows


----------



## Gr3iz

spices


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread


----------



## Gr3iz

diced peaches


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

Halloween candy


----------



## cwwozniak

yak cheese dog treats


----------



## Gr3iz

salted butter


----------



## cwwozniak

rapid rise yeast


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

sliced balogna


----------



## 2twenty2

almond joy


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## dotty999

tea bags


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar beets


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock


----------



## RT

Klondike bar


----------



## Gr3iz

ranch dressing


----------



## dotty999

gravy mix


----------



## Gr3iz

xanthan gum


----------



## cwwozniak

mushrooms


----------



## Gr3iz

storage container


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

bagel


----------



## dotty999

lemonade


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat yogurt

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

turnip

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

pumpernickel bread


----------



## RT

doughnuts

(or as I say while consuming them, do-nots  )


----------



## dotty999

swiss roll


----------



## RT

liverwurst spread


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey


----------



## cwwozniak

yakitori skewers


----------



## Gr3iz

sponge


----------



## cwwozniak

eggnog


----------



## Gr3iz

gum


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

elbow macaroni


----------



## dotty999

iced bun


----------



## Gr3iz

Nabisco wafers


----------



## 2twenty2

salad kit


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

apple pie


----------



## Gr3iz

Eskimo Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

Stouffer's lasagna


----------



## dotty999

artichoke


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

munchies


----------



## cwwozniak

solid-pack canned tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

almond paste


----------



## cwwozniak

extra crunchy peanut butter


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog buns


----------



## 2twenty2

spanish onion


----------



## cwwozniak

nacho cheese dip


----------



## 2twenty2

peanut butter


----------



## Gr3iz

rack of lamb


----------



## 2twenty2

butter


----------



## Gr3iz

roast beef


----------



## 2twenty2

frozen pizza


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## dotty999

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

peanut butter


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry jam


----------



## cwwozniak

mashed potato flakes

Hi, Mark and Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hot peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp


----------



## 2twenty2

Pineapple


----------



## Gr3iz

energy bar


----------



## 2twenty2

root beer


----------



## Gr3iz

Rice Krispies


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

ham


----------



## dotty999

muesli


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream cone


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## cwwozniak

macaroni salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

Twizzlers


----------



## 2twenty2

Shoe polish


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger buns


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing chicken


----------



## Gr3iz

napkins


----------



## dotty999

stilton cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

Earl Grey tea


----------



## 2twenty2

almond Silk dark chocolate


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## cwwozniak

Neapolitan ice cream

Hi, Mark and Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

marzipan 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

non-dairy coffee creamer


----------



## Gr3iz

rice cakes


----------



## 2twenty2

salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## 2twenty2

nondairy creamer


----------



## cwwozniak

ripe olives


----------



## 2twenty2

soup mixture


----------



## RT

expired canned soup

_(I'm just sayin' folks - check the date on things before you pay!  )_


----------



## Gr3iz

pretzel


----------



## cwwozniak

linguini


----------



## Gr3iz

ice


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## RT

sorbet

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

truffle
Hi you


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

extra-sharp cheddar

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

raddish


----------



## cwwozniak

honey


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

extra thick cut bacon


----------



## dotty999

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

soap


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## Gr3iz

aniseed


----------



## dotty999

dill pickle


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## cwwozniak

mackerel


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon


----------



## cwwozniak

nutritional supplement tablets


----------



## Gr3iz

steak fries


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra large eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dided peaches


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked Polish sausage


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

rolled oats


----------



## Gr3iz

salmon patties


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron infused oil


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon scented Pledge


----------



## cwwozniak

extra-large eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

Sanka


----------



## dotty999

artichoke


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

snow-cone syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

peach cobbler


----------



## cwwozniak

red pistachio nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

seedless watermelon


----------



## cwwozniak

nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

Russet potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

grey poupon mustard


----------



## cwwozniak

Dutch process cocoa powder


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry Jell-O


----------



## cwwozniak

orange sherbert


----------



## dotty999

tartar sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

Russian salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

green peppers

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## dotty999

swiss roll


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon-lime soda


----------



## dotty999

aspic


----------



## Gr3iz

charcoal


----------



## dotty999

lemonade


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

spare ribs


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## dotty999

sprouts


----------



## Gr3iz

sweet corn


----------



## cwwozniak

nectarine


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries


----------



## Gr3iz

saltine crackers


----------



## cwwozniak

salami


----------



## Gr3iz

iodine


----------



## cwwozniak

endive salad kit


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip greens


----------



## dotty999

ugli fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooopsie ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> turnip greens


sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

minced garlic


----------



## dotty999

carrot cake


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## HOBOcs

Dill Pickles


----------



## Gr3iz

Silk (soy milk)


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

turnip


----------



## dotty999

pesto


----------



## 2twenty2

oranges


----------



## cwwozniak

strip steak


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## cwwozniak

taco shells


----------



## Gr3iz

soda


----------



## 2twenty2

almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

Spearmint gum


----------



## cwwozniak

multi-grain muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

split pea soup


----------



## 2twenty2

pound cake


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

simple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

pears


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## cwwozniak

eucalyptus tea


----------



## Gr3iz

acidophilus milk


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen roll


----------



## Gr3iz

lamb


----------



## 2twenty2

blueberry muffin


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

Empire apples


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## cwwozniak

hash brown potato patties

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sliced cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Dole pineapple


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## dotty999

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

split pea soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pickling spice blend


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## 2twenty2

swifter


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef


----------



## Gr3iz

fennel


----------



## cwwozniak

leeks

G'night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Spam

G'night, pal!


----------



## 2twenty2

mushroom soup


----------



## cwwozniak

parchment paper


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

Milk Duds


----------



## 2twenty2

soap


----------



## Gr3iz

pork roast


----------



## cwwozniak

trash bags


----------



## 2twenty2

strawberry jello


----------



## Gr3iz

oleo


----------



## 2twenty2

oil dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

ginseng tea


----------



## 2twenty2

almond flavoured milk


----------



## cwwozniak

kefir 

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

root beer


----------



## cwwozniak

roasting pan


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## dotty999

gelatine


----------



## cwwozniak

Easter candy


----------



## dotty999

yellow pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

rotisserie chicken


----------



## cwwozniak

New York cheesecake


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

rum cake


----------



## cwwozniak

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin


----------



## cwwozniak

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

marzipan


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat coffee creamer

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

ravioli

Thanks, pal! Back atcha!


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cube tray


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tangerines


----------



## Gr3iz

strawberries


----------



## cwwozniak

salisbury steak frozen dinner


----------



## Gr3iz

red grapes


----------



## dotty999

steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasa


----------



## dotty999

artichoke


----------



## Gr3iz

Earl Grey tea


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash


----------



## Gr3iz

horse radish


----------



## cwwozniak

hotdog buns


----------



## Gr3iz

skinless franks


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread


----------



## Gr3iz

diced carrots


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced deli meat


----------



## Gr3iz

tissues


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

tripe


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dried apricots


----------



## Gr3iz

salmon


----------



## cwwozniak

nonstick frying pan


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy creamer


----------



## dotty999

rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

baking potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

salt water taffy


----------



## Gr3iz

yellow squash


----------



## cwwozniak

hamburger meat


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric


----------



## cwwozniak

cotton swabs


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp


----------



## dotty999

paprika


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## dotty999

sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

turmeric


----------



## Gr3iz

chili


----------



## bobc

icecream


----------



## Gr3iz

Mars Bar


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock


----------



## cwwozniak

kippers


----------



## Gr3iz

sauerkraut


----------



## cwwozniak

tongue sausage


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## cwwozniak

maple syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

parsley


----------



## cwwozniak

Yukon gold potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar


----------



## cwwozniak

rhubarb

G'night, Mark. Bedtime for me.


----------



## dotty999

bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

Nestles hot chocolate


----------



## cwwozniak

elbow macaroni

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian sausage

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

salad tongs


----------



## cwwozniak

spoon rest


----------



## Gr3iz

toilet paper


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

hickory flavored BBQ sauce


----------



## cwwozniak

extra strength ibuprofin


----------



## Gr3iz

N - natural casing hot dog


----------



## cwwozniak

ginger ale


----------



## Gr3iz

energy drink


----------



## cwwozniak

kitchen towel


----------



## Gr3iz

lozenges


----------



## cwwozniak

solid pack canned tuna

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Altoids

Mornin' Chuck! Hope you're felling better!


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

macadamia nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

soda bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dates


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

red beans


----------



## cwwozniak

salsa


----------



## Gr3iz

anchovy


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow food coloring


----------



## Gr3iz

Grape Nuts cereal


----------



## RT

Lucky Charms...
(and yes, they are still magically delicious, in spite of the recall


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato juice

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad

And a Happy Hump Day to you, too, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

daikon radish


----------



## Gr3iz

herbs


----------



## cwwozniak

scented soap


----------



## Gr3iz

pasta


----------



## cwwozniak

alphabet noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## cwwozniak

ketchup


----------



## Gr3iz

penne


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

salmon


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

raisins


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar cookie


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

rum truffle


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## dotty999

macaroni


----------



## Gr3iz

iron tablets


----------



## cwwozniak

sage


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

roach spray


----------



## cwwozniak

yogurt


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover


----------



## Gr3iz

rum cake


----------



## dotty999

edam cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

doppelbock beer


----------



## Gr3iz

red wine vinegar


----------



## cwwozniak

ranch salad dressing 🤮


----------



## Gr3iz

glucose test strips


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

treacle


----------



## cwwozniak

enchiladas 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

salad dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

green bell pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

ribs


----------



## cwwozniak

scented bath tissue


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

Russian caviar


----------



## Gr3iz

radish


----------



## cwwozniak

hard salami


----------



## Gr3iz

iceberg lettuce


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

soft dinner roll


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

rolled oats

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

stir fry beef 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

fillet steak


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasi


----------



## cwwozniak

imported beer


----------



## Gr3iz

refrigerator magnet


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato and basil soup


----------



## Gr3iz

parsley flakes


----------



## dotty999

swiss roll


----------



## Gr3iz

liver


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog bun


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## Gr3iz

grapeseed oil


----------



## dotty999

lemonade


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

red seedless grapes

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## RT

soup, canned, chicken noodle variety


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## cwwozniak

tortellini soup


----------



## Gr3iz

plum

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

macaroni salad

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dumplings


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## RT

Rice - a - Roni


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian sausage


----------



## cwwozniak

English breakfast tea


----------



## Gr3iz

albacore tuna


----------



## cwwozniak

Asian pear


----------



## Gr3iz

rutabaga


----------



## cwwozniak

almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

sardines


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

Nutty Buddy


----------



## cwwozniak

Yukon gold potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

spare ribs


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dried apricot

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

grape jelly


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

dollop of Daisy ;-)


----------



## dotty999

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

red cabbage


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

slow cooker liner


----------



## Gr3iz

red onions


----------



## cwwozniak

saké


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## dotty999

mousse


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## Gr3iz

Pop-Tarts


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry rhubarb pie


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## cwwozniak

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tofu


----------



## cwwozniak

ugli fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

tarragon


----------



## cwwozniak

natural casing hot dogs


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## dotty999

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

ham


----------



## dotty999

muesli


----------



## cwwozniak

instant chocolate pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grassfed beef


----------



## dotty999

filo pastry


----------



## Gr3iz

Yoplait


----------



## cwwozniak

tapioca pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

groceries


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

red beans


----------



## dotty999

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger bun


----------



## cwwozniak

nectarines


----------



## Gr3iz

starch


----------



## cwwozniak

ham and bean canned soup


----------



## Gr3iz

pork sirloin roast


----------



## dotty999

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## 2twenty2

salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

gluten-free cereal


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon-scented furniture polish


----------



## Gr3iz

Hebrew National franks


----------



## 2twenty2

salmon


----------



## RT

Nestle's Crunch Bar (bag)


----------



## Gr3iz

R? G? Hmmm ... 

Roma tomato


----------



## 2twenty2

onion


----------



## Gr3iz

new potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

trout


----------



## cwwozniak

terrycloth towel


----------



## Gr3iz

lavender scented laundry detergent


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

syrup


----------



## RT

popcorn, Xtra buttery, for the microwave


----------



## cwwozniak

English breakfast tea


----------



## Gr3iz

Alpha-Bits


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock


----------



## cwwozniak

king crab legs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

stewing beef


----------



## cwwozniak

freeze-dried instant coffee

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Cookiegal

salmon


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Karen!

non dairy cream


----------



## Gr3iz

Mars bar


----------



## 2twenty2

root beer


----------



## Gr3iz

rag bologna


----------



## 2twenty2

almond flavoured Silk


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Knuck! 

Kale


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Karen!

eggs and bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## cwwozniak

trimmed flank steak


----------



## Cookiegal

Kikkoman soy sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

eat-more candy bar


----------



## Cookiegal

Ramen noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mashed potato flakes


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich bread


----------



## Cookiegal

dill pickle


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream sandwich


----------



## Cookiegal

honeydew melon


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

spatula


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## dotty999

aspic


----------



## 2twenty2

chic peas


----------



## Cookiegal

Seasoned salt


----------



## Gr3iz

towel


----------



## cwwozniak

lemonade


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## dotty999

sugar


----------



## Cookiegal

Rutabaga


----------



## 2twenty2

almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

spatula


----------



## 2twenty2

airfyer


----------



## cwwozniak

refried beans


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger ale


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger buns


----------



## Cookiegal

Spinach pizza


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts-n-bolts


----------



## Gr3iz

Saran Wrap


----------



## cwwozniak

peach cobbler


----------



## Gr3iz

rump roast


----------



## 2twenty2

turnip


----------



## Gr3iz

parsnip


----------



## 2twenty2

pumpernickel


----------



## cwwozniak

lactose free milk


----------



## Gr3iz

knockwurst


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

sake


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

new potatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

soap dish


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## 2twenty2

hot peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

sliced peaches


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mackerel


----------



## cwwozniak

lint roller

Hi, Mark! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Gr3iz

red grapes

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day to you, too, pal! Gonna try the Chat again today? Less than :30 away ...


----------



## cwwozniak

stone crab

I may drop in. I'll do a screen cap if the page shows that nobody is around.


----------



## Gr3iz

butter

Cool!


----------



## cwwozniak

rye bread


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## cwwozniak

sweetcorn


----------



## 2twenty2

nut clusters


----------



## Gr3iz

sauerkraut


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

Seven-Up


----------



## 2twenty2

powdered sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

Raid bug spray


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

mango


----------



## 2twenty2

old cheese


----------



## dotty999

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin tips


----------



## 2twenty2

spice refill


----------



## Gr3iz

lotion


----------



## dotty999

newspaper


----------



## 2twenty2

red peppers


----------



## xrobwx71

Salt


----------



## Gr3iz

tilapia


----------



## 2twenty2

almond silk


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasa


----------



## cwwozniak

antiseptic wipes


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet pepper


----------



## cwwozniak

rutabaga


----------



## xrobwx71

Avacado


----------



## cwwozniak

olive oil


----------



## 2twenty2

lettuce


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## dotty999

nutmeg


----------



## 2twenty2

ground round


----------



## xrobwx71

Dates


----------



## Gr3iz

spicy jellybeans

Hey Rob!


----------



## 2twenty2

s'mores kit


----------



## Gr3iz

taco shell


----------



## 2twenty2

lemon meringue pie


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

date squares


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## xrobwx71

Gr3iz said:


> Hey Rob!


Hey Mark!
Edamame


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## dotty999

semolina


----------



## Gr3iz

applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## dotty999

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

roast beef


----------



## Gr3iz

Frosted Flakes


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked bacon

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## dotty999

turnip


----------



## Gr3iz

pickles


----------



## cwwozniak

strawberry ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

malted milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

egg nog


----------



## 2twenty2

ginger


----------



## cwwozniak

roast beef


----------



## dotty999

fish


----------



## cwwozniak

hazelnut flavored coffee creamer

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rainbow trout 

Hi Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## dotty999

swede


----------



## 2twenty2

edam


----------



## Gr3iz

marzipan


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

split pea soup


----------



## 2twenty2

plantain


----------



## dotty999

noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

strawberry Pop-tart


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

egg roll

Hi, Knuck and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lemon tarts


----------



## cwwozniak

split top wheat bread


----------



## 2twenty2

diced onion


----------



## Gr3iz

Nestles Quick

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! 

kleenex tissue


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich spread


----------



## Gr3iz

dill pickles


----------



## 2twenty2

Slovak potato sausage


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## 2twenty2

munchies


----------



## Gr3iz

stir-fry beef


----------



## 2twenty2

fiddleheads


----------



## Gr3iz

spring mix


----------



## cwwozniak

XXX confectioners sugar


----------



## 2twenty2

rice pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## 2twenty2

triple vanilla ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mince meat


----------



## dotty999

tofu


----------



## Gr3iz

ugli fruit


----------



## 2twenty2

three cheese dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

gluten-free cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

lettuce


----------



## Gr3iz

egg roll


----------



## cwwozniak

lime gelatine


----------



## dotty999

elderberry


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow sweet pepper


----------



## 2twenty2

refried beans


----------



## cwwozniak

sofrito


----------



## dotty999

orange


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## Gr3iz

thread


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip


----------



## cwwozniak

potato


----------



## 2twenty2

onion soup


----------



## cwwozniak

pistachio nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

saltines


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss chard


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy products


----------



## 2twenty2

sub bun


----------



## dotty999

noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

shortbread cookies


----------



## Gr3iz

salted butter


----------



## 2twenty2

red pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

rigatoni


----------



## 2twenty2

irish stew


----------



## Gr3iz

wax paper


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cubes


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> ice subes


?

sour dough


----------



## Gr3iz

health food

(ice subes -- Using a laptop while waiting for the race to not start ...)


----------



## cwwozniak

dried fish


----------



## Gr3iz

herb


----------



## cwwozniak

basil


----------



## 2twenty2

lime


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

red potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## cwwozniak

hamburger meat

Hi. Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

three cheese salad dressing


----------



## cwwozniak

Greek feta cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing chicken


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

grits

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

pomegranate


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

rolled oats


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog


----------



## RT

Goody's powder

(in the pharmaceutical section)


----------



## 2twenty2

refried beans


----------



## Gr3iz

soda crackers


----------



## 2twenty2

soup


----------



## RT

pudding

Hiya Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Randy!

ginger


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry


----------



## cwwozniak

yogurt


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

almond delight


----------



## Gr3iz

turmeric


----------



## 2twenty2

chocolate coated almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin tips


----------



## 2twenty2

strawberry jam


----------



## Gr3iz

Marmite


----------



## 2twenty2

eat-more candy bar


----------



## Gr3iz

relish


----------



## 2twenty2

hot cross bun


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## 2twenty2

grapes


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

tooth pics


----------



## Gr3iz

sweet corn on the cob


----------



## 2twenty2

blueberry pie


----------



## Gr3iz

Entenmann's pastry


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

marshmallow


----------



## 2twenty2

watermelon


----------



## Gr3iz

Nutella


----------



## 2twenty2

almond milk


----------



## Gr3iz

Kellogg's Corn Flakes


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen French fries


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

haddock


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

extra large eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

strawberry jam


----------



## Gr3iz

Milk Duds


----------



## cwwozniak

scrub brush

Hi, Mark and Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

halibut

Good evening, my friend! How goes?


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna

I had a very nice long holiday weekend. I also dozed off after my last entry. LoL


----------



## Gr3iz

Aleve 

Good to hear! I believe I'm about ready for bed. G'night!


----------



## 2twenty2

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

toasted sesame seed oil


----------



## 2twenty2

lemon tea


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## cwwozniak

no-tears baby shampoo


----------



## 2twenty2

orange juice


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

rice-a-roni


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Italian sausage


----------



## 2twenty2

egg rolls


----------



## Gr3iz

sub rolls


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach lasagne


----------



## cwwozniak

egg nog


----------



## Gr3iz

grape soda


----------



## 2twenty2

almond joy candy bar


----------



## cwwozniak

rice


----------



## 2twenty2

eggnog


----------



## Gr3iz

Grey Poupon mustard


----------



## 2twenty2

diced canned tomatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

rubbing alcohol


----------



## 2twenty2

licorice


----------



## Gr3iz

English muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts-n-bolts


----------



## Gr3iz

stew meat


----------



## xrobwx71

tomatillos


----------



## 2twenty2

soup broth


----------



## Gr3iz

honey

Hey Rob!


----------



## 2twenty2

yam


----------



## Gr3iz

mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

onion soup


----------



## Gr3iz

potato salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dumplings


----------



## Gr3iz

sprouts


----------



## 2twenty2

sage


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cherries


----------



## Gr3iz

strawberries


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

ricotta


----------



## 2twenty2

apple crisp


----------



## Gr3iz

plantain


----------



## 2twenty2

nine bottles of water


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## 2twenty2

nachos


----------



## Gr3iz

Starkist tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

apple fritter


----------



## Gr3iz

rhubarb


----------



## 2twenty2

bean sprouts


----------



## Gr3iz

sarsaparilla


----------



## 2twenty2

angle cake


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

toothpaste


----------



## 2twenty2

eggo waffles


----------



## Gr3iz

Must be popular! ;-)

spaghetti


----------



## 2twenty2

😋


italian bread


----------



## Gr3iz

dried apricot


----------



## 2twenty2

toasted almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

steak fries


----------



## 2twenty2

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

maraschino cherry


----------



## cwwozniak

yeast doughnut


----------



## Gr3iz

tissues


----------



## cwwozniak

steak sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

raspberry pastry filling


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## 2twenty2

no fat cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

extra large eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

spicy jelly beans


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet tea


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus spear


----------



## cwwozniak

rolled oats


----------



## Gr3iz

stir fry beef


----------



## 2twenty2

flakies


----------



## Gr3iz

soy beans


----------



## 2twenty2

salad kit


----------



## Gr3iz

taco shell


----------



## 2twenty2

lime mixer


----------



## cwwozniak

ranch salad dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

General Mills cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

long grain rice


----------



## Gr3iz

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

turnip greens


----------



## 2twenty2

spices


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

hot peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

Shake 'n Bake mix


----------



## 2twenty2

Xigua


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

soda


----------



## cwwozniak

apple turnover


----------



## 2twenty2

red cabbage


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## 2twenty2

diced onion


----------



## dotty999

nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

macaroni


----------



## cwwozniak

instant chocolate pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit


----------



## 2twenty2

Twizzlers


----------



## Gr3iz

strawberry Pop Tart


----------



## 2twenty2

triscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

steak fries


----------



## 2twenty2

salmon


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## 2twenty2

tater tots


----------



## Gr3iz

starch


----------



## cwwozniak

Habanero pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

rolling pin


----------



## cwwozniak

nut cracker


----------



## Gr3iz

raisins


----------



## 2twenty2

sandwich spread


----------



## HOBOcs

Dark chocolate bars


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

tangelo


----------



## 2twenty2

orange pekoe tea


----------



## Gr3iz

albacore tuna


----------



## dotty999

artichoke


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

roasted peanuts


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

eucalyptus tea


----------



## Gr3iz

arugula


----------



## cwwozniak

apple strudel


----------



## Gr3iz

large eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## Gr3iz

no-salt seasoning


----------



## cwwozniak

grass-fed beef


----------



## Gr3iz

flour


----------



## 2twenty2

radish


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger bun


----------



## 2twenty2

Nabisco cookie variety pack


----------



## Gr3iz

kielbasi


----------



## cwwozniak

instant oatmeal


----------



## Gr3iz

laundry detergent


----------



## cwwozniak

toaster pastry


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## Gr3iz

extra lean ground beef


----------



## 2twenty2

flour


----------



## Gr3iz

rubber gloves


----------



## 2twenty2

squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dogs


----------



## 2twenty2

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

talc


----------



## dotty999

custard


----------



## Gr3iz

dried apricots


----------



## 2twenty2

salted herring


----------



## Gr3iz

great northern beans


----------



## 2twenty2

sauerkraut


----------



## cwwozniak

taco seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

gelatin


----------



## cwwozniak

non-fat yogurt


----------



## Gr3iz

thread


----------



## 2twenty2

dried fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

toilet paper


----------



## 2twenty2

red onion


----------



## Gr3iz

near beer


----------



## 2twenty2

root beer


----------



## Gr3iz

raspberry


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow food coloring


----------



## Gr3iz

gingerbread cookies


----------



## 2twenty2

soup broth


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger patties


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

roast chicken

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

New England clam chowder


----------



## Gr3iz

ravioli


----------



## dotty999

ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

macaroni salad


----------



## 2twenty2

date squares


----------



## Gr3iz

spices


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

moth balls


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pickled peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

sardines


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss chard


----------



## cwwozniak

daikon radish


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger bun


----------



## cwwozniak

no-boil lasagna noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

strip steak


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## 2twenty2

stewing beef


----------



## Gr3iz

fish sticks


----------



## cwwozniak

salted caramel


----------



## 2twenty2

lasagne


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

taffy apples


----------



## Gr3iz

string


----------



## 2twenty2

ground chicken


----------



## cwwozniak

non-dairy coffee creamer


----------



## Gr3iz

red beans


----------



## dotty999

swiss cheese


----------



## cwwozniak

egg salad


----------



## Gr3iz

dark chocolate


----------



## cwwozniak

enriched white bread


----------



## 2twenty2

doughnut


----------



## Gr3iz

tofu


----------



## 2twenty2

ugli fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

Tums


----------



## 2twenty2

soft pretzel


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon pie filling


----------



## 2twenty2

ground cumin


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## dotty999

gravy mix


----------



## Gr3iz

xanthan gum


----------



## 2twenty2

mustard


----------



## Gr3iz

drinks


----------



## 2twenty2

sausages


----------



## Gr3iz

spearmint chewing gum


----------



## 2twenty2

mango


----------



## Gr3iz

okra


----------



## 2twenty2

apple turnover


----------



## cwwozniak

raspberry jam


----------



## Gr3iz

margarine


----------



## 2twenty2

eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

saltine crackers


----------



## cwwozniak

saffron


----------



## 2twenty2

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

ginger


----------



## Gr3iz

grapeseed oil


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz

Yup! How 'bout:

raisin bran


----------



## 2twenty2

no fat cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## cwwozniak

tomato juice


----------



## Gr3iz

Eggo waffles


----------



## cwwozniak

salted butter


----------



## Gr3iz

rhubarb


----------



## cwwozniak

banana


----------



## 2twenty2

almond butter


----------



## cwwozniak

ranch dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

gloves


----------



## 2twenty2

swiss chard


----------



## Gr3iz

Daisy sour cream


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries


----------



## Gr3iz

soy milk


----------



## cwwozniak

king crab legs


----------



## 2twenty2

sun dried raisins


----------



## Gr3iz

scissors


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach frozen pizza


----------



## Gr3iz

asparagus


----------



## cwwozniak

smoked Polish sausage


----------



## Gr3iz

Extra! gum


----------



## cwwozniak

mincemeat pie filling


----------



## Gr3iz

Geritol


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon


----------



## Gr3iz

NoDoz


----------



## cwwozniak

Zero Calorie Pepsi


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream sandwich


----------



## cwwozniak

ham salad


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts


----------



## cwwozniak

stewing chicken


----------



## Gr3iz

nougat


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

almonds


----------



## Gr3iz

sauerkraut


----------



## 2twenty2

trout


----------



## cwwozniak

triple-sec


----------



## 2twenty2

crackers


----------



## Gr3iz

Seven-Up


----------



## cwwozniak

popcorn oil


----------



## Gr3iz

liniment


----------



## 2twenty2

tomato


----------



## Gr3iz

onion


----------



## 2twenty2

no fat cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

eclair


----------



## cwwozniak

raisins


----------



## Gr3iz

strawberry Pop-Tarts


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

mascara


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn squash


----------



## Gr3iz

hash browns


----------



## 2twenty2

spanish onion


----------



## Gr3iz

nutmeg


----------



## cwwozniak

ground beef


----------



## Gr3iz

flowers


----------



## 2twenty2

sponge


----------



## renegade600

eclairs


----------



## Gr3iz

sirloin roast


----------



## 2twenty2

thyme


----------



## cwwozniak

English breakfast tea


----------



## 2twenty2

almond joy candy bar


----------



## cwwozniak

rapid rise yeast


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey


----------



## 2twenty2

yellow peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

spring mix


----------



## 2twenty2

XO sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

eggplant


----------



## 2twenty2

thick sliced bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

non-dairy creamer


----------



## 2twenty2

red peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

squash


----------



## 2twenty2

hot pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

rubber gloves


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin bran


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

soup


----------



## 2twenty2

peas


----------



## Gr3iz

Peak antifreeze


----------



## 2twenty2

endive


----------

